# "Roberto's Flaque party à Avignon"



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

* Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *


 *You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 


Je tenais à vous annoncer que je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  


Pour fêter dignement votre Venue en Avignon,  nous nous retrouverons TOutes et TOus le soir pour faire la bringue...   Bon et puis des tas d'autres choses,  culturelles par exemple... 



Bon...  valà...  de quoi se divertir... J'ouvre un fil ds rendez-vous pour mon organisation... à savoir ceux qui viennent... 


*Enfin :love: à TOutes et TOus... les ZAmi(e)s.* ​


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puis des tas d'autres choses,  culturelles par exemple...


sans les turelles, je dis pas... 

_nan, mais je suis déjà pas foutu de bouger à Lilles, alors Avignon..._


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sans les turelles, je dis pas...
> 
> _nan, mais je suis déjà pas foutu de bouger à Lilles, alors Avignon..._




Tu vas nous manquer Poildep ...  :love:  MAis tu sais c beau le SUD...   ses remparts, la lavande, les cigales...  Bon je te passe le meilleur ...


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2005)

je serai "en concert" le week-end d'après... :gratgrat: faut que je réfléchisse à tout ça 


*edit*


 à* Avignon sinon on ne voit ps le rapport avec la choucroute




*


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2005)

En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne. 

Je serais parmi vous et je m'en réjouis déjà.


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2005)

Avignon ?

Mais c'est au bout du bout du sud ça ! :affraid:


Vous avez des trains au moins pour venir par chez vous ? 
_Parce qu'il me faut au moins un train pour venir... _
Après...
Vouaaaa !!!! 
Voilà une bonne occasion de voir les sudistes du Bar et Mister Rob' en promo !!!
:love::love::love:


----------



## dool (25 Mars 2005)

Je prend deja la ouâtûre direction le Nord moua  

Pinaise j'aurai bien taper la bise au héros du siècle pourtant (une p'tite dédicace siouplé siouplé...oui là...nan je vous jure j'ai pas de place ailleurs que sur cette excroissance mammaire !)   :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nan nan ça reste dans le Bar : je connais PERSONNE ailleurs !!*


 :mouais:  :hein:

...

non rien


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

*Nefouriendutoutdelajournée....*      pense à prendre les billets pour A.

*Sylkodesmontagnessuisses...*  yep    

*Lumaiportedrapeaudedragon...*    

*Doolallydelàbasauloin*  mince t'es déjà prise...   Je te ferais dédicacer un livre à défaut de ton sein...


----------



## dool (25 Mars 2005)

Tu le feras signer à la confiture de citron tiens  :love: 

Amusez vous bien en tout cas (je pense que ca vous causera pas trop de problèmes)
...Et bon courage ma Belle pour l'organisation (2, 3 tours de bocal et c'est parti  )


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Avignon ?
> 
> Mais c'est au bout du bout du sud ça ! :affraid:



Le sud a plein de bouts, lumai !


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le sud a plein de bouts, lumai !


 Tu sais pour moi après Valence, c'est la savane africaine !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pour moi après Valence, c'est la savane africaine !



Ah bon ? Après Valence ? ah bah mince ! J'étais persuadé qu'elle commençait à Etampes !  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Euh, pas dispo ce WE là


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Hélène, dans Rendez-Vous t'as qu'à dire que *c'est ICI que ça se passe*, la préparation du truc !
> _Dés demain je m'en occupe..._
> 
> :love:
> ...



Ben, si loin, c'est chaud, mais si t'as la bonne idée de la r'faire à la flaque© de Val d'Europe (le plus grand centre commercial d'Europe quand même), ou même à celle de Noisy le Grand, ou une de Paris, préviens nous, j'suis sur qu'on sera plusieurs à être 'achment intéressés.


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

Avignon, Avignon, tiens c'est pas loin ça  

(euh, y'aura un service babysitting ?  )


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

:love:

bon, les parisiens ou passant par là, on peut faire une voiture aussi.
(faut que je fasse des savants calculs de cout, je m'y colle dans 10 jours  )


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2005)

bon alors, si je prends une semaine de vacances du (16 au 20 mai) à Avignon c&#8217;est jouable mais faut que je trouve où loger (avec ma p'tite femme) sonc si vous avez des pistes (logis de France, hôtel...)


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> bon, les parisiens ou passant par là, on peut faire une voiture aussi.
> (faut que je fasse des savants calculs de cout, je m'y colle dans 10 jours  )



SCNF : 2h40
Par la route (dixit Mappy) : 6h30

Va falloir assurer niveau coût pour que ça vaille le coup par la route, non ?


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> bon, les parisiens ou passant par là, on peut faire une voiture aussi.
> (faut que je fasse des savants calculs de cout, je m'y colle dans 10 jours  )


 si tu fais babysitter tu peux peut-être amortir les coûts..


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

je vais pas faire un post à chacun de vous...   quoique pour... nan rien ...   


MAdonna...    Bon baby-sitting OK...    

Népfourien et sa Douce  c jouable ... je peux trouver çà...  


gKatarn... PAscal...   je sais c loin ...   mais bon Roberto en fera d'autres de dédicaces...  


Le Poiscaillerouge... faut un bus ...   


Et LucG  t'es pas très loin il me semble...    c'est jouable non ?      tu réussi bien à faire des Burger's sur ichat ...


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Je viens de voir que depuis Genève y'a un TGV direct pour Avignon   
Bon, va falloir que je réfléchisse encore un peu, mais y'a des chances pour que j'y sois.  J'ai toujours rêvé de visiter Avignon... que je ne connais pas du tout... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que depuis Genève y'a un TGV direct pour Avignon
> Bon, va falloir que je réfléchisse encore un peu, mais y'a des chances pour que j'y sois.  J'ai toujours rêvé de visiter Avignon... que je ne connais pas du tout... :love:



Ben, c'est comme à Genève ... y zont reconstruits le pont ... Plus besoin de traverser à la nage !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

moi je ne pourra pas venir   

arfffffff c'est pas l'envie qui me manque  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Moi je ne pourrai pas venir non plus.

Mais moi c'est bien l'envie qui manque...


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi c'est bien l'envie qui manque...


Menteuse


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est comme à Genève ... y zont reconstruits le pont ... Plus besoin de traverser à la nage !


_
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne pourrai pas venir non plus.
> 
> Mais moi c'est bien l'envie qui manque...





c'est a cause de  chemises de roberto ?  

t'inquietes, il a dit qu'il a changé de garderobe !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Non, mais vraiment Avignon je trouve ça puant comme ville...

Beuarrrkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

Bon, si sonny vient pas... j'hésite    :rateau: 

Hélène, si t'as besoin d'un coup de main...


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

ah ben si tu viens pas sonny, je vais peut-être changer d'avis


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Ben voyons...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Hélène, dans Rendez-Vous t'as qu'à dire que *c'est ICI que ça se passe*, la préparation du truc !



Tu permets ...   je t'esplique ...   


Ici on bavarde, on délire, on s'amuse, on se fait abraser par SonnyLove © ....

LA préparation du * truc * c'est moi...  yaura pour le côté pratique un fil dans rendez-vous...

Avec la bandes de zigomards qui se profile faut que j'assure...  :HEU:


ÇA VA C'EST OKI ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais vraiment Avignon je trouve ça puant comme ville...
> 
> Beuarrrkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!





c'est juste a cause de cela?   

suis sure que gKatarn va te preter son masque si tu l'abrases pas trop


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ÇA VA C'EST OKI ???  :SIFFLE:


Ben pour les smileys, peut mieux faire 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si sonny vient pas... j'hésite    :rateau:
> 
> Hélène, si t'as besoin d'un coup de main...


 mais non, sonny vient pas


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais vraiment Avignon je trouve ça puant comme ville...
> 
> Beuarrrkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!



Tu sais quoi ???     


*je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...   *


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis sure que gKatarn va te preter son masque si tu l'abrases pas trop



Tu crois au Père Noël ?  et qui te dis que je vais me faire abraser, hein ? :rateau:
Les casques de stormtrooper sont méticuleusement adaptés à la boite crânienne de leur propriétaire


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

tu fais bien...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que depuis Genève y'a un TGV direct pour Avignon
> Bon, va falloir que je réfléchisse encore un peu, mais y'a des chances pour que j'y sois.  J'ai toujours rêvé de visiter Avignon... que je ne connais pas du tout... :love:



super...   En tous cas j'espère que tu pourras trouver le bon train...  et rapide avec ça ...   

see you ...  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

Bon, moi je me tâte... :hein:   Faut que je voie mes disponibilités... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois au Père Noël ?




oui !!!!!!!     

au pere noel, 
aux cloches (ou au lapin de paques ) a la cigogne ,
a la souris qui donne une piece (ben , un billet depuis , la souris c'est modernisé ) pour la dent perdue 
ect ect ect        :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Oh put1, c'est pas gagné


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et LucG  t'es pas très loin il me semble...    c'est jouable non ?      tu réussi bien à faire des Burger's sur ichat ...



Effectivement, les problèmes pratiques, et ils existent, sont éventuellement solubles (mais de toutes façons difficiles à programmer si tôt : demain est un autre jour   ).
Reste la question existentielle de décider de passer du virtuel ou réel : j'ai toujours hésité   
Y a plein de forumeurs que j'aimerais rencontrer dasn la vraie vie mais d'un autre côté (ça doit être que j'ai trop lu les troubadours   ) le côté "platonique" des rencontres m'intéresse beaucoup.

Je vais quand même pas ouvrir un fil filosophique du genre " être (réel) ou ne pas être " ?     

En résumé, rien n'est impossible mais rien n'est évident. En tous cas, je vous soutiens moralement pour l'assomption de Roberto


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, les problèmes pratiques, et ils existent, sont éventuellement solubles (mais de toutes façons difficiles à programmer si tôt : demain est un autre jour   ).
> Reste la question existentielle de décider de passer du virtuel ou réel : j'ai toujours hésité
> Y a plein de forumeurs que j'aimerais rencontrer dasn la vraie vie mais d'un autre côté (ça doit être que j'ai trop lu les troubadours   ) le côté "platonique" des rencontres m'intéresse beaucoup.
> 
> ...





*le côté "platonique" des rencontres m'intéresse beaucoup.*  oui oui des fois c'est bon...  

 À chaque jour suffit sa peine ...     ...


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui oui des fois c'est bon...


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2005)

Pour les plus rapides, je dispose de trois places dans la Sylkomobile. 

Deux hôtels qui m'ont l'air sympa et pas trop chers  

Le Colbert avec connexion WiFi et l'Hôtel du Parc.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je me tâte... :hein:



Pratique cette soutane alors ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Reste la question existentielle de décider de passer du virtuel ou réel : j'ai toujours hésité


Alllleeeeeeeez vieeeeeeeeens 

Il faut que je te fasse un smiley animé comme pour zebig pour te décider ?


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les plus rapides, je dispose de trois places dans la Sylkomobile.
> 
> Deux hôtels qui m'ont l'air sympa et pas trop chers
> 
> Le Colbert avec connexion WiFi et l'Hôtel du Parc.




 j'ai pas besoin de me décarcasser   Sylko le fait pour moi ...  :love:

Très bien ces deux endroits en plus proches de tout...     

JE vais faire le tour de tout ce que je peux trouver...  j'ai déjà réservé  dans une auberge de jeunesse pour les Djeune's...   


  je vais mettre en route la liste dans rendez-vous ...


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Hélène, dans Rendez-Vous t'as qu'à dire que *c'est ICI que ça se passe*, la préparation du truc !
> _Dés demain je m'en occupe..._
> 
> :love:
> :love:


Il y a des lendemains qui font peur :affraid:

Tu as prévu quoi pour décommander au dernier moment cette fois ? 
Une attaque de TGV par le FLNC ?
Le rachat de la Fnac par les fonds de pension américain de Disney ?
La fonte des neiges avec tsunami rhônien pour arroser le tout ?

 
 :rateau:


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des lendemains qui font peur :affraid:
> 
> Tu as prévu quoi pour décommander au dernier moment cette fois ?
> Une attaque de TGV par le FLNC ?
> ...



Ben là tu vois ...    il est coincé ...   peut pas reculer ...   c'est pas entre ses mains ...   C'est un truc officiel ...  

Puis s'il ne vient pas, rien ne nous empêche de faire la fête sans lui ...    : D


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben là tu vois ...    il est coincé ...   peut pas reculer ...   c'est pas entre ses mains ...   C'est un truc officiel ...
> 
> D



Je ne sous-estime plus le côté créatif de cet homme !!    

L'anguille de Port Nichet qu'on l'appelle en Loire Atlantique même que !!  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'anguille de Port Nichet qu'on l'appelle en Loire Atlantique même que !!  :rateau:




T'as raison ça file entre les mains les anguilles ...  c'est gluant...    

Impossible à attraper ...


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'anguille de Port Nichet qu'on l'appelle en Loire Atlantique même que !!  :rateau:




 

_il est question de 24 heures et de distribution abondante je comprends pas   _


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2005)

tiens, c'est fort volontier que je viendrais me faire faire une petite dedicace de notre hero de la BD
c'est mon employeur qui choisira malheureusement.....donc, pour l'instant, je sais pas...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah !
> 
> _On m'a rien demandé, surtout pas si je savais parler en public de façon cohérente et attractive sans regarder mes chaussures ni bafouiller..._
> :mouais:
> :sick:



Ben oui...:rateau:   tu feras bien attention à ce que tu vas dire ...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est fort volontier que je viendrais me faire faire une petite dedicace de notre hero de la BD
> c'est mon employeur qui choisira malheureusement.....donc, pour l'instant, je sais pas...



Tu nous donnera des news ds rendez-vous...   je vais juste avoir besoin de réponses relativement rapides... mais on a un peu de temps ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'es fou ??*
> :sick:
> _Il n'y a guère que Monica Bellucci qui pourrait me faire venir à Val d'Europe !_
> :affraid:
> ...



Torcy, c'est Torcy mon grand.

Pour Val d'Europe, c'est pas ce que tu penses, depuis Nantes, tu y accède directement en TGV , et tu te trouves à 2 Km de Mickey, dans un centre commercial près de deux fois plus grand que le second en taille après lui, et pour Monica, je te promet rien, je l'appelle cet après midi (décalage horaire oblige), mais je pense que pour toi, elle fera le déplacement. :love:

Sinon, reste une Flaque© Paris


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On m'a rien demandé, surtout pas si je savais parler en public de façon cohérente et attractive sans regarder mes chaussures ni bafouiller..._


Non mais tu sais le faire devant un webcam 
Si tu veux je peux t'aider à t'entrainer


----------



## Yip (25 Mars 2005)

L'est où le sujet dans Rendez-vous    

Celui de Golf est verrouillé  :mouais: et je vois rien pour Avignon.


Bon, faut que je vérifie pour la date mais je suis pas sûr de pouvoir venir, ça me ferait râler de rater ça  :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il parait que DocEvil a envie de venir, à ce qu'il parait d'après les dernières nouvelles des milieux bien informés à mettre au conditionnel !!_



Je serais curieux de connaître tes sources...  Tu sais comme je me méfie des on-dit.


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> L'est où le sujet dans Rendez-vous
> 
> Celui de Golf est verrouillé  :mouais: et je vois rien pour Avignon.
> 
> ...



PAs de soucis Yip , ça va venir le temps de pondre l'annonce et hop ...     


C'est le 14 Mai ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Par simple déduction dieu est omnipotent


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par simple déduction dieu est omnipotent



Est-ce à dire qu'à ceux qui voudraient se prendre pour dieu (on en a vu   ), l'omni potence pend au nez, en fait ce n'est pas sûr parce que ça dépend.

Je sais, je tire sur la corde, mais c'est vendredi, saint qui plus est.


----------



## Dieu (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce à dire qu'à ceux qui voudraient se prendre pour dieu (on en a vu  ), l'omni potence pend au nez, en fait ce n'est pas sûr parce que ça dépend.
> 
> Je sais, je tire sur la corde, mais c'est vendredi, saint qui plus est.


Bon, tu as au moins évité de faire un jeu de mot douteux avec les noeuds.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez qui ferait mieux de pas trop taquiner l'ours avant de le faire monter dans le TGV a dit:
			
		

> Vu le casting d'anthologie qui se profile, si je viens pas à cette teuf de légende j'ai plus qu'à me fendre d'un hara-kiri au couteau à pamplemousse !



Nephou a toutes les tailles tous les coloris, un MP (un simple NKK dans l'entête suffit) et c'est livré sous pli discret dans les 24 heures.  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par simple déduction dieu est omnipotent



tu veux dire impotent ! ...


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu as au moins évité de faire un jeu de mot douteux avec les noeuds.



Voilà-t-il pas que j'ai droit à une apparition   

Serait-ce quà Dieu noeuds plaisent ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire impotent ! ...


dans ce cas ce serait l'impotent potentat


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu as au moins évité de faire un jeu de mot douteux avec les noeuds.



Bon si Dieu est sur Mac G, good niouz les aminches, on ira tous au paradis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas ce serait l'impotent potentat



non, celui là c'est mon boss !...    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, les problèmes pratiques, et ils existent, sont éventuellement solubles



Dans l'acide sulfurique probablement...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je serais curieux de connaître tes sources...  Tu sais comme je me méfie des on-dit.



Si doquéville y va, j'y vais...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si doquéville y va, j'y vais...




*Même pas cap'....       *


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Attention petite effrontée, tu sais que je viens régulièrement acheter du pinard à la cave de lumière à Goult...

Le vaucluse ça me connait, c'est d'ailleur pour ça que je persiste à dire qu'Avignon c'est pourrave, comme Carpentras d'ailleur...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention petite effrontée, tu sais que je viens régulièrement acheter du pinard à la cave de lumière à Goult...
> 
> Le vaucluse ça me connait, c'est d'ailleur pour ça que je persiste à dire qu'Avignon c'est pourrave, comme Carpentras d'ailleur...



Mais Oui SonnyLove ©    .  Rien ne t'oblige ....     Et puis je sais tout ça, pas besoin de toi ... 


PS:  Je connais très bien cette cave ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Comment pas besoin de moi ???

Non mais tu te prends pour qui ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si doquéville y va, j'y vais...



C'est aussi improbable que du Lautréamont : "comme la rencontre d'une machine à coudre et d'un parapluie sur une table de dissection" (enfin, c'est de mémoire).

Je vois ça d'ici, ce serait grandiose et Macelene en train de recoudre les morceaux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi improbable que du Lautréamont



C'est sans doute moins improbable que de me croiser à la fête du string de Lausanne ou en Avignon au mois de mai.


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans doute moins improbable que de me croiser à la fête du string de Lausanne ou en Avignon au mois de mai.



 Effectivement Mon cher Docquéville ...    au moi de MAi fait ce qu'il te plaît ...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

*Avec la Participation de LOrna à la palette...     *​ 








*:style:    :love:   viendez nombreux ...    *​


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2005)

je viendrai seul et pour le week-end à cause du changement de service de ma douce...


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je viendrai seul et pour le week-end à cause du changement de service de ma douce...



Merci Néphou ....  :love: je suis touchée que tu fasses le déplacement ...  


PArtie remise...    Ma maison vous est ouverte ... Quand vous voulez ...  :love:  Amitiés...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans doute moins improbable que de me croiser à la fête du string de Lausanne ou en Avignon au mois de mai.


Mouais  ya des cordes qui t'ont fait mal


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Avec la Participation de LOrna à la palette...     *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est une fête que je me verrais difficilement manquer  enfin s'il y a lorna  :love:


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est une fête que je me verrais difficilement manquer  enfin s'il y a lorna  :love:




   mis bien sûr ...      Va donc t'inscrire ...  *Là....     *


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est une fête que je me verrais difficilement manquer  enfin s'il y a lorna  :love:



Sylko, fais chauffer la SylkoMobile... on arrive...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je change le petit je l'habille, j'habille le grand et le copain du grand, je déjeune, je me lave et je m'habille, je fais le lit, _et puis *je prépare un truc !*_
> :love:



Mais t'as pas fini de jouer avec nos nerfs ? ... Tous ces sucepinces insupportables ! Mon petit c½ur va finir par lacher ! :casse: :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est une fête que je me verrais difficilement manquer  enfin s'il y a lorna  :love:





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sylko, fais chauffer la SylkoMobile... on arrive...  :love:



Euh c'est Roberto la star hein ! 

:rose:

Moi j'ai un sérieux doute : je crois que je suis de mariage ce week-end là ! :mouais: enfin faudrait que je retrouve le faire-part  :hein: :rose:


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un sérieux doute : je crois que je suis de mariage ce week-end là ! :mouais: enfin faudrait que je retrouve le faire-part  :hein: :rose:




 Bon  si tu retrouves pas le faire-part....  c'est pas grave ...      


*FAut que tu sois là .....        *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon  si tu retrouves pas le faire-part....  c'est pas grave ...
> 
> 
> *FAut que tu sois là .....        *



Euh je sais pas si ça ferait plaisir à ma copine !  

de toute façon de l'ai retrouvé à l'instant  c'est pas ce week-end là  ... *mais* je sais pas encore si je pourrais venir :hein: (Dis Roberto à la Flaque on pourrait me prévoir un petit stand de vente de tridents, casfques dédicacés, etc ... ? )


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh je sais pas si ça ferait plaisir à ma copine !
> 
> de toute façon de l'ai retrouvé à l'instant  c'est pas ce week-end là  ... *mais* je sais pas encore si je pourrais venir :hein: (Dis Roberto à la Flaque on pourrait me prévoir un petit stand de vente de tridents, casfques dédicacés, etc ... ? )




Ouf...     


Bon on fera plein de stands  à la LAnterne...  Au Moulin...  à la Fnac ...   je sais pas si ça va le faire ...     

Va falloir te mettre aux fourneaux ...  et puis à la couture...


----------



## sylko (26 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh je sais pas si ça ferait plaisir à ma copine !



Prends ta copine à Avignon. On l'empêchera de faire une c...


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:




   billets achetés


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reviens dans le Bar avec mon RTT© : _à Golfland© on trouve ça *trop lourd* !_
> :mouais:



Et ça t'étonne ?


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reviens dans le Bar avec mon RTT© : _à Golfland© on trouve ça *trop lourd* !_
> :mouais:
> :love:


ah ben moi je le trouve superbe :love:


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

Si y'a Doquéville, SonnyLove© ET LucG, je vais réfléchir à la question.  

En attendant, j'aimerais bien que le sieur Roberto Vennedèze nous fasse des jolies affiches de promo qu'on mette chez nos revendeurs préférés. C'est possible, ça, que tu nous fasses un kit de "promotion sur ailleurs que le lieu de vente" ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reviens dans le Bar avec mon RTT© : _à Golfland© on trouve ça *trop lourd* !_


Oui c'est le forum rendezvous c'est pas des gens comme nous  :hein:

_Là-bas on peut pas flooder dans les nouveaux tradadas et puis après on peut une fois qu'ils sont périmés :affraid:_
Va comprendre


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reviens dans le Bar avec mon RTT© : _à Golfland© on trouve ça *trop lourd* !_
> :mouais:
> :love:


 touriste ! :rateau:


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a Doquéville, SonnyLove© ET LucG, je vais réfléchir à la question.
> 
> En attendant, j'aimerais bien que le sieur Roberto Vennedèze nous fasse des jolies affiches de promo qu'on mette chez nos revendeurs préférés. C'est possible, ça, que tu nous fasses un kit de "promotion sur ailleurs que le lieu de vente" ?




*Toi Mon Gugusse Violet...     va donc t'inscrire ...      et que ça saute...     *​


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Toi Mon Gugusse Violet...     va donc t'inscrire ...      et que ça saute...     *​



Oui, parce qu'autant on peut faire un départ groupé de Montpellier


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans doute moins improbable que de me croiser à la fête du string de Lausanne ou en Avignon au mois de mai.



Ceci dit, quand tu es là c'est quand même un peu la flête du zzzlip* non ?


*J'écris zzzlip car les niçois ont tendance à dire zlip au lieu slip, je le déplore mais c'est comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *J'écris zzzlip car les niçois ont tendance à dire zlip au lieu slip, je le déplore mais c'est comme ça...



Peut-être leur prononciation serait-elle meilleure s'ils avaient le temps de l'enlever avant le zip...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus qu'*over-trop-cool* ma caille !
> Tiens allez je vais boire un kawa à ta santé !!
> :love:
> :love:


Je mettrai ma plus belle chemise 100% coton à fleurs de Singapour


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je mettrai ma plus belle chemise 100% coton à fleurs de Singapour




Lui donne pas des idées !! 
Après il va nous demander de venir en Pépita


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lui donne pas des idées !!
> Après il va nous demander de venir en Pépita




      manquerai plus que ça ...   


Mais je me demande s'il ne préfère pas des robes en dentelles...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

Bon, les hommes en chemises à fleurs et les femmes en Pépita, allez !    :love:


----------



## Hache-Hache (26 Mars 2005)

J'ai bien envie de venir : je paye pas le train...
D'ailleurs faut pas prévoir grand'chose je dormirai à la belle étoile me nourrirais de miettes vous me remarquerez à peine.




_Est-ce que Camisol vient ?_
Et Bouche Dorée ?



 :love:


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce que Camisol vient ?_
> Et Bouche Dorée ?
> 
> 
> ...



Et Dieu ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et Dieu ? :love:



Pour la dernière fois : *non, je ne viendrai pas !*  Le 14, je devrais être à peine revenu d'un voyage prévu de longue date et, avec la lessive que j'aurai sur les bras, je me vois mal aller faire la promotion de la chemise hawaïenne en terre papale... De toute façon, vous serez bien assez nombreux comme ça.  Je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser.


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

c'est qui, camisol ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour la dernière fois : *non, je ne viendrai pas !*  Le 14, je devrais être à peine revenu d'un voyage prévu de longue date et, avec la lessive que j'aurai sur les bras, je me vois mal aller faire la promotion de la chemise hawaïenne en terre papale... De toute façon, vous serez bien assez nombreux comme ça.  Je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser.



Bon ben tant pis, j'irai pas non plus...


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une ombre.
> Mais de poids.
> :love:



Tiens j'aurais dit un fantôme 


Elene, va falloir doubler les résas avec tous ces schyzos..


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'aurais dit un fantôme
> 
> 
> Elene, va falloir doubler les résas avec tous ces schyzos..





 déjà que j'ai vu dans la liste un *  HH... *   :rateau:

Je vais faire une liste des Fantômes-schyzoz...   :mouais:


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...avec tous ces schyzos..


Ah ouais, c'est...






:mouais:

Bon, le Doquéville vient pas, le Sonnyboy fait la tronche, l'ours des pyrénées, il fait l'ours.
Je vais aller me limer les ongles, tiens.


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le Doquéville vient pas, le Sonnyboy fait la tronche, l'ours des pyrénées, il fait l'ours.
> *Je vais aller me limer les ongles, tiens. *




Tu vas tous les remplacer ...?      :affraid:


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, c'est...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez viens, tu m'offriras la première danse :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu descend à Nantes Mec, et on trace ensemble dans la pampa via le TGV climatisé rempli de gonzesses parfumées
> :sick:



* T'as pas une femme et des gosses toi ?*


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une femme et des gosses toi ?



Quel est le rapport ? 






_Dis-donc, tu serais pas du genre à mettre les polices grasses en gras, toi ?_


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

J'ai oublié  de vous parler de Dimanche...   les lendemains de fête ...  c'est repos   

*PArtie de Campagne ...  picnic-détente au bord d'un grand bocal...à poisson   *​


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

:love: je prends ma mayo


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dites les nantais ?
> Franswa, hégétruk© et heeeeu... mince comment tu t'appelles mec ?
> _Çui qui bosse dans la zique et qui devait être en classe avec mackie ?_
> 
> ...



Y survivront jamais à ça !


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

*MaAAAaaacmarcooOOoo ?*​

J'ai pourtant envoyé une invitation en privée...  et pas de réponse...  ..mais que fait-il donc...?  .​


----------



## mactambour (27 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez tous en ch½ur :
> 
> *MaAAAaaacmarcooOOoo ?*



*MaAAAaaacmarcooOOoo !!!*

Tu ne peux pas ne pas venir !



 :love: ​


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

*MaAAAaaacmarcooOOoo ?*​


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

*MaAAAaaacmarcooOOoo ?*​

grouille ça devient bruyant ici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

*MaAAAaaacmarcooOOoo ?*​

arrete de bouffer le chocolat et reponds enfin !!!     :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

Vive Spyro...  :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Hélène ? Ils sont super charmants mais *JE T'INTERDIS FORMELLEMENT* de les inviter à taper l'incruste à la teuf, sinon je m'achète un pécé et vous me revoyez plus !_
> :rateau:
> :casse:
> :rose:



 Compte sur moi ...  :rateau:    


_Y manquerait plus que ça...  _


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

mais sinon ? au quotidien, quand tu sors de chez toi... tu te deguises ? t'as des gardes du corps ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2005)

Pas besoin, il pose des lapins à droite à gauche pour disperser la foule. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> autant que Lorna profite du co-voiturage avec mes grands-parents d'Espelette !!



_ J'imagine la scène : _


- Ah la voilà on dirait bien une diablotine ça non ? hein chéri ?
- ouais il avait dit petite :hein: : d'ici je vois pas ce que c'est ! 
-  mais ralentis !!!! bon sang
- oui oh ça va hein :hein: je suis qu'à 140 !
- tu connais notre petit Roberto, si on lui amène pas cette cette ... ce machin il serait capable de se venger en amenant toute sa smala chez nous l'été prochain !
- ouais t'as raison, ça me plait pas mais je vais m'arrêter !
- OOOOh  :affraid: mais elle est armée !!!!! :affraid:
- ah ben c'était donc vrai le coup du trident, quand il m'a dit "une petite diablotine orange, avec un casque et un trident", j'ai crû qu'il blaguait ... :sick: 


_ ... ils s'arrêtent, la diablotine s'approche, la vitre du conducteur se baisse :_


- *BoooOOOOoonfjour fe fuis la fdiabloftiiiiiiine*  fous êftes les fgrands parfents de fRoberto ????    .... Fe Fuis enfchantée ! 


... ah ben ça promet :mouais: , il va m'entendre le Roberto : nous refouguer un truc pareil pour le voyage ! :mouais:

- Chuuuuut voyons elle monte là !
- mouais attends qu'elle arrive jusqu'au siège au moins ! 


...


Bon :mouais: je crois que je vais éviter le co-voiturage ...


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2005)

Moquette de choc...dans Flaque© PArty's  a dit:
			
		

> - supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
> - supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)



 tu te dédoubles ce jour là...?


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu te dédoubles ce jour là...?


Du moment qu'il vient, peu importe qu'il soit un ou deux  

Lorna aussi, peu importe les grands parents ou pas, du moment que tu viens  :love:


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2005)

Ouais  Lorna ....  la caravane avec les grands-parents et le canari...   on s'en fout ...


Faut juste que tu sois là... :love:      

J'ai trouvé dans le grenier cet aprem quelques C......S     de quoi faire fureur ...


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'ai trouvé dans le grenier cet aprem quelques C......S     de quoi faire fureur ...





*Aïe !!!
*
Je crains le pire..


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Aïe !!!
> *
> Je crains le pire..




 oui tu peux ....


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2005)

Dites  pas trop malades de tant de chocolat :love: bon ben c'était juste pour vous dire que j&#8217;ai tout lu et que je suis impatient maintenant de découvrir la grande famille de V. L. 

(pis pour lorna il existe des réhausseurs non ? )

Finalement vu le monde prévu faudra dire à la flaque de réserver le palais des papes, ce qui permettra à R. V. / V. L. de sortir son best-off &#8220;quelques paroissiiens&#8221;


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dites  pas trop malades de tant de chocolat :love: bon ben c'était juste pour vous dire que j?ai tout lu et que je suis impatient maintenant de découvrir la grande famille de V. L.
> 
> (pis pour lorna il existe des réhausseurs non ? )
> 
> Finalement vu le monde prévu faudra dire à la flaque de réserver le palais des papes, ce qui permettra à R. V. / V. L. de sortir son best-off ?quelques paroissiiens?




  Nan...  ça va...   Pour la famille de RV/VL     



El PAlacio de Los Papas... avec ça ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça va chauffer :style:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

il ne manque pas quelqu'un ?   

les grand parents , les parents, le canari, la trottinette .....

et sa femme ?  
et le 4 pattes a 5 dents avec  son frere  ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et sa femme ?


J'ai l'impression qu'on la verra jamais celle-là   

_Elle a pas du apprécier qu'il lui pique ses pamplemousses._


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Tu mets _ta mini-robe de quand-t'avais-quinze-ans_ ??
> 
> :rose:  :love:
> ...




:mouais: Mini-robe...   T'as pas peur


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne manque pas quelqu'un ?
> 
> les grand parents , les parents, le canari, la trottinette .....
> 
> ...



On dirait un inventaire à la Florent Pagny en vue d'une déduction fiscale


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

Bon...     je viens de mettre une option ferme sur l'Auberge de jeunesse...  ça va chauffer ...

   


Mais ça manque de *Nanaaaaaass  ...*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne manque pas quelqu'un ?
> et sa femme ?





			
				spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on la verra jamais celle-là



Maintenant, que j'y pense, c'est vrai que, avec tout ce qu'il peut déblatérer, je n'ai jusqu'à maintenant jamais lu quoi que ce soit de RobertO au sujet de sa femme.  

Une autre qu'on n'a jamais vu et qu'on ne verra jamais c'est la femme de Columbo. 
Mais lui au moins, il en parle...   

Roberto préfère parler de Monica Belluci (et de chaussures PRADA)...


----------



## dool (29 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon...     je viens de mettre une option ferme sur l'Auberge de jeunesse...  ça va chauffer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah je veux bien me proposer...si les pros du smileys savent aussi faire des doubles "d'humain" j'achète....enfin c'est ptet pas de moi qu'on parle


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bah je veux bien me proposer...si les pros du smileys savent aussi faire des doubles "d'humain" j'achète....enfin c'est ptet pas de moi qu'on parle




       :love:    allez viens.......!!!      ya de la confiture de citron


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> si les pros du smileys savent aussi faire des doubles "d'humain" j'achète....


Euh qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "faire des doubles d'humain" :mouais:
Tu veux parler de... ? :love:
Enfin de... :rose:
_

_


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

Pero...   me parece que algun no tiene que ser en la fiesta solamente en pienso...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "faire des doubles d'humain" :mouais:



Défendre la cause animale ?


----------



## dool (29 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "faire des doubles d'humain" :mouais:
> Tu veux parler de... ? :love:
> Enfin de... :rose:
> _
> ...



Euh  :rose: j'ai pas parler de faire des bébés (ou de faire en sorte que) non plus :mouais:  !!!


----------



## anntraxh (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ LES BELGES ??!*
> 
> 
> _Je vais à un festival de BD en juin à Lille !_
> ...



tout est dans le titre ... 

tu crois pas que t'as assez fait de pub comme ça  sur macgé ? ( au cas où, c'est pas permis par la charte ! ) 

et que je sache, la Gelbique n'a pas encore annexé Lille, pis on a pas  envie, on a assez de bons bédéistes chez nous !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas que t'as assez fait de pub comme ça  sur macgé ? ( au cas où, c'est pas permis par la charte ! )



Jalouse !


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> pis on a pas  envie, on a assez de bons bédéistes chez nous !


Oui mais nous on a envie de vous voir, surtout toi, et puis poildep aussi et puis zebig, et puis euh tomtom et puis les autres, là voila.  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2005)

Question :

A la Flaque d'Avignon, y aura-t-il une
vréritable vraie flaque provenant de
la mousse qui déborde de la baignoire... ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Question :
> 
> A la Flaque d'Avignon, y aura-t-il une
> vréritable vraie flaque provenant de
> la mousse qui déborde de la baignoire... ???





tout depend de la qualité de la mousse et de 
combient de personnes occuperont  la baignoire


----------



## anntraxh (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Jusqu'à mardi prochain dernier délai*, c'était à but non lucratif, faut que je me grouille d'en profiter, hé !


ben je crois bien que t'en as profité un max, il y a bien des créateurs (-trices !) qui postent sur macgé depuis longtemps, et pas que dans le bar, et qui ont la décence de respecter la charte, et je ne suis pas jalouse, Doc  !


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Question :
> 
> A la Flaque d'Avignon, y aura-t-il une
> vréritable vraie flaque provenant de
> la mousse qui déborde de la baignoire... ???



Une baignoire comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et je ne suis pas jalouse, Doc  !



C'est pile ce que dirait une vraie jalouse !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Je sens soudain comme une tension sexuelle à couper au couteau... Dix contre un que Finn va rapliquer.


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je sens soudain comme une tension sexuelle à couper au couteau...


Purée ! Ça doit faire mal ça   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... Dix contre un que Finn va rapliquer.



Dans la baignoire ?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

nonnnnnnn pas finn  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dix contre un que Finn va rapliquer.



faut en profiter pour flooder alors......
c'est bien ça, un nouveau sujet de flood.......?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nonnnnnnn pas finn  :affraid:



Peuchere, il t'a fait des miseres....
tu sais plus ou flooder......
ben, moi non plus.....


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une baignoire comme ça ?
> Ben voyons !
> 
> La seule, la vraie, LA baignoire !!!
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ LES BELGES ??!*
> 
> 
> _Je vais à un festival de BD en juin à Lille !_




dans mon cas, Avignon pas de probleme, mais Lille....waow....c'est beaucoup beaucoup loin ....
ceci dit, tu parlais aux belges...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> .........



Roh, tu m'a fait louper mon 4 a la suite.............


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ça, un nouveau sujet de flood.......?


S'il te plait, non...  :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! Ça doit faire mal ça   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


tu serais étonné


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

bah, t'inquiete. j'essayais juste de faire retomber les tensions.......
ce sujet , je le suis sans y intervenir depuis un bon moment....
donc pas de soucis que je continue...... 


ps: on dirait que ça a marché, vous pouvez reprendre une activitée normale....

pps: vivement le 14/05......


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je sens soudain comme une tension sexuelle à couper au couteau... Dix contre un que Finn va rapliquer.


 
Tu sais trés bien que lorsqu'on prononce le mot sexe, une lampe rouge s'allume dans ma tête, et je rapplique, avec un peu de retard du à la lenteur extrème du forum hier soir...

Bien, ou on en était ?

Ah oui, vous tombiez tous le futal, et j'arrivais avec mon ERECTOR 2000 tout neuf que j'ai reçu hier sous pli discret... (je l'avais commandé au vert baudet, on avait fait une commande groupée avec doquéville, lui il a pris des bas anti-varice...)


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben je crois bien que t'en as profité un max, il y a bien des créateurs (-trices !) qui postent sur macgé depuis longtemps, et pas que dans le bar, et qui ont la décence de respecter la charte, et je ne suis pas jalouse, Doc  !


 

Y a aussi des gens qui ne sont pas des créateurs comme vous ditent...

Heureusement, d'ailleur, mais bon... j'me comprends...


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

SAlut SonnyLove©  ça va bien ???      



Bon trêve de plaisanteries...  Une chose Importante...  je sais c parfois difficile de se décider, d'anticiper...  Mais pour ceux de là-haut qui vienne en train...  regardez vite les dispos de places...

 ce serait couillon de ne pas faire de résas.    

Non, je ne veux pas vous pousser à la conso...  mais c'est histoire de se retrouver ensemble pour faire la Fête  et passer un moment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon trêve de plaisanteries...  Une chose Importante...  je sais c parfois difficile de se décider, d'anticiper...  Mais pour ceux de là-haut qui vienne en train...  regardez vite les dispos de places...
> 
> ce serait couillon de ne pas faire de résas.



Ca aurait plus sa place dans le sujet de rendez-vous que dans le thread publicitaire du bar


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca aurait plus sa place dans le sujet de rendez-vous que dans le thread publicitaire du bar



D'ailleurs Finn vu la jolie banderole MacG en ta possession à l'AES  Roberto va sûrement te demander de lui en fournir une pour Avignon  pour la stocker il demandera à Benjamin la permission de la coller sur celle de MacG ad vitam


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

Bon trêve de plaisanteries...  Une chose Importante...  je sais c parfois difficile de se décider, d'anticiper...  Mais pour ceux de là-haut qui vienne en train...  regardez vite les dispos de places...

 ce serait couillon de ne pas faire de résas.    

Non, je ne veux pas vous pousser à la conso...  mais c'est histoire de se retrouver ensemble pour faire la Fête  et passer un moment 






*Esta echo Chef...        sus deseos son ordenes...  *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

Ca va Hélène ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs Finn vu



Toi tu n'as rien vu tant que l'on ne te voit pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu n'as rien vu tant que l'on ne te voit pas



bon alors, tu descends a Avignon toi aussi.......
'tain, on va etre nombreux.......
faut que Roberto soit bien equipé en stylo parce que ça en fait des Signatures et la fnac va craquer......


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu n'as rien vu tant que l'on ne te voit pas



Il s'affiche pourtant mon avatar  



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> _En tout cas *Macélène, comme organisatrice de fête atomique,* on peut pas espérer mieux !_
> 
> ...



Les petits plats dans les grands


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> _En tout cas *Macélène, comme organisatrice de fête atomique,* on peut pas espérer mieux !_
> 
> ...




rah, ça c'est sur, j'en reste impressioné....
elle a mis un tel raffut que tout le monde viens......
et Sonny, il vient au fait......


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et Sonny, il vient au fait......



va falloir prevoir des bretelles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> _En tout cas *Macélène, comme organisatrice de fête atomique,* on peut pas espérer mieux !_
> 
> ...



*Ben justement j'espère que ce sera bel et bien une     fiesta atomique    

... que je compte pas parler Mac blablabla toute la soirée moi  *


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> rah, ça c'est sur, j'en reste impressioné....
> elle a mis un tel raffut que tout le monde viens......
> et Sonny, il vient au fait......


 
Nan, personne ne l'aime..


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, personne ne l'aime..




mais, si, on t'aime tous, Viens et on te le prouvera.......


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

bon a quand  a la flaque de nantes?


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon a quand  a la flaque de nantes?


 [aparté]

ton lien dans ta signature ça donne ça :



> Le site demandé est suspendu
> Le quota journalier de téléchargement a été dépassé
> La consultation du site sera à nouveau possible dès demain
> 
> ...



ça donne hyper envie de decouvrir les services voilà  

[aparté]


----------



## mado (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon a quand a la flaque de nantes?


 
bah tu peux le voir tous les jours toi


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

le probleme c est que le site est trops visité donc fermer tous les deux jours il faut que je trouve un autre hebergeur

desolé


----------



## Spyro (30 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, personne ne l'aime..


Meuh si viens mon Sonny


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le probleme c est que le site est trops visité



mouhahahaha


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Meuh si viens mon Sonny



bah, il le sait et tout le monde l'attend....mais il fait son ronchon.....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux le voir tous les jours toi



Ah bon, tu crois  ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La Flaque© de Nantes faut que je m'en occupe,_ avec certainement moins de brio que ne le fait Macélène !_
> :rose:
> 
> Mais le 28 mai je serai à *Story BD, rue Guépin* (celle qui monte de la rue du Calvaire à la Place Bretagne), en compagnie d'Eric Puech...
> :love:



Tu peux mettre un lien direct dans ta signature via Ical s'il te plaît ?  :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mouhahahaha


a mon grand étonnement j en suis fort surpris


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, personne ne m'aime..




Tu sais quoi SonnyTrucLove©...?     LE rêve secret qui hante mes nuits...    
Te rencontrer  et te *Tomber le futal...*


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi SonnyTrucLove©...?   LE rêve secret qui hante mes nuits...
> Te rencontrer et te *Tomber le futal...*


 

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2005)

Et oui, mais non.


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi SonnyTrucLove©...?     LE rêve secret qui hante mes nuits...
> Te rencontrer  et te *Tomber le futal...*





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, mais non.



 grand lâche !


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, mais non.



  Il a pas de culotte....


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2005)

CERTES....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas de culotte....





   *bien sur , la mode est aux Shorty*


----------



## Spyro (30 Mars 2005)

D'façon on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'façon on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler




t'as un poullaier toi maintenant ?


----------



## dool (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as un poullaier toi maintenant ?



bah c't'a dire qu'il fait bien son coq quand même


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

surtout change de costume ...    en chocolat tu risques d'y laisser tout ...     






Manque les  filles en bikini ...    ​


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Y a même une tour pour nicher un dragon


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

:affraid: carambar, aurais-je par megarde floudé dans rendez-vous  

(Bon, sinon pour les filles en bikini, tu vas bien trouver un truc   )


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: carambar, aurais-je par megarde floudé dans rendez-vous


Ça ira pour cette fois je te pardonne


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Mars 2005)

J'aurais bien venu pour voir le Roberto (et vous autres) en chair et en os... mais je suis pas loin d'Avignoun le week-end before... alors   
J'attendrai les Flaques © parisiennes..


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Qui veut faire le mec à réanimer ???_


C'est des mecs sur la photo ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un sérieux doute : je crois que je suis de mariage ce week-end là ! :mouais: enfin faudrait que je retrouve le faire-part  :hein: :rose:



Bon le faire part je l'ai retrouvé .. j'ai déjà dit, c'est le week-end d'avant que ma copine va faire une grosse connerie ! 

:hein:

Mais le week-end du 14 ... 

 ma mémoire infaillible (des p'tits bouts de papiers  associés à quelques mails ) ... m'a rappelé ce matin même ... que la nuit du 14 Mai c'est *"La nuit des Musées"* vous me direz :

*"et alors ??? :mouais:" ... *

ben et alors ... il se trouve que, vous savez l'asso qui s'occupe des "Synthétiques Plaisirs©" ...  ben elle fait pas que ça, on organise un truc cette nuit là !:hein:


Vien se rajouter à cela .. *Ze spectacle* à ne pas louper sous peine de ma fâcher à vie avec ma fille aînée ... :hein: 

je crois donc pouvoir dire qu'en fait : "Ça va pas l'faire pour moi !"  

Ah moins que d'ici là quelqu'un invente la machine à se dédoubler


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah moins que d'ici là quelqu'un invente la machine à se dédoubler


Je te propose la machine à faire un truc samedi et un autre dimanche, non ?
T'es occupée les deux jours ? 

_Y a long pour aller d'Avignon à chez toi ?  
_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je te propose la machine à faire un truc samedi et un autre dimanche, non ?
> T'es occupée les deux jours ?
> 
> _Y a long pour aller d'Avignon à chez toi ?
> _



Ben je retourne ça dans les sens :hein: (j'ai dit je retourne ça  pfff  ) .. je vois pas trop comment je pourrais m'organiser, faire le déplacement pour une journée ...  ça va pas être possible ! :hein:

_Avignon - Pau ... plus de 500 km quand même _


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> faire le déplacement pour une journée ...  ça va pas être possible ! :hein:


Taka rester plus longtemps après l'AES, je resterai avec toi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Taka rester plus longtemps après l'AES, je resterai avec toi :love:



C'est gentil :rose: mais euh _(fais gaffe à Lo hein  s'il traîne par là ... :affraid:  )_


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Cette fête sans Lorna, ça va être comme une frite sans mayonnaise !_


Me parle pas de mayonnaise qui manque  :hein:


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou une moule sans frites !



:affraid:

 :kof: :kof: :kof: :kof:


_malheureux retire ça de suite : c'est du gros; avec ça tu attires les carabins à 1000 km et les sm à 2000 _


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou une moule sans frites !





tiens vais aller en acheter du coup


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens vais aller en acheter du coup




non rien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens vais aller en acheter du coup



 c'est pas la saison ! c'est mon poissonnier qui me l'a dit !


Bon Roberto :hein: ... une frite sans mayonnaise déjà :mouais: je trouvais ça limit' limite ... :mouais: ... je ne ferai aucune commentaire sur la moule sans frite ... :mouais:  ...





J'aurais bien une idée pour pouvoir venir ...  mais ... bon je garde toujours de côté l'énventualité de la _"machine à dédoubler les diablotines"_  ... mais là je me disais que si y'avait quelqu'un qui avait ...  _un jet privé_ je pourrais alors couper mon week-end en deux aisément :love:   ...


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Et si on déplaçait la FNAC d'Avignon à Pau ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> :kof: :kof: :kof: :kof:
> 
> ...





			
				supermoquette à la même heure a dit:
			
		

> tiens vais aller en acheter du coup



Mon cher Nephou, quel brio dans la démonstration !


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2005)

Mon cher PAscal77, c'est la force de l'habitrude _comme dirait Bertignac_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher PAscal77, c'est la force de l'habitrude _comme dirait Bertignac_



*Merci de bien vouloir rester DANS le sujet (surtout s'il est consentant).*


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et si Lorna investissait dans une caravane, pour transporter son chez-elle sans être dépaysée ?


C'est sa fille ainée, *le spectacle* et les musées qu'il faut déplacer, ça risque de pas tout tenir dedans


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de bien vouloir rester DANS le sujet (surtout s'il est consentant).*


:rose:

*ben des fois ça déborde*​


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un peut'il contacter le docteur Spok ?  

Parce qu'à part la téléportation je vois pas trop comment Lorna va s'en sortir...


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et si on déplaçait la FNAC d'Avignon à Pau ?



Voilà, après deux mauvaises nouvelles:  * L'absence de  LOrna...*  et la défection de  *SM... *  .....  re M.....e. 


Un déplacement à PAu...  :mouais:   Tu sais ce que tu dis là Spyro...?  




Bouhhhhhh  je suis trop triste...  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Roh.....vous avez vu le papier que MacG a mis dans ses news (ici )

waow, tu fais le cake maintenant Roberto???
sinon, il va falloir....   

continue comme ca......


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Pour la teuf provençale, je prévois de faire le cake aux olives !



hum....le cake aux olives, que c'est bon.......
mais non, ca suffit pas, il te faut des lunettes noires et un cab.......
sur avignon, ca peut s'arranger, je te preterais le mien.......
par contre les groupies vont craquer.....c'est ta femme qui risque de s'inquiéter....


     

@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Pour la teuf provençale, je prévois de faire le cake aux olives !



*Ça se mange un Roberto Vendez ?*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et si Lorna investissait dans une caravane, pour transporter son chez-elle sans être dépaysée ?
> :love:



:hein: mais le dépaysement ça me déplait pas :love:
Et puis y'à plein de monde que j'aurais bien aimer rencontrer :rose:


sniif 


Bon y'à des physico/matheux par ici non ?
Comment créer une faille spatio-temporelle qui me permettrait de venir jusqu'à la mega teuf de l'année !


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: mais le dépaysement ça me déplait pas :love:
> Et puis y'à plein de monde que j'aurais bien aimer rencontrer :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Les failles... les failles.. c'est pas sm le spécialiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comment créer une faille spatio-temporelle qui me permettrait de venir jusqu'à la mega teuf de l'année !



Si tu avais demandé ça plus tôt, on aurait peut-être pu emprunter le trou noir de robertav pour te venir en aide... 

_Note, on peut peut-être demander à Catherine..._


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Note, on peut peut-être demander à Catherine..._



Je me rends compte à quel point ce message peut être mal interprété, aussi je m'empresse d'ajouter que je n'ai rien contre Catherine : j'aurais tout aussi bien pu dire Modern_Thing ou Tibo.


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me rends compte à quel point ce message peut être mal interprété, aussi je m'empresse d'ajouter que je n'ai rien contre Catherine : j'aurais tout aussi bien pu dire Modern_Thing ou Tibo.


 
J'suis jalouse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'suis jalouse



Chaque chose en son temps. Là, on parle trous noirs : je reste dans le sujet.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me rends compte à quel point ce message peut être mal interprété



Mal interprété ?  meuuuh non


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

Là on risque le big bang...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un a peur du vide ?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chaque chose en son temps. Là, on parle trous noirs : je reste dans le sujet.  :love:


  :affraid: gaffe ça doit commencer à devenir douloureux


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chaque chose en son temps. Là, on parle trous noirs : je reste dans le sujet.  :love:





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _malheureux retire ça de suite : c'est du gros_




non rien


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a peur du vide ?


 
C'est une liste ?

Faut mettre son nom ?

Non parce que 5 smileys, c'est louche..


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mal interprété ?  meuuuh non



Dis donc, toi, c'est toi qui la réclame la faille spatio-temporelle ! Faut assumer !  :love:


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> non rien


 une replique bien sentie


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

À l'attention de celles et ceux qui ne mettent jamais l'auriculaire en dehors du bar (et que ça intéresse), je signale que la rédac a publié une news consacrée à l'album de Vincent. On peut la lire sur cette page.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À l'attention de celles et ceux qui ne mettent jamais l'auriculaire en dehors du bar (et que ça intéresse), je signale que la rédac a publié une news consacrée à l'album de Vincent. On peut la lire sur cette page.



A l'attention de ceux qui ne suivent pas ce même thread  .. on en a déjà parlé là


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À l'attention de celles et ceux qui ne mettent jamais l'auriculaire en dehors du bar (et que ça intéresse), je signale que la rédac a publié une news consacrée à l'album de Vincent. On peut la lire sur cette page.


 
Y a d'autres forum que le bar sur macgé ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A l'attention de ceux qui ne suivent pas ce même thread  .. on en a déjà parlé là



C'est bien ce que je disais : je m'en serais rendu compte si je ne perdais pas de temps à avoir une vie. 

_Et puis, vu le battage, mieux vaut deux fois qu'une, non ?_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a d'autres forum que le bar sur macgé ?



Je suis désolé que tu l'apprennes de cette façon... Remarque, tant qu'on y est, je préfère cracher tout le morceau. Sois fort mon lapinou : le Père Noël n'existe pas.


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a d'autres forum que le bar sur macgé ?


 :affraid:  on nous cache tout, on nous dit rien


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon y'à des physico/matheux par ici non ?


Luc G nioube  


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les failles... les failles.. c'est pas sm le spécialiste ?


j'en vois déjà tellement dans le forum


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé que tu l'apprennes de cette façon... Remarque, tant qu'on y est, je préfère cracher tout le morceau. Sois fort mon lapinou : le Père Noël n'existe pas.


 
Edith PIAF est morte ??????


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Edith PIAF est morte ??????



Il y a pire en ce qui te concerne : Jean Cocteau aussi ! Et le même jour !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pire en ce qui te concerne : Jean Cocteau aussi ! Et le même jour !


 
En ce qui TE concerne, minou...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui TE concerne, minou...



Gnagnagna... C'est celui qui l'a dit qui l'est... Gnagnagna...


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

Finn ? 


C'est relâche ou quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Ça déconne complètement vBulletin, voila-t-y pas que les MPs de Sonny et du doc se retrouvent dans le bar


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça déconne complètement vBulletin, voila-t-y pas que les MPs de Sonny et du doc se retrouvent dans le bar



De quoi tu te plains ? Tout ce que tu risques c'est d'apprendre des trucs...


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Finn ?
> 
> 
> C'est relâche ou quoi ?




Doit vraiment rien avoir de bien... ailleurs 


Après tout il est bien ce bac à sable ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2005)

Pause


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2005)

*on réouvre après une petite interruption.
Il est vrai que ce sujet est assez "léger" et fait écho à celui dans rendez-vous. 
Si celui ci est au bar, ce n'est pas pour faire doublon, mais pour contenir les fantaisies des participants ici, et uniquement ici. Toutefois, ce sujet doit également garder une bonne tenue.
Merc ide poster raisonnablement.
Quand au Doc et à Sonny, règlez vos histoires en privé merci. 

Si on pouvait éviter une modération à la hache.*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2005)

merci pour l'écho Roberto


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> *Z'AVEZ ENTENDU, LES ZOZOS ???*
> 
> 
> ...




ben, en plus ils floodent mais, ils viennent pas.....

venez tous les deux.....hop.....on compte sur vous......    

ps: pas besoin de repondre on s'inscrit dans le fil special in Rendez-vous....


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

:rose: là je pensais tout bas qu' il existe dans la vie des gens que j'aimerai bien rencontrer. Mais la distance fait certainement obstacle à leur visite...  
Par exemple Sylvia et Paul... Tomtom... Global... MAcmarco...  et bien d'autres... 

Ce n'est que partie remise.


----------



## toys (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?
> Pixelemon ?
> Toys ?
> 
> ...



je voudrait bien mais je bosse le 14 et comme la vie d intermittent est déjas dure je ne peut me permettre de louper une date


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2005)

on a repris ses esprits... ça permet de penser un peu mieux... Bon mais n'oubliez pas le 1er Avril est passé, ce n'est pas une blague...


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Macélène, hier Mona m'a filé *mes billets !!*
> 
> Plus quelques détails : _y aura un animateur à la Flaque© !!_
> :mouais:





* Ben nan,  c'est toi l'animateur....*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Macélène, hier Mona m'a filé *mes billets !!*
> 
> Du coup j'amène mon maillot pour dimanche...
> :love:
> ...



golf ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon pas la peine de faire un sitting devant vos Flaque© dès l'aube demain matin : *ça sort LE 13 AVRIL ! *
> 
> :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Tant qu'il ne sort pas le 16 mai, on devrait pouvoir te pardonner


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne sort pas le 16 mai, on devrait pouvoir te pardonner


Roberto, si par le plus grand des malheurs ça venait à être le cas, tu pourrais toujours dédicacer l'Echo devant la flac...    :rateau:


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

Je confirme !
L'album existe. 


_J'ai pu le toucher et même (même !) le feuilleter !  _


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?
> Pixelemon ?
> Toys ?
> 
> ...




pur jus du coeur je suis née dans le coin mais dans une région que je ne porte pas dans mon coeur donc pour moi L.A.REPRESENT ( se nom est aussi le crew jungle de mais poto nantais n esiter pas a les voir ci ils passe du coté de chez vous!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pur jus du coeur je suis née dans le coin mais dans une région que je ne porte pas dans mon coeur donc pour moi L.A.REPRESENT ( se nom est aussi le crew jungle de mais poto nantais n esiter pas a les voir ci ils passe du coté de chez vous!)



Ah ... Tu sembles retomber dans tes petits errements du début, là. Tu peux traduire ?


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

pas mal aux cheveux...     Tout le monde...    JE pète la forme...  :style: 

 Et merci Roberto de prendre la main.  Effectivement ce soir je dois clore la résa de L'YMCA..  MAis bon pour les derniers moments on trouvera toujours une solution.  

:love:   Bonne journée...  


Vais voir Si Jean Rosset pointe son nez...  et si mon boguet veit bien moder... pfff     

Pétain...  quel wékend...   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2005)

327 messages pour prendre rencart, c'est bon non ?


----------



## lumai (11 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon non ?



C'est bon alors ?
Tu viens ???


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne sort pas le 16 mai, on devrait pouvoir te pardonner




:mouais:  Z'avez quoi mademoiselle contre le 16 mai :love: ?  

Ysont très bien ceux et celles qui arrivent le 16 mai...   

C'est les meilleurs, ceux et celles du 16 mai, et ça ne serait que Bénédiction  pour la parution du fabuleux Livre de Bulles   de notre cher Roberto (je suis un des 3 témoins de l'Apparition du Livre).

PS1: j'ai une préférence pour la cuvée 69 d'ailleurs, mais la 2005 sera surement pas mal aussi !

PS2: excusez la syntaxe robertienne :love:  j'ai encore des progrès à faire   

PS3: j'te jure Tibo, le _Saint Honoré_ est aussi un très bon dessert... 

PS4: mais c'est vrai que plus tôt il sort mieux c'est (le Livre, pas le gateau...) on est d'accord !


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Z'avez quoi mademoiselle contre le 16 mai :love: ?
> 
> Ysont très bien ceux et celles qui arrivent le 16 mai...
> 
> ...


 

Anniversaire ?  Et tu amènes un Saint honoré ? :love:
J'ai tout compris ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est les meilleurs, ceux et celles du 16 mai, et ça ne serait que Bénédiction  pour la parution du fabuleux Livre de Bulles   de notre cher Roberto (je suis un des 3 témoins de l'Apparition du Livre).



D'accord le 16 mai est à marquer d'une pierre blanche. Quant à la conception c'est vrai que pour nous elle reste un mystère mais si tu l'as vu je te crois


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Anniversaire ?  Et tu amènes un Saint-Honoré ? :love:
> J'ai tout compris ?



Malheureusement je ne pourrais pas être là pour l'Apparition à la Flaque  mais sinon, pas faux côté date... 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord le 16 mai est à marquer d'une pierre blanche. Quant à la conception c'est vrai que pour nous elle reste un mystère mais si tu l'as vu je te crois



Il faut Croire et tu seras récompensée. C'est comme le Pélerinage en _Gare Montparnasse_, j'y ai Cru et je l'ai Vu...  :love: Et quand tu Le Verras, il t'emplira les zygomatiques d'une nouvelle Joie Retrouvée ! (et les abdos aussi  ) et tu seras sauvée


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement je ne pourrais pas être là pour l'Apparition à la Flaque  mais sinon, pas faux côté date...
> 
> 
> 
> Il faut Croire et tu seras récompensée. C'est comme le Pélerinage en _Gare Montparnasse_, j'y ai Cru et je l'ai Vu...  :love: Et quand tu Le Verras, il t'emplira les zygomatiques d'une nouvelle Joie Retrouvée ! (et les abdos aussi  ) et tu seras sauvée




Dis téo, elle t'inspire la cité papale...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il faut Croire et tu seras récompensée. C'est comme le Pélerinage en _Gare Montparnasse_, j'y ai Cru et je l'ai Vu...  :love: Et quand tu Le Verras, il t'emplira les zygomatiques d'une nouvelle Joie Retrouvée ! (et les abdos aussi  ) et tu seras sauvée



Tu aimes les plaquettes de chocolat ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis téo, elle t'inspire la cité papale...




      ya de quoi ...


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

J'aime bien Avignon, même si je ne connais que la Gare, ses alentours (j'ai fait un stage à l'époque dans une radio qui avait ses locaux quasi sur les voies).

Pour revenir dans le Sujet, c'est Roberto et Son Album qui m'ont surtout inspiré, même si l'actualité récente et la ville m'ont évidemment orientés dans le traitement de mes réponses ! ! !

Pour les tablettes de chocolat, Tibo, tu le sais bien, c'est pur cacao, celles qui restent fermes sous la langue (mais je m'arrête là, il y a encore et toujours des mineurs qui nous lisent...  )

_PS: Roberto, promis j'arrête de _m'étendre _sur ton post_


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

Apparemment, l'accouchement a eu lieu :


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai comme l'impression que ma factrice a bien aimé ta BD Roberto..


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2005)

Elle est né lé bédé n'enfin ... [sur un air connu... ]

Bravo à l'heureux papa  Il va être frais s'il attaque si vite le champagne [voir plus loin... ]


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2005)

J'ai passé cette après-midi à la Fnac de Lausanne. J'ai pu y voir la BD de Roberto & Pépita, elle était bien en évidence à côté du dernier Chat de Geluck  
J'ai remarqué le "merci aux amis de MacFr et du Bar MacGé" au début de la BD 

En tout cas, bravo à toi Vixente ! J'espère qu'elle auras plein de succès 


_PS: j'ai pas acheté ta BD par contre, elle était un peu chère. :rose: 30 CHF au lieu de 15-20 CHF pour les autres BDs _


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé cette après-midi à la Fnac de Lausanne. J'ai pu y voir la BD de Roberto & Pépita, elle était bien en évidence à côté du dernier Chat de Geluck
> J'ai remarqué le "merci aux amis de MacFr et du Bar MacGé" au début de la BD
> 
> En tout cas, bravo à toi Vixente ! J'espère qu'elle auras plein de succès
> ...


 ben dans la reedition il y aura: "merci aux amis du BarmacGé, sauf molgow qui refuse de payer les taxes douaniere entre l'UE et la suisse".


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir se montrer en maillot devant la plus terrible assemblée de gonzesses du Bar qu'on ait jamais imaginé _(p'têt même qu'en plus il y aura une liaison webcam avec lorna au bout du fil)_, voyez ??


Dans tes rêves


----------



## bateman (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un mois c'est pas beaucoup mais c'est maintenant qu'il faut relever le défi.*
> 
> 
> > Pour ceux qui sont gaulés comme les chips, faut se développer un peu niveau musculature.
> ...




Roberto tu as oublié le plan D!  

> faire brûler des cierges pour Sainte Rita, et espérer   qu'il pleuve sur Avignon (Comtat Venaissin inclus) les 14 & 15 mai prochains..

situation qu'au final je ne souhaite évidement pas aux participants de cette petite fête..    :style: 
_
merci._


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Roberto tu as oublié le plan D!
> 
> > faire brûler des cierges pour Sainte Rita, et espérer  qu'il pleuve sur Avignon (Comtat Venaissin inclus) les 14 & 15 mai prochains..
> 
> ...


 
 mais t'es pas fou toi...?    c'est pas très  ...  même si tu ne le souhaite pas...   




     yaura des solutions de replis..


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais les gars sérieux là : *dans moins d'un mois, on a piscine.*




Plus que la musculation, prends plutôt des cours de secourisme ça peut être nécessaire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais les gars sérieux là : *dans moins d'un mois, on a piscine.*
> Va falloir se montrer en maillot devant la plus terrible assemblée de gonzesses du Bar qu'on ait jamais imaginé _(p'têt même qu'en plus il y aura une liaison webcam avec lorna au bout du fil)_, voyez ??
> :rose:



je compte bien sur la *liaison webcam* ! :love: 

Ah ben en voilà une idée : une installation visio conférence, diffusée sur grand écran au musée des Beaux Arts de Pau !!!   



Par contre question meteo :mouais:, et là je ne vous parle que de ma maigre expérience personnelle :  pensez aux _*bonnets, gants, coupe-vent et chaussettes montantes*_ jusqu'aux genoux ! 

 S'il fait le même temps que le week-end dernier la piscine va falloir oublier ! 

Pensez à ceux qui ne pourront venir : faites *plein plein plein plein* de photos* !! :love: 


_* je compte sur vous les filles  _


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je compte bien sur la *liaison webcam* ! :love:
> 
> Ah ben en voilà une idée : une installation visio conférence, diffusée sur grand écran au musée des Beaux Arts de Pau !!!
> 
> ...




Mais tu sais bien que je ferai tout pour...  je vais faire appel uax tecnicos de MAcgé pour installer la vision conférence ...     


Mais Pitin© tu vas nous manquer ...  :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que je ferai tout pour...  je vais faire appel uax tecnicos de MAcgé pour installer la vision conférence ...
> 
> 
> Mais Pitin© tu vas nous manquer ...  :love:


 :affraid: même roberto et sa bouée naturelle ne reussiront pas à la faire bouger


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: même roberto et sa bouée naturelle ne reussiront pas à la faire bouger



tu peux pas user de tes pouvoirs pour la faire venir..??


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dans tes rêves



Te déguuiser en cabine de plage...


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> yaura des solutions de replis..



Et après les plis, il faudra repasser


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une nuance "lavabo" très romantique, mais ça va pas le faire, Macélène va pouffer c'est sûr !_



De toutes façons, si les filles ont décidé de pouffer, lavabo ou pas, elles poufferont : empêcher une nana de pouffer, c'est pareil qu'atteindre la vitesse de la lumière ou le zéro absolu : c'est rigoureusement im-pos-si-ble.   

Par contre, tu peux leur dire que t'as un teint de porcelaine parce que t'es fragile, ça va leur plaire.


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et après les plis, il faudra repasser



    ah et c'est toi qui repasses...?


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas user de tes pouvoirs pour la faire venir..??


  
Pour l'instant ils se resument à un abonnement tout neuf à la piscine municipale et aux 500 metres pour l'inaugurer (l'abonnement, pas la piscine).


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah et c'est toi qui repasses...?



Si c'était le cas, quand j'aurais fini, ils auraient tellement de rides qu'on croirait que j'ai pas commencé.


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant ils se resument à un abonnement tout neuf à la piscine municipale et aux 500 metres pour l'inaugurer (l'abonnement, pas la piscine).



  N'oublie pas de passer ton brevet de MNS...  Le bouche à bouche ça peut servir


----------



## Spyro (16 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pensez à ceux qui ne pourront venir : faites *plein plein plein plein* de photos


NAN   
T'avais qu'à pas d'abord    

  grmbl


----------



## dool (16 Avril 2005)

Perso j'suis d'avis favorable aux photos...mais même pour ceux qui vont pas vous manquer


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez qui risque d'attraper froid s'il ne fait pas gaffe a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir se montrer en maillot devant la plus terrible assemblée de gonzesses du Bar qu'on ait jamais imaginé _(p'têt même qu'en plus il y aura une liaison webcam avec lorna au bout du fil)_, voyez ??
> :rose:



Arf ... Roberto nous fait le "puce et écran plat"*         





(*) "Chip and dalle"

NB : Depuis le temps que je cherchait à le placer celui là


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui vont pas vous manquer



Ben kes tu dis Doolally...  Bien sur que tu vas nous manquer...  :rose:  Faudrait plus de filles d'ailleurs..


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'suis d'avis favorable aux photos...mais même pour ceux qui vont pas vous manquer


 :affraid: comment ça tu viens pas ?  

  

y'aura les mignones et charmantes (bien que ridiculement petites) poignées d'amour de roberto , un poisson en maillot de bain (et peut etre schlapettes), des suisses sympathiques en voiture de legende, mackinside en os (il a promis de pas vomir), une liason videoconference permanente avec une diablotine, l'esprit d'un chimiste moustachu, un concombre demasqué, les yeux de lumai, pleins de nioubies à decouvrir et d'intellectuels qui reflechissent encore.
:love: :love::love:


mais si y'a pas de lapin bleu  ben heu... j'te dirais même pas qui organise tout ça


----------



## lumai (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> Ah ça, chuis cap' de *faire plus long*, 'spèce de machine.



T'as essayé les espaces ?
J'crois que ça marche...


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

non  .


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

ça marche que si y'a 2 mots


----------



## lumai (16 Avril 2005)

Oui !


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as fait comment ?


 j'ai utilisé une aberration typographique


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Des futurs graphistes :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je ne savais pas où poster ça : c'est le plus beau cadeau que j'ai reçu pour la sortie de l'album !
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


  :love:
 c'est hyper chouette, c'est qui ?


----------



## dool (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: comment ça tu viens pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Remues pas le couteau dans la plaie...paske pour une fois que j'étais tentée par un de vos rassemblements....ben j'peux point....je monte vers ton bocal à Miss pour une fête tossi...mais dans le genre plus familiale que cette famille lô !  Tu serreras bien fort ces poignées d'amour pour moi !
Quand aux restes de la troupe, je penserais fort à vous TOUS,sans essepscions !!! 
:love: même si c'est gratuit et discret :love:


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2005)

zut... et moi qui peut pas descendre... dommage, je vais louper des paysages passionants je suis sur ! Les filles, à vos objectifs... vous laissez pas faire !


----------



## House M.D. (18 Avril 2005)

Sniff, je pourrai pas être là... :cry:

Y'a moyen pour une petite dédicace quand même?


----------



## House M.D. (18 Avril 2005)

Raaaaalala... veilleuse de nuit non, mais pensionnat de jeunes filles on peut s'arranger


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Avril 2005)

ça va durer encore longtemps la plaisanterie ??

te foutrait tout ça dans des foyers éducatifs fermés moi...


----------



## House M.D. (18 Avril 2005)

Bah quoi, t'es contre la détente?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait plus de filles d'ailleurs..



*Je vous en ramènerait une de plus*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi, t'es contre la détente?



Non, il est pour, si c'est lui qui la presse


----------



## House M.D. (18 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est pour, si c'est lui qui la presse


 Je me disais aussi...

Va falloir lui apprendre que détente signifie pas forcément Smith & Wesson


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Avril 2005)

Bon allé, tombe le futal !

Mais détend toi ! 

J'te sens crispée là...


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2005)

Au fait, je ne travaille ni à TF1 ni à l'Assemblée Nationale  , mais il est bien possible que je _pentecôtise_ quand même !

Y'a moyen de rester le lundi ?


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je ne travaille ni à TF1 ni à l'Assemblée Nationale  , mais il est bien possible que je _pentecôtise_ quand même !
> 
> Y'a moyen de rester le lundi ?



 open gate... For le repos des Guerriers...   free day for me too...


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

VOILÀ... si vous avez envie je peux faire faire des *tee-shitrt pour la Fiesta Avignonaise...*

PAs cher du tout 5¤... Qui veut faire des propositions de Transferts pour les réaliser...?   
On pourrait faire une liste de ceux qui en veulent...?  

Sinon hier j'ai visité l'Auberge YMCA...  *    c'est bian ...*  Tout est OK.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'a moyen de rester le lundi ?



*Pourquoi, euh, y'a moyen déjà de rester le dimanche ?*


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi, euh, y'a moyen déjà de rester le dimanche ?*


 
Y'a piscine le dimanche...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>



*Pas la peine  de rouler des yeux, hein !*  

_Nan, que c'te flak partie, ben elle tombe pour la pentecôte et que le domingo eh ben y'a encore ceci :_







 
 :love:


_P.S : Quoi qu'une p'tite session piscine avant de repartir au front, ça peut être envisageable... _


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

-dc-...    heureusement que MAdonna (merci...) est là pour rappeller le programme des Festivités...     

Donc :

*Samedi 14 mai...*  en fonction de l'arrivée de la troupe...  balade  dans la ville, bars,  enfin ce qu'il vous chante  

_*de 17 heures à 19 heures rendez-vous à la Fnac © ... *_

Puis rendez-vous au Vieux Moulin pour démarrer la Fête...     


*Dimanche 15 Mai...*  PArtie de Campagne...  barbecue piscine...    et Sieste...


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

Tu vois -dc-, t'auras qu'à faire un taureau piscine !   



Sinon, ça me parait plutôt  ce programme Elene... 

Euh, et pour manger au fait ?


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh, et pour manger au fait ?



 ben voilà je me suis activée ce matin...    


Suggestion.


*Anchoïade...*  assortiment de légumes crus  avec des patites sauces pour trempouiller...


*Paëlla Valenciana...*  (ça vous dit ...? ) 


*Salade de fruits frais...*  de saison...   


accompagné *de Nectar de LAudun...  *   Côte du Rhône de la Maison offert par MActambour et moi même... :rose:  


Le tout pour 8¤50...   et vous avez le droit de me dire si ça vous chante...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

Et si je foutais la merde un peu ???

Histoire de fermer ce thread plus que pénible...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Suggestion.
> (...)
> Le tout pour 8¤50...



*Elles sont où les grillades ?*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...) plus que pénible...



*C'est celui qui dit qui est*


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

Moi ça m'va tout ça. :love:    :love:   

_Rhoo pitin©, ça va être trop de la balle..._


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Elles sont où les grillades ?*



 ben ça faut voir en fonction de ceux qui vont rester le dimanche...?    


On te réserve la place devant le barbecue...?      : D


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est celui qui dit qui est*


 
Faux !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On te réserve la place devant le barbecue...?      : D



Tu peux me réserver *LE* barbecue tout court


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et si je foutais la merde un peu ???
> 
> Histoire de fermer ce thread plus que pénible...



ben te gêne pas surtout...  ...    t'es jaloux...      tu n'as qu'à venir


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Elles sont où les grillades ?*


 
On attend que tu tues un taureau bien sûr !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On attend que tu tues un taureau bien sûr !



Et tu veux pas non plus que j'ailles faire un tour de piste sablée sous les olé olé avec un mouchoir rouge, un moule-burnes brodé et un chapeau qu'on dirait des oreilles de Mickey ?

*T'es gentille, toi*  







_P.S : à choisir, je préfère courrir les filles que les taureaux..._


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben te gêne pas surtout... ... t'es jaloux...  tu n'as qu'à venir


 
Nan je veux pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On attend que tu tues un taureau bien sûr !


 
Quelle violence !!!


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2005)

Bah en même temps c'est ça ou y'a pas de bouffe


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah en même temps c'est ça ou y'a pas de bouffe


 
Voilà ! Et si c'est le taureau qui gagne.. ben on mangera le toréador..mais il est pas bien épais


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan je veux pas.




  ben on s'en tape le kiki sur le paillasson...


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle violence !!!


 
Tu en doutais ?


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben on s'en tape le kiki sur le paillasson...


 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene."... Dommage... Parce que c'était très bon là


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

A madonna :



Biensur que oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene."... Dommage... Parce que c'était très bon là


 
Quand c'est bon c'est que c'est de moi.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ! Et si c'est le taureau qui gagne.. ben on mangera le toréador..mais il est pas bien épais




Et en plus, ma barbaque est coriace....


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ma barbaque est coriace....


 
Pas sûr.. Bien marinée en tous cas  et parfumée aux herbes de provence


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ! Et si c'est le taureau qui gagne.. ben on mangera le toréador..mais il est pas bien épais



ben pour dix ça suffirat peut être ...


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben pour dix ça suffirat peut être ...


 Ça dépend des morfales et de l'épaisseur de la barbaque


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy qui doute vraiment de rien a dit:
			
		

> Quand c'est bon c'est que c'est de moi.



Par Fiston Garçon* - un nouveau synonyme : "bon" = "chiant"    

(*) Traduction littérale : pour choisir un pseudo comme ça, faut vraiment souffrir d'un trouble de la personnalité ! :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben pour dix ça suffirat peut être ...






			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend des morfales et de l'épaisseur de la barbaque



*Si c'est que des filles, j'me laisserai p't'être croquer  *


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par Fiston Garçon* - un nouveau synonyme : "bon" = "chiant"
> 
> (*) Traduction littérale : pour choisir un pseudo comme ça, faut vraiment souffrir d'un trouble de la personnalité ! :rateau: :casse: :hosto:





tant que tu n'y mets pas un _s_, ça reste décent et lisible par toutes et tous...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Oups  :rose: C'est le téléachat de MacG ? Je cherchais le cercle des poêtes disparus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tant que tu n'y mets pas un _s_, ça reste décent et lisible par toutes et tous...



Ça a l'air marrant ... une ch'tite explique, là, je sèche ?  :rose:


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oups  :rose: C'est le téléachat de MacG ? Je cherchais le cercle des poêtes disparus.



Le cercle j'ai pas...     et pis c pas du téléachat...    c'est faire plaisir...  tout simplement


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *Ça c'est une idée trop cool !*
> Je peux ?





Bon  attends prpositions ...    pas grivoises...    


*JE vais aussi demander à Lorna...       :love: *


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon  attends propositions ...    pas grivoises...



Euhhh... N'oublie pas que tu t'adresses à Roberto...


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air marrant ... une ch'tite explique, là, je sèche ?  :rose:



Bien bien bien...
Essayons d'imaginer qu'il puisse exister un verbe _fister_, du premier groupe donc.
Est-ce que cela t'éclaire un peu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle j'ai pas...



Où ai-je mis mon passe-droit et ma carte bleue. Zut je n'en ai pas... Si le plaisir se réserve et s'achète alors ce n'est pas de chance


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien bien bien...
> Essayons d'imaginer qu'il puisse exister un verbe _fister_, du premier groupe donc.
> Est-ce que cela t'éclaire un peu ?



Attends que je me relise ! 


Rhooo pinaise©


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Où ai-je mis mon passe-droit et ma carte bleue. Zut je n'en ai pas... Si le plaisir se réserve et s'achète alors ce n'est pas de chance



PAs besoin de PLastic money...  ni de passe-droit...  

Le plaisir ni ne s'achète ni ne se réserve...  La chance il faut la provoquer.


Ce n'est pas faute de t'avoir conviée, mais bon tu m'as donné ta réponse.  Alors n'en rajoute pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas faute de t'avoir conviée, mais bon tu m'as donné ta réponse.





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors n'en rajoute pas...



Tu peux en rajouter par mp si tu veux. Oui j'ai bien dit message "privé" comme son nom l'indique.


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien bien bien...
> Essayons d'imaginer qu'il puisse exister un verbe _fister_, du premier groupe donc.
> Est-ce que cela t'éclaire un peu ?



_ou de l&#8217;art de mettre les poings&#8230; sur les i _


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en rajouter par mp si tu veux. Oui j'ai bien dit message "privé" comme son nom l'indique.


 
Ben faut dire que la provoc, ça énerve un peu à force  
Soit tu as envie de venir et tu viens. Mais ne laisse pas entendre que tu n'es pas invitée..


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ou de l?art de mettre les poings? sur les i _



Après, je ne sais pas si le terme _éclairer_ était des plus judicieux non plus au vu des circonstances assez spéciales mais bon, c'est posté c'est posté, on ne peut plus revenir en arrière...


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attends que je me relise !
> 
> 
> Rhooo pinaise©



Aïe !! Ça pique !!   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut dire que la provoc, ça énerve un peu à force
> Soit tu as envie de venir et tu viens. Mais ne laisse pas entendre que tu n'es pas invitée..



Cette réunion est publique et nous sommes sur un forum public par conséquent n'importe quel membre de ces forums est censé pouvoir y assister, moi y compris.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

C'est bien ce qu'elle dit


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qu'elle dit



Tu as fini d'écouter aux portes toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## SuperCed (19 Avril 2005)

J'ai acheté un exemplaire à la flaque d'échirolles.
Super cool sur papier.
Vivement la suite...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

c'est distribué en suisse ? y a une flaque à 300 mètres


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

La flaque Léman ? Énorme !!


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La flaque Léman ? Énorme !!


TU SORS !!!!!


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attends que je me relise !
> 
> 
> Rhooo pinaise©




Oui... et oui... y'a des fois   
toujours se relire, avec du recul  surtout quand on s'adresse à sonnyboy, ça dérive vite...


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> TU SORS !!!!!



Minus !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et oui... y'a des fois
> toujours se relire, avec du recul  surtout quand on s'adresse à sonnyboy, ça dérive vite...


Du recul... Avec Sonny au train ?! :affraid: 
T'en as de bonnes toi !! Autant se mettre une étiquette « poulailler » sur le front tout de suite.


----------



## SuperCed (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La Flaque© d'*où ça* ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echirolles, c'est la deuxième flaque de Grenoble.


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Echirolles, c'est la deuxième flaque de Grenoble.



_Vous n'êtes pas trop niuobie il me semble..?     Vous savez que vous avez du courrier dans votre boîte à MP ...     _


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du recul... Avec Sonny au train ?! :affraid:
> T'en as de bonnes toi !! Autant se mettre une étiquette « poulailler » sur le front tout de suite.


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du recul... Avec Sonny au train ?! :affraid:
> T'en as de bonnes toi !! Autant se mettre une étiquette « poulailler » sur le front tout de suite.





[Mode double clin d'oeil goguenard: ON]_oh, ben j'avais pas bien relu, oh, ben alors que je disais justement que...  , alors vraiment... pfiou... me voilà benêt   ..._
[Mode double clin d'oeil goguenard: OFF]


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qu'elle dit



J'ai du mal lire 


Roberto tu devrais demander à ce que les tee-shirts soient *offerts* avec la BD  Pub assurée


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

Oulà, faut que j'arrête ce soir 
sm, fais plus tourner 


Je lis jamais la même chose


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Avril 2005)

Possession, cultivation, consommation, vente, évocation => INTERDIT.

En plus il est manifeste que ça rend pas vif... donc parle d'autre chose.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, faut que j'arrête ce soir
> sm, fais plus tourner
> 
> 
> Je lis jamais la même chose



Rhâââââ  Pitin©  moi aussi...    ça doit être les esacaliers...       quelle descente.


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je lis jamais la même chose



Magiquement polymorphique ce forum !


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Roberto tu devrais demander à ce que les tee-shirts soient *offerts* avec la BD  Pub assurée



Oui et par qui ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Possession, cultivation, consommation, vente, évocation => INTERDIT.
> 
> En plus il est manifeste que ça rend pas vif... donc parle d'autre chose.
> 
> Merci d'avance.




  



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> quelle descente.



Là au moins pas besoin de passe-droit  Ça glisse jusqu'en bas et pour glisser ça glisse !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui et par qui ...



tibo a décidé de les offrir et de *les apporter elle-même*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tibo a décidé de les offrir et de *les apporter elle-même*



Vos désirs ne sont pas des ordres mais j'y songerais peut-être


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Possession, cultivation, consommation, vente, évocation => INTERDIT.
> 
> En plus il est manifeste que ça rend pas vif... donc parle d'autre chose.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Juste la valse sonny 
Et avoir la tête qui tourne c'est pas interdit.

Ceci étant je suis d'accord avec toi. Ça aide pas à comprendre l'incompréhensible . 
D'ailleurs quel intérêt ?


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là au moins pas besoin de passe-droit  Ça glisse jusqu'en bas et pour glisser ça glisse !



tu veux bien m'expliquer cette histoire de  passe-droit...?   entiendo nada...  :hein:

Des fois j'ai les portugaises ensablées


----------



## loudjena (19 Avril 2005)

> Citation:
> Posté par SuperCed
> J'ai acheté un exemplaire à la flaque d'échirolles.
> Super cool sur papier.
> Vivement la suite...





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La Flaque© d'*où ça* ??????



Cher monsieur Vendez, sachez que c'est à Echirolles et nullepart ailleurs que se tiens le très remarqué mois du graphisme mondialement connu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien m'expliquer cette histoire de  passe-droit...?   entiendo nada...  :hein:
> 
> Des fois j'ai les portugaises ensablées



C'est une réunion de gauchistes ?


----------



## loudjena (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien m'expliquer cette histoire de  passe-droit...?   entiendo nada...  :hein:
> Des fois j'ai les portugaises ensablées



Oui c'est vrai ça, pour une fois ça pourrait pas être simple ?  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui et par qui ...



Ben... *FramTour*. C'est lui qui sponsorise tous les déplacements de Roberto.
La caravane du Tour de France à côté, c'est peanuts !!


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben... *FramTour*. C'est lui qui sponsorise tous les déplacements de Roberto.
> La caravane du Tour de France à côté, c'est peanuts !!










Oui ça va ...  sont bien équipés...     ​


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça va ...  sont bien équipés...     ​



C'est même pas une_ camaro _!! 

Valà Vincent, tu peux revenir, je t'ai fait les niveaux, la pression des pneus et les vitres. :rateau:


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

Te reste plus qu'à t'installer sur la place passager  !


----------



## rezba (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien m'expliquer cette histoire de  passe-droit...?   entiendo nada...  :hein:
> 
> Des fois j'ai les portugaises ensablées



Alors, passe-droit, je cherche. Je trouve : 



*PASSE-DROIT*, subst. masc.
*A.*





Faveur, privilège que l'on accorde à quelqu'un à l'encontre de la règle ou du droit.
*B.*



_Vieilli.  _Injustice commise à l'égard de quelqu'un en dépit de ses droits. _Si les fonctionnaires sont accablés de passe-droits et sans moyen d'y remédier, ils pourront faire grève_ ([size=-2]BARRÈS[/size], _Cahiers_, t.5, 1907, p.106).

Je ne suis pas plus renseigné. Faudrait trouver les droits à passer, ou, le cas échéant, les déterminer. Faut faire une constituante, c'est l'époque.
En revanche, pour "portugaises ensablées", là, j'ai trouvé :



_Avoir les portugaises ensablées_. Être sourd, dur d'oreille, ne pas entendre. _Te tracasse pas pour lui_ [_de sa présence_] _(...) il a les portugaises un tantinet ensablées_ ([size=-2]SIMONIN[/size], _Touchez pas au grisbi_, 1953, p.197).

De là à penser que lorsqu'on parle de passe-droit, la réponse nous est donnée par Francis Blanche, il y a un pas que je me refuse à franchir !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Des fois j'ai les portugaises ensablées




    c'est quoi ça encore ?     




edit : c'est bon , je viens de lire la notice d'emploi du cardinal !!!


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est même pas une_ camaro _!!
> 
> Valà Vincent, tu peux revenir, je t'ai fait les niveaux, la pression des pneus et les vitres. :rateau:




     c'est toi qui l'avait gardée...?    Biriquino...    




			
				Lumai a dit:
			
		

> Te reste plus qu'à t'installer sur la place passager  !



Ah bon c'est pas lui qui conduit...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit : c'est bon , je viens de lire la notice d'emploi du cardinal !!!



Encore pourrait-on préciser l'origine de cette expression, qui nous vient de la vague ressemblance entre l'oreille humaine et la coquille de la "portugaise", en fait l'huitre portugaise. quant à l'ensablement, je vous laisse chercher


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Te reste plus qu'à t'installer sur la place passager  !



T'es pas un peu folle ?! :affraid: Je monte pas là-dedans moi, elle a pas de frein !!    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu folle ?! :affraid: Je monte pas là-dedans moi, elle a pas de frein !!    :rateau:




j'ai trouvé ceci , comme cela tu seras plus en confinance question frein   

ça ne depends plus que de toi meme et .....de tes chaussures de securité !!!


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu folle ?! :affraid: Je monte pas là-dedans moi, elle a pas de frein !!    :rateau:




*Sabotage...*   :affraid:   Ben tu fais bien alors...


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

Vends Camaro de l'année chais pas trop  
À priori décapotable
Carrosserie impaccable bleue nuit, avec de discrètes bandes blanches
Petit travaux sur le système de freinage à prévoir
_(mais les pneus sont neufs, hein !)_

Prix à débattre
_(Vous pouvez l'essayer, mais avec caution)
(très grosse caution)_


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _(Vous pouvez l'essayer, mais avec caution)
> (très grosse caution)_



   

_'tain, à chaque fois que je vois *camaro* je lis *macmarco*... !! _  :affraid:    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vends Camaro Prix à débattre
> _(Vous pouvez l'essayer, mais avec caution)
> (très grosse caution)_




en gros......d'abord on paie et apres on essaie ????


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

C'est iMax qui conduit? :casse:


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé ceci , comme cela tu seras plus en confinance question frein
> ça ne depends plus que de toi meme et .....de tes chaussures de securité !!!



Je ne sais pas si tu as bien fait de changer de boulanger toi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si tu as bien fait de changer de boulanger toi...





hemmmmm ??????

tu tiens cela d'où ????     


moi c'est roberta , j'ai mon boulanger en face de chez moi , trop feingnasse d'aller plus loins 

roberto par contre je crois qu'il a change de boulangerie et sortout de ....boulangere


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est iMax qui conduit? :casse:


Non, il est attaché au pare choc arrière, pour retenir la _camaro_ dans les virages.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est iMax qui conduit? :casse:



je crois que oui et si je me trompe pas il a meme
acheté dans ma ville une grosse allemande et ......
il est meme pas venu me voir


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... il a meme acheté dans ma ville une grosse allemande et ......





:affraid:

:affraid:

:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que oui et si je me trompe pas il a meme
> acheté dans ma ville une grosse allemande et ......
> il est meme pas venu me voir



Fallait lui dire que l'Allemagne c'est au Nord de la Suisse. :love: Là, il est en Sicile, il cherche en vain.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fallait lui dire que l'Allemagne c'est au Nord de la Suisse. :love: Là, il est en Sicile, il cherche en vain.




il cherche quoi ?   

la voiture, l'allemagne ou la sicilie ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il cherche quoi ?
> 
> la voiture, l'allemagne ou la sicilie ?



On ne sait pas trop et lui non plus...  :love: Reste que là, on est train de perdre le fil d'une autre route, celle d'Avignon. :love:  On arriveuhhh Elene.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> on est train de perdre le fil d'une autre route, celle d'Avignon. :love:  On arriveuhhh Elene.




pour le susses voila le fil ......suive le tracée bleu


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le suiise voila le fil ......suive le tracée bleu



Merci, je connais la route.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je connais la route.  :love:



je t'en prie , c'est vraiment pas du tout par interet     

je veux juste m'assurer que tu arrives a bon port
tu sais , a la piscine, il y aura une cam....
je voudrais pas louper l'occase de te voir , avec roberto , en maillot de bain    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais , a la piscine, il y aura une cam....
> je voudrais pas louper l'occase de te voir , avec roberto , en maillot de bain    :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu peux toujours te brosser... pour la webcam. :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours te brosser... pour la webcam. :love:



Ah non,       WEbCam  et retranmissions en direct


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah non,       WEbCam  et retranmissions en direct



*J'ai touché l'fond d'la piscine...  *


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours te brosser... pour la webcam. :love:




 aaah nooon Roberto a dit qu'il y aurait une webcam ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours te brosser... pour la webcam. :love:




me brooser quoi ?   le dents ?   :rose:

ça me parait un tantinet difficiles, les cams a ma dispo sont toutes lisses 
et sans brossettes   

et puis, il y a un truc rond , comme une fenetre noire (     )

j'aimerais pas que un virus ou un espion va au fond de ma gorge
inspecter mes amidales     :mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> aaah nooon Roberto a dit qu'il y aurait une webcam ...





Oui oui... je me permet d'insister moi aussi...   

*PISCINE ! PISCINE ! en maillot !*


ou éventuellement en petit pull marine !


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ou éventuellement en petit pull marine !


 
si Isabelle Adjani, _période Pull bleu marine,_ vient  >  je viens.


! :rose: 

_merci._


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça me parait un tantinet difficiles, les cams a ma dispo sont toutes lisses
> et sans brossettes et puis, il y a un truc rond , comme une fenetre noire (     )
> 
> j'aimerais pas que un virus ou un espion va au fond de ma gorge
> inspecter mes amidales     :mouais:



Y a t-il des petits picots tout autour ? Roberta... Tssss Tssss... Peux tu UNE fois faire attention à ce que tu écrits ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu écrits ?


bryante démomstracion


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De là à penser que lorsqu'on parle de passe-droit, la réponse nous est donnée par Francis Blanche, il y a un pas que je me refuse à franchir !



Soit.


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bryante démomstracion



Salaud de Suisse !


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

comme il se la pète ...      


*Ça va être surtout une splendide réunion de Nioub's    

Avec juste une Violette... 

Et sans doute une Verte...  

Mais même pas l'ombre d'un Rouge...  


*


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... *Ça va être surtout une splendide réunion de Nioub's ... *



A quelle fin ?


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> A quelle fin ?



Un test à grande échelle de l'iPod photo pour les labos de MacG...


----------



## rezba (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va être surtout une splendide réunion de Nioub's
> *



Ben normal, non ? Roberto, c'est le héros des nioubes ! Il fait même des bédés pour les switcheurs ! :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

JEP a dit:
			
		

> A quelle fin ?



Faut voir...   





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un test à grande échelle de l'iPod photo pour les labos de MacG...



Là on va sérieusement penser au déroulement de l'épreuve...    


Loudjena, Lorna, Lumai, MAdonna,... pis toutes les filles à vos marques...


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

_Il n'est plus possible de faire de l'humour innocemment ?_


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben normal, non ? Roberto, c'est le héros des nioubes ! Il fait même des bédés pour les switcheurs ! :love:



 c'est vrai t'en a pas besoin Toi *La  Guguse Violette...*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y a t-il des petits picots tout autour ? Roberta... Tssss Tssss... Peux tu UNE fois faire attention à ce que tu écrits ?




que es ce  que j'ai encore dit qu'il fallait pas ?    :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


si on me dit picots je reponds : "tod's"


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

Un vrai arc en ciel en fait... 


Même s'il n'y pas de bleu marine


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même s'il n'y pas de bleu marine



D'un autre côté, si j'ai bien suivi, il y aura un violet qui est souvent gris : ca compense !


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, si j'ai bien suivi, il y aura *un violet qui est souvent gris* : ca compense !



c'est pas un pléonasme ça ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...


Bon alors moi je fais des jeux de mots innocents en référence à un film que j'adore et on me comprend mal, tant pis. La prochaine fois que je voudrai déplorer l'absence à cette fête de JeP ou de Lorna ou d'autres sudistes je le ferai explicitement.


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même s'il n'y pas de bleu marine


Lapin compris


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Lapin compris



Juste une allusion à un post d'un admirateur de Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Juste une allusion à un post d'un admirateur de Bret Easton Ellis




J'hésitais à lui envoyer un MP pour être sûr que la référence était bien celle-là


----------



## bateman (20 Avril 2005)

_mode hors-sujet vauclusien_

Patrick et Sean Bateman bien-sûr, héros (?) des Lois de l'Attraction et d'American Psycho de Bret Easton Ellis.

_fin du mode hors-sujet vauclusien_

merci.


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Connais pas   :rateau:

... et finalement c'est quoi le rapport avec la couleur ?


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

Adjani. Pourtant évident non ?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

des histoires louches et trash... Glamorama est pire... en plus c'est du name-dropping de marques à un niveau jamais égalé. Trash mais limite imbuvable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> des histoires louches et trash... Glamorama est pire... en plus c'est du name-dropping de marques à un niveau jamais égalé. Trash mais limite imbuvable.



Tu nous la r'fait en français


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

Et sans *S* de préférence...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

On s'éclate ici...

Enfin j'dis ça mais j'm'emmerde à bloc en fait.

Quand j'dis J'm'emmerde, c'est pas tout à fait vrai, MOI je ne m'emmerde pas, ce sont les autres qui m'emmerdent...

Qu'on ferme ce sujet.

Un peu de tenue...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va être surtout une splendide réunion de Nioub's
> 
> *




* Certes certes, mais, l'essentiel sera de savoir lever le coude non ? *


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de tenue...



Si tu crois que c'est facile avec le pantalon sur les chevilles...    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> * Certes certes, mais, l'essentiel sera de savoir lever le coude non ? *



Justement.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que c'est facile avec le pantalon sur les chevilles...    :mouais:



C'est un peu vrai.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Justement.



*Ben perso, c'est que je trouve que ça va nous rendre l'Avignonnade bien sympathique, nan ?*   

_D't'façon tu viens pô d'après c'que j'ai cru comprendre..._


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'éclate ici...
> 
> Enfin j'dis ça mais j'm'emmerde à bloc en fait.
> 
> ...



Mais tu sais quoi SonnyLove ©    "je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler©" de tes états d'âmes


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais quoi SonnyLove ©    "je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler©" de tes états d'âmes



Oui et quoi d'autre ???

       

Rien.

Rien de rien.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

Et puis mes constatations ne vont pas jusqu'à ce que tu appelles "états d'âme" qui comme chacun sait ne sont accessibles qu'aux femelles...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'éclate ici...
> 
> Enfin j'dis ça mais j'm'emmerde à bloc en fait.
> 
> ...


toujours pas vert ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'dis J'm'emmerde, c'est pas tout à fait vrai, MOI je ne m'emmerde pas, ce sont les autres qui m'emmerdent...


clair, précis et insignifiant.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

Tu te discrédites là, on voit bien qu'il y a un petit malaise là dessous...
 

Sans rire, laisse tomber, t'es pas de taille.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

les malaises qu'tu vois partout ils te servent nan ? ben continue à poster choupi :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis mes constatations ne vont pas jusqu'à ce que tu appelles "états d'âme" qui comme chacun sait ne sont accessibles qu'aux *femelles*...



*Femelle:* Espèce qui allie aux meilleures qualité de l'animal, les défauts de l'être humain...


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

Et puis c'est bien les états d'âme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Patrick et Sean Bateman bien-sûr, héros (?) des Lois de l'Attraction et d'American Psycho de Bret Easton Ellis.



rock'n'roll.....:style:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

[Lisant ses MPs]

Bon, si je trouve encore deux ou trois petits trucs à dire, va y avoir encore des réactions demesurées, et on y arrivera à cette fermeture...

Je vais étudier ça...

Du nouveau un peu plus tard.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Heureusement que tu me le dis...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Macélène quand je te lis j'ai l'impression d'être un petit louveteau avec mon foulard roulé
> :love:
> :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Femelle:* Espèce qui allie aux meilleures qualité de l'animal, les défauts de l'être humain...



Donc ça revient au même


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Trop cool -dc-*
> Merci Vieux !
> 
> 
> ...



ouais


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

Et le Doc alors ?  Il compte pour du beurre ?


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Trop cool -dc-*
> Merci Vieux !



    c'est le costume officiel pour la Fête... ? :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

_vBulletin bégaye :hosto:_


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2005)

séance d'aviron gratuite...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce qui me fascine, de manière générale, et cette petite couv' en est un magnifique exemple, de même que les productions de Poildep et celles de Spyro, c'est *l'énergie et le temps* qu'on est capables de dépenser dans ce gigantesque foutoir du Bar, uniquement pour se marrer et faire se marrer !_
> 
> :rose:
> :love:



Une petite publicité ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> séance d'aviron gratuite...



bon, en ce qui me concerne, ça y est, je l'ai....( pas trop tot...)
donc, je vais le lire et a tout a l'heure......


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

c'est pas le tout mais les tshirt ?


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le tout mais les tshirt ?




Note : penser à faire le concours de t-shirts mouillés avant que Mackie ne vomisse dans la piscine.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est le costume officiel pour la Fête... ? :affraid:




*Voilà pour moi l'occasion de m'excuser platement auprès del señor Vendez pour cette faute de goût vis a vis de sa chemise de louveteau mais par manque de temps, je n'lui ai pas collé de fleurs sur la chemise ...*

 
 



_P.S pour Roberto : si si, je viendrai avec ma chemise à fleurs_


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le tout mais les tshirt ?



oui les tee-shirts...   




			
				La Gugusse Violette a dit:
			
		

> Note : penser à faire le concours de t-shirts mouillés avant que Mackie ne vomisse dans la piscine.




Il ne boira que de l'eau...


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà pour moi l'occasion de m'excuser platement auprès del señor Vendez pour cette faute de goût vis a vis de sa chemise de louveteau mais par manque de temps, je n'lui ai pas collé de fleurs sur la chemise ...*



Mais c'était géant de le voir comme ça       j'espère qu'il va venir déguisé le Roberto Vendez


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tout dépend ce que tu entends par "déguisé"..._
> 
> 
> Pour moi je vais être *habillé beau*, tu vois, tendance *"Gran fiesta de las amigas"...*
> ...



De toute façon, comme disait notre ami corse (non, pas Patochman, Muraccioli) : "Si je porte des chemises à fleur, c'est que je suis en avance de deux ou trois longueurs ... Les autres ne portent encore que des boutons"


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui les tee-shirts...


Ouais les tshirts...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

pfffffffff le tshirts   
une robe ample longue et blanche mouillé ferait plus effet


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff le tshirts
> une robe ample longue et blanche mouillé ferait plus effet





  tu crois qu'elles oseront...???   ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'elles oseront...???   ​





tu n'as que a monter l'exemple


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

*                           samedi 14 mai 2005 à 17h00*



*Bon je suis presque prête...       Assez impatiente de vous voir tous... 
    :love: *​ 



_C'est donc officiel...  Je viens  d'avoir l'info de LA Direstrice de la Flaque© Avignon...   _
*Le 14 mai 2005  à 17 heures...* 
*Livre
forum de rencontres * 
*                                     Roberto et Pepita : Amour, tortilla et écran plat *




 Ben voilà...   Là ça devient vrai...  je commence à avoir le trac de vous recevoir...  :rose:  de voir tous ces visages tant de fois imaginés...  :rose: quelques fois vue aux détours du Forum de MacGé...

 Vive la Fête...  :style:  Y'en a qui me manqueront beaucoup :rose:, mais je sais que c'est sans doute pas facile pour tous...   

 J'espère que vous savez tous que *Roberto*    n'est qu'un prétexte pour vous faire venir et faire la Fête tous ensembles.

  :love:

PS:  je sais, ya la charte... mais bon, je prends la responsabilité de ce que je poste. Vous savez   que cet événement démarre les AES Sudistes...   



_En fait ça ressemble à de la pub_ , 
*mais ce n'est de la Pub que pour faire la Fête...    :love:  *​


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

et gna gna gna et gna gna gna...


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et gna gna gna et gna gna gna...



et sreugneugneugneu...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Sans rire, encore mieux ça...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2005)

Le retour du SonnyBoy ?   
Un problème d'iMac ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

C'est le bruit qui me rend irritable...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est les boules de flipper.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Narf...


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2005)

Voilà une bonne nouvelle, le lundi de pentecôte restera férié chez nous...enfin pour moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Fête...  :style:
> J'espère que vous savez tous que *Roberto*    n'est qu'un prétexte pour vous faire venir et faire la Fête tous ensembles.
> :love:
> _En fait ça ressemble à de la pub_ ,
> *mais ce n'est de la Pub que pour faire la Fête...    :love:  *





*Et voilà que la machine à bouler est une fois de plus enrayée...*
 :hein:


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bonne nouvelle, le lundi de pentecôte restera férié chez nous...enfin pour moi



ben c tip top...  :style: ça tombe à pic...!!! 



Bon on en est où des tee-shirts...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

On en est nulle part.

On gere le status quo donc.


----------



## Talchan (25 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bonne nouvelle, le lundi de pentecôte restera férié chez nous...enfin pour moi


moii aussi j'serais au bord de la piscine  pas question de bosser gratos RTT (non mais.....)


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> moii aussi j'serais au bord de la piscine  pas question de bosser gratos RTT (non mais.....)



Une nuit de plus à l'auberge de jeunesse ?


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> moii aussi j'serais au bord de la piscine  pas question de bosser gratos RTT (non mais.....)







			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une nuit de plus à l'auberge de jeunesse ?




    va y'avoir du monde...    welcome...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2005)

Tu postes tes MP directement dans les topics mainant ?    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous savez tous que *Roberto*    n'est qu'un prétexte pour vous faire venir et faire la Fête tous ensembles.





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Macélène ? Tu pourras éventuellement m'héberger moi z'aussi une nuit de plus, le cas échéant ?_



c'est toujours comme ça avec les pretextes, on croit que c'est une bonne idée, et on arrive plus à s'en depetrer.
   

 :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (Quelques secondes de vide mental autour d'une image probablement assez fidèle à la réalité : ma mère en train de pousser des cris de joie au rayon bédé de la Flaque© de Valence, avec mon père en arrière-plan qui approuve en silence...)


Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin !   :hein:


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours comme ça avec les pretextes, on croit que c'est une bonne idée, et on arrive plus à s'en depetrer.
> 
> 
> :hosto: :rateau:


 
Rhâââââ  Pitain à qui le dis tu...


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Macélène ? Tu pourras éventuellement m'héberger moi z'aussi une nuit de plus, le cas échéant ?_


 
Tu n'as pas vu toutes les demandes d'hébergement...  

Tu feras comme les autres ...  hop à l'Auberge avec Les Suisses...  

moi je loge les Fiiiillleesss...  :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Donc Voilà, il serait question que je remonte un peu au nord pour bosser le lundi de la Pentecôte, çui où tout le monde va glander volontairement...




Ha ouiii ? 

Je comptais justement faire un crochet par Valence juste ce jour là !


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'on a dit sur les MPs ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je propose... une sorte de _kibboutz itinérant_, un Bar nomade, voyez, avec étapes dans les Fnac© du Sud...
> :rose:


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2005)

Euuuh...
Non, normalement ce sera une focus qui devrait me récupérer à Valence.
_Voire une opel vectra selon l'heure de mon arrivée...


_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh...
> Non, normalement ce sera une focus qui devrait me récupérer à Valence.
> _Voire une opel vectra selon l'heure de mon arrivée...
> 
> ...





ne rate pas la limousine a 12h30  alors !!!!       :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2005)

Bon bah voilà: je bosse le 14... 
Si la nuit a ete calme j'envisagerais peut etre une virée jusqu'en Avignon le 15 si y a encore des gens...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je propose... une sorte de _kibboutz itinérant_,



Manquait plus que ça...
  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus que ça...
> :mouais:



*Avec un peu de chance, le kibboutz poussera même jusqu'à Nice*


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2005)

ça risque d'être sa dernière étape...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça risque d'être sa dernière étape...



T'es toute mignonne en Attila !! :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On se fait un Love Boat :love:




 The looove boat
Soon will be making an other ooooone
The looove boat
Promises something for everyooone

Welcome aboard
It's Looove
Looove
Looove


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es toute mignonne en Attila !! :love: :love:



j'aime quand tu m'appelles Attila, cochonne... 
 :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu servirais les cocktails, Téo surveillerait l'horizon à la jumelle de temps à autre avec l'air inspiré_.... _




:hosto: un peu de bromure...???    ça va ...?   tu te sens bien...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin ! Un dessin !   :hein:



Ah ... Ben oui, alors ! :love:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu servirais les cocktails, Téo surveillerait l'horizon à la jumelle de temps à autre avec l'air inspiré _(y faut se méfier des icebergs entre Nice et la Tunis)_ et moi je plaisanterais avec les riches et glousssantes passagères, qui craqueraient sur ma gapette d'amiral, et...
> Ah !
> 
> *Y nous faut un Noir !*
> ...



Teo a perdu son accent (le suisse et le cévenol )

A défaut de cocktail, je prendrai bien un' petit' mousse pour commencer   (mais quelle perche vous m'avez lancé là, la marine est un sujet inépuisable... )

Malheureusement, celui-ci n'est plus disponible...

L'idée du _Love boat_ est une excellente idée... et je verrai bien un dessin, allez, Roberto...

... et même iTunes s'y met, ça me balance un instrumental de la mort, Barry White et ... le _Love's theme_... j'y suis déjà... je m'arrêterai bien à Porquerolles aussi !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

Oui mais les tshirts ?


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais les tshirts ?



ben oui les Tee shirts...


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais les tshirts ?




faut proposer les rayures blanc-bleu, moi je vous dis


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

la machine à frustrer a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à nato kino



Aaaaargh !


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Trop bon... Nato !   faudra juste attendre la prochaine tournée, là... c'est magique !  on s'y croirait !


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

MAis il faut que l'on trouve un DJ...   

JE suis certaine que NAto va nous trouver ça...


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

Suffit de demander, MADOlene


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

yeah... j'en connais qui vont souffrir !  enfin, je regrette quand même de pas pouvoir y être


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:     *Vache !!!! un coup à pas mettre les pieds à Avignon !     :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: *


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander, MADOlene



sauf que ce n'est pas ça dont je parle et qu'en plus tu oublies un *C  dans mon nom  *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

*BON, je m'absente qq heures et voilà t'y pas que quoi, je vois les amusages graphix de Nato Kino alors que juste avant de partir j'avais fait ça :* 
(comment que je me suis pas fait griller net... :rateau: )


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf que ce n'est pas ça dont je parle et qu'en plus tu oublies un *C  dans mon nom  *



Sans blague ?   
Ah les histoires de ©...


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


En blanc comme ça, je trouve que ça fait un peu Michael Jackson  :affraid:  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander, MADOlene



Ah ben.... sm vient finalement... bonne nouvelle...  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (27 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faut proposer les rayures blanc-bleu, moi je vous dis



Ho oui ! Ho oui ! 
Avec les berêts qui vont avec !  


_Et le pompon rouge_ :love:


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En blanc comme ça, je trouve que ça fait un peu Michael Jackson  :affraid:  :affraid:  :rateau:



C'est le flash ça (tu sais, la petite lumière verte éblouissante...  ) et avec le maquillage, ça ne pardonne pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

J'ai entendu parler sur un autre thread de 150 pages de vide sidéral...

Que dire ici ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu parler sur un autre thread de 150 pages de vide sidéral...
> 
> Que dire ici ?



c'est *intersidéral* que tu cherches.....


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

J'ai du corriger inconsciement...


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est *intersidéral* que tu cherches.....



Ah ouais... 12 lettres quand même !! On frise l'excès là !! :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais... 12 lettres quand même !! On frise l'excès là !! :affraid:



mais non, accroche toi:

*anticonstitutionnellement* 

alors....?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais... 12 lettres quand même !! On frise l'excès là !! :affraid:



Dois je te rappeler que je ne frise pas ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, accroche toi:
> 
> *anticonstitutionnellement*
> 
> alors....?



5 *n* ça ne compte pas, c'est de la triche !!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

prout prout tagada, tsoin tsoin, et gna gna gna

Welcome to Gnagnaland.


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dois je te rappeler que je ne frise pas ?



Il faudrait déjà que ça veuille bien pousser.


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> prout prout tagada, tsoin tsoin



Et tout ça sur le pont d'Avignon s'il vous plait.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2005)

sonny : avec 2 "haine"...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

T'y vas fort quand même !

Moi qui suis si gentil !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis si gentil !!!



...avec les bourreaux...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Serait ce le seul sujet qui restera ???

Le monde à l'envers qu'on vous dit.


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Serait ce le seul sujet qui restera ???


Propose des idées de ticheurtes au lieu de nous étaler encore tes états d'âme, juste parce que tu ne peux pas venir


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Un teeshirt avec marqué Jésus ?

Non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2005)

.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un teeshirt avec marqué Jésus ?
> 
> Non ?



Déjà fait (Jean Yanne, début des années 70) :hein:


----------



## Spyro (28 Avril 2005)

Jesus ça ferait un peu trop caravane qui passe...
C'est pas le Tour de France  


Bon


----------



## macelene (28 Avril 2005)

bon  et ces tee shirts ...   

qui qui nous fait un beau dessin ??


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2005)

et des caleçons roberto ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et des caleçons roberto ?




quelle taille?  
quel model ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un teeshirt avec marqué Jésus ?




Méyawoualpa?




Ha merde je me suis gouré de thread!


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et des caleçons roberto ?



Pis quoi encore...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je ferai des tatouages au Bic© quatre couleurs pour celles qui veulent !*
> :love:
> 
> _(Mais uniquement après que mes parents soient *partis* :sick:_


_


on a compris : tu ne veux pas de ton pere dans le pattes !!!!    


pfffffffff , encore jaloux de son pere celui là a son age  _


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

*Un Modèle Unique... MAde By LOrna...  :love:*
*J'ai choisi pour vous...    
Alors ceux qui ont envie d'un souvenir Tee-shirt...*_( 5 ¤ )_*
Ben on fait une liste dans l'autre Fil   et j'envoie vite la fabrication...    
Mais bon faut faire viteeeeeeeuuuuuuu.... 
*
​


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Y a une tache en bas à gauche   

Et puis moi d'abord j'ai pas de chemise à fleurs  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeeu... C'est pas *mon père* qui me cause du souci, là !
> 
> :love:




a oki :rose:

c'est donc la maman cherie !!!  


je comprends tu sias   
tiens toi droit, lave toi les mains, mange enfin, range ta chambre, ta chemise pas dehors du pantalon quand meme ...... !!!!    

c'est dur une vie de mere !!!!


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a une tache en bas à gauche
> 
> Et puis moi d'abord j'ai pas de chemise à fleurs  :rateau:



d'abord c pas le dessin final    

Pis la chemise à fleurs on s'en fout ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> *Mais bon.*
> :mouais:
> 
> ...




elle ammenera aussi les album de famille?


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être. Mais de toutes façons elle le décrira en détail à l'oral !



Ben tu crois que...     tu fais bien de la faire venir ????    :affraid:


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être. Mais de toutes façons elle le décrira en détail à l'oral !



Il est pas prévu qu'on se débrouille pour de la vidéoconf' avec les absents ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas prévu qu'on se débrouille pour de la vidéoconf' avec les absents ???




a viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Un Modèle Unique... MAde By LOrna...  :love:*
> *J'ai choisi pour vous...
> Alors ceux qui ont envie d'un souvenir Tee-shirt...*_( 5 ¤ )_*
> Ben on fait une liste dans l'autre Fil   et j'envoie vite la fabrication...
> ...


Superbe. 
J'en veux un, j'en veux un ! .... :love:


----------



## Grug (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> *Mais bon.*
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


 une mére quoi


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

*Le Tee-shirt by Lorna...  :love:


*​ 





*Un Modèle Unique... MAde By LOrna...  :love:*
*J'ai choisi pour vous...    
* Alors ceux qui ont envie d'un souvenir Tee-shirt..._( 5 ¤ )_*
Ben on fait une liste dans l'autre Fil   et j'envoie vite la fabrication...    
Mais bon faut faire viteeeeeeeuuuuuuu.... 


* *Liste ouverte...*

- Macounette
- Mactambour
- Macelene
- Loudjena
- 
- 


Je la met aussi dans l'autre fil...  ​ 
​


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Pénible.


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pénible.



SonnyLove © le plus rapide du Sud-Est...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Dis Hélène ... le LOrna tu aurais pû le faire plus petit petit petit que ça ... :rose: 

ou mieux, l'enlever ! 

Euh tu sais bien  moi je suis timide :rose:


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2005)

manque un motif plus masculin peut-être non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Une teube ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> manque un motif plus masculin peut-être non ?


:mouais:






Euh ...


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une teube ?


_Pénible..._

Non, un geek.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Rhaaaa !!!

V'là l'rabat joie number ouane (ouane comme ane)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une teube ?



je sais ce qu'est une teube maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Quand je peux rendre service...


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> n'imorte quoi ...   c'est moche....



tu sais quoi SonnyTRuc de mes deux roupettes...?


----------



## Nephou (2 Mai 2005)

une teube c'est une sorte de tube mais en plus mou non


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

je sais que l'ambiance ici va se putréfier à vue d'oeil, et cette perspective me remplit d'allégresse.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> une teube c'est une sorte de tube mais en plus mou non



Exactement.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand je peux rendre service...



Teube ou pas je ne tomberais pas le futal pour autant


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Tant pis je vais me faire une raison...


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2005)

ben voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne.. 

un coeur pour les filles et une teube pour les mecs ! des fossés je vous dis


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne..
> 
> un coeur pour les filles et une teube pour les mecs ! des fossés je vous dis



Un cerveau pour les mecs, et un c-- pour les filles...

C'est aussi nase.


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa !!!
> 
> V'là l'rabat joie number ouane (ouane comme ane)



Fait pas ta jalouse va, tout le monde sait que les ânes sont bien équipés.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Rabat joie !!!


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Fait pas ta jalouse va, tout le monde sait que les ânes sont bien équipés.


Tu veux parler des oreilles ?  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rabat joie !!!


Commence déjà par me tomber ce futal, si tu veux vraiment que je te la rabatte... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

A cette heure ci je suis en calbute.


----------



## katelijn (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> *Mais bon.*
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



C'est beau d'avoir une "Maman"
 
 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Profites en!


----------



## semac (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure ci je suis en calbute.


enfin sous tente tu veux dire... :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais que c'est chouette !*
> :love:
> 
> 
> Et j'en profite... _Des fois je me dis qu'ils habitent trop loin, mais le plus souvent je bénis les neuf cent kilomètres de la "zone tampon"..._




*Tiens, c'est drôle, j'ai même pas besoin de changer quoi que ce soit au message de Roberto. *
Le téléphone, c'est déjà bien suffisant...
  
  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu sais quoi SonnyTRuc de mes deux roupettes...?



*Ben, je sais, je saisis un post hors contexte là mais, , tout de même, Hélène, tu nous apprend quelques chose là*  
 




_T'as été au Brésil récemment Hélène ?_


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _T'as été au Brésil récemment Hélène ?_



Non pas encore...   _Mais des fois j'aimerais bien être un mec...   

Quoique je n'envie pour rien au monde votre statut... 
_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Non pas encore...   _Mais des fois j'aimerais bien être un mec...
> Quoique je n'envie pour rien au monde votre statut...
> _



*Mais c'est très bien d'être un homme*

Primo, on peut uriner debout. 
Deuzio, on n'est pas emm**** tous les 28 jours.
Tercio, on met les pieds sous la table pendant que vous faites la cuisine  (ben le mythe du chef de famille...)

:rateau:   


 les filles


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

*Mais c'est très bien d'être un homme*

 Primo, on peut uriner debout.  nous aussi 
 Deuzio, on n'est pas emm**** tous les 28 jours. :mouais: 
Tercio, on met les pieds sous la table pendant que vous faites la cuisine  (ben le mythe du chef de famille...)

  c'est ça Chef de Famille...?  je me marre...    

Allez au taf toi :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Deuzio, on n'est pas emm**** tous les 28 jours.



Euh... là, c'est vite dit...  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Euh... là, c'est vite dit...  :rateau:



EDIT : c'est pas si rigolo d'être un homme et d'avoir à essuyer vos salves de mauvaise humeur menstruelle mesdames    
 









_Elles ont mal au ventre.... et nous, mal à la tête..._


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : c'est pas si rigolo d'être un homme



c'est bien ce que je disais   


Maintenant, on peut passer à autre chose...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, on peut passer à autre chose...



*Attend, ça commence à peine à devenir lourdingue*


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

lepurfilsdelafourberiequiproduitdesfauxeditsdemesposts a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : c'est pas si rigolo d'être un homme et d'avoir à essuyer vos salves de mauvaise humeur menstruelle mesdames




:affraid:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : c'est pas si rigolo d'être un homme et d'avoir à essuyer vos salves de mauvaise humeur menstruelle mesdames
> 
> 
> 
> _Elles ont mal au ventre.... et nous, mal à la tête..._




mais enfin      faudrait te reinsegner mon coco     

depuis pas mal d'année les femmes ne sont plus emmerdé par ces trucs
comment?????

ben , fais une recherche......pas ici , non


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais enfin      faudrait te reinsegner mon coco
> 
> depuis pas mal d'année les femmes de soixante-quinze ans ne sont plus emmerdé par ces trucs
> comment?????


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Non pas encore...   _Mais des fois j'aimerais bien être un mec...
> 
> Quoique je n'envie pour rien au monde votre statut...
> _




C'est quoi ces propos sans déconner ?

Y a pas d'age pour dire des énormités décidément.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais enfin      faudrait te reinsegner mon coco
> 
> depuis pas mal d'année les femmes ne sont plus emmerdé par ces trucs
> comment?????
> ...



Là on tutoie l'bon dieu !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Mais c'est très bien d'être un homme*
> 
> Primo, on peut uriner debout.  nous aussi
> Deuzio, on n'est pas emm**** tous les 28 jours. :mouais:
> ...



Meme pas besoin de commenter, suffit de citer pour que le post se retrouve deux fois au moins dans le sujet...

Tout à ton honneur.

Les grands fonds.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

A y est.....je suis pres pour l'aes.....j'ai bien bossé.....du coup, je fait le pont (de millau..?)
je suis en Week end aujourd'hui jusqu'au 18 mai......


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

ça promet !

Tu vas t'éclater je sens.  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je disais
> 
> 
> Maintenant, on peut passer à autre chose...



Je l'avais pas vu celui là !!!!

Encore plus beau que les autres.

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça promet !
> 
> Tu vas t'éclater je sens.  :mouais:



t'inquiete, j'ai pas mal de truc a faire.....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

Je ne m'inquiète pas.

Du tout.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'inquiète pas.
> 
> Du tout.



mais si, je le vois bien....allons, ne te mets pas dans cet etat.....


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

Pour Finn...     ya pas de volcans à Avignon, sauf si SonnyLove© rapplique


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Aucune chance, je vais pas y aller deux WE de suite....


----------



## mado (7 Mai 2005)

quoi ? 

toi aussi ?

Elene.. :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Explique toi belle enfant...


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aucune chance, je vais pas y aller deux WE de suite....



Mais Goult c pas Avignon que je sache ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

il est toujours sur le qui vive le sonny pas 1mn que le fil est relancé......


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?
> 
> toi aussi ?
> 
> Elene.. :mouais:



T'inquiète pas Madonna    il va juste à Goult


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais Goult c pas Avignon que je sache ?



Heureusement non !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

si il vient je vais a la Fnac le pantalon sur les chevilles , promis....


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aucune chance, je vais pas y aller deux WE de suite....



Alors tu disais quoi là...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Ben je disais juste ce qu'il y a d'écrit.

Rien de plus, rien de moins.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si il vient je vais a la Fnac le pantalon sur les chevilles , promis....



Déjà des promesses, une semaine avant l'apéro !    y a pas à dire, ça promet !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Déjà des promesses, une semaine avant l'apéro !    y a pas à dire, ça promet !



Ce genre de promesses ne riment pas souvent avec fesses...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

je l'ai dit, je le ferai....attention...


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

_*J. moins 6...      *Bonne nuit :love:_​


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai dit, je le ferai....attention...



Va pas te faire mal non plus !!!

Et puis rassure toi, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on me verra à un truc comme ça..


----------



## mado (7 Mai 2005)

Pourtant tu suis ça de près...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va pas te faire mal non plus !!!



toujours a t'inquieter pour moi..... :love:  :love:  :love: 
tu es un ange mon sonny.....


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tu suis ça de près...



C'est ce thread que je suis de pres...

En espérant toujours une fermeture qui tardre à venir...

Mais bon..


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce thread que je suis de pres...
> 
> En espérant toujours une fermeture qui tardre à venir...
> 
> Mais bon..



Ne te fais pas de bile...  il fermera...


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*J* moins 7...     

_PS: sonnytruc© !!!  tu vois... ça va passer vite... _


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *J* moins 7...
> 
> _PS: sonnytruc© !!!  tu vois... ça va passer vite... _




yes :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

C'est pas l'évenement que je redoute, c'est un énième page de rien ici...

C'est tout.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'évenement que je redoute, c'est un énième page de rien ici...
> 
> C'est tout.


Marrant en même temps t'aime pas qu'on ferme les sujets car ils le mériteraient tous


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai, tu as raison...

Je vais y refléchir...

Je reviens !!!

Ah y est !!! J'ai réfléchi !!!

Celui là je veux qu'on le ferme.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

voilà une bonne nouvelle


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2005)

Alors, tu viens Sonny?  :love:
​


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celui là je veux qu'on le ferme.



En voilà une bonne nouvelle...


----------



## Nephou (8 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _P'tain dans une semaine pile, à 11:12 je serai dans le tégévé en train de croquer de la passagère pour me faire la main !_


mais non en fait ça doit faire trop mal* :mouais:

_passage discret et éclair comme une fermeture _ 


* confere le titre bande de nazes


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu viens Sonny?  :love:
> ​



Pas du tout !


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout !



Ouf....


----------



## dool (9 Mai 2005)

Dernière ligne droite, l'impatience fais rugir les moteurs, les semelles de pompes s'usent à trepigner (???) sur l'asphalte....le détentrice de la ligne d'arrivée s'y tient au maximum pour ne pas tomber d'émotion ... 

Bonjour les Avignonnais !


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

merci merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça !
> 
> *On commence une semaine qui va se terminer tous ensemble à se raconter des conneries en constatant qu'on est des vrais gens tout à fait ordinaires mais cependant adorables !!*
> :hein:  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Comment ça, des vrais gens ? T'es pas un personnage dessiné ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, des vrais gens ? T'es pas un personnage dessiné ?



Personnellement, c'est plutôt sur le *"tout à fait ordinaires"* que je tique    :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, c'est plutôt sur le *"tout à fait ordinaires"* que je tique    :mouais:



Je vois pas pourquoi ? Il arrive régulièrement des choses comme ça à quasiment tous les personnages dessinés !


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les Avignonnais !




 Doollaly   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, c'est plutôt sur le "tout à fait ordinaires" que je tique    :mouais:



Moi c'est juste le "adorables" que je retiens :love: ... C'est effectivement l'adjectif qui qualifie celles et ceux que j'ai déjà eu le plaisir de rencontrer... quand aux autres, je n'ai aucun doute...    :love:    



			
				Roberto a dit:
			
		

> ...tous ensemble à se raconter des conneries...


ça j'y compte bien, j'en ai drolement besoin, et puis de toute façon je ne sais faire que ça


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaskeévoquantlefaitderacconterdesconneries a dit:
			
		

> ça j'y compte bien, j'en ai drolement besoin, et puis de toute façon je ne sais faire que ça



*Nous devrions donc rapidement sympathiser*


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, des vrais gens ? T'es pas un personnage dessiné ?


Il te dit qu'il est normal mais quand tu l'auras vu se prendre un piano sur la gueule (tchip tchip tchip....), se faire enfermer dans un coffre-fort au fond de la piscine avec un bâton de dynamite allumé (chbrooooummm) et s'en sortir avec à peine un peu de suie sur les pommettes, tu comprendras qui est le vrai Roberto !
_He's the One_  et il ne fait pas que tordre des cuillères quand il éternue 


_Edit: Mais alors je regrette de pas pouvoir venir...  _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous devrions donc rapidement sympathiser*





			
				lepurefils qui va finir par se faire taper sur les fesses a dit:
			
		

> ...faire la nique à son patron en postant pendant ses heures de travail, on rigole bien et cætera et cætera...



t'es sur ??     :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur ??     :rateau:




*Je suis un employé modèle patron, vous le savez bien...*


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Edit: Mais alors je regrette de pas pouvoir venir...  _



 tu sais que *Grug* a de la place dans son bocal à roulettes...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Edit: Mais alors je regrette de pas pouvoir venir...  _



Et moi donc !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

et moi donc, ...

a non, moi je viens....plus qu'une semaine, ....pffff en plus je bosse pas cette semaine, ça va etre long....


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

je garantis rien mais je viens d'apprendre que j'ai pas cours le 16... je vous dis ça des que je sais si je peux descendre... 

Grug ?


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)*De toutes façons j'ai décidé que tu venais.*
> Voilà.
> _C'est plus simple pour toi si c'est moi qui prend la décision._
> :love:




Les miracles peuvent se produire, faut juste que je réajuste mon ouikende avec le Prince Charmant. On s'est déjà pas vu hier et avant-hier...     :love:
Edit: je pense à un truc il voudra peut-être pas me lacher pour le 16 mai... c'est un jour un peu spécial... enfin je me comprend...


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

Et il aimerait pas Avignon le prince charmant ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et il aimerait pas Avignon le prince charmant ?



*Si si, j'aime beaucoup Avignon...*


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si si, j'aime beaucoup Avignon...*




Je parlais de _mon_ prince charmant...   et je suis pas sûr qu'il ait envie de descendre. Je crois qu'il se ferait chier avec tout ces macusers... mac ou pc il trouve qu'on est que des fous à y passer tant de temps...   je vous tiens au courant
Mais ça me dirait bien de vous voir toutes et tous (enfin presque, on sera pas aussi nombreux que ça).
Mais bon... Avignon, c'est pas loin de nos racines (nous , Rive droite, toujours... )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2005)

Roberto Rabbit a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Tu as oublié le rocher en équilibre et la porte qui m'aplatit comme une crêpe _(Chplang !)_ après je m'enroule , et mes jambes qui fond des cercles _(wip-wip-wip !)_ quand je m'élance, et les balles de flingue qui me font des trous bien ronds pas une goutte de sang on voit au travers !...



ça me rappel un film tiens...    :love:   






(quelq'un aurait "Toshop pour les nuls" ??    )


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappel un film tiens...    :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LE Roberto a l'½il torve...


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

Tu n'y peux rien... tu as été dessiné comme ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça tu viens pas ???
> 
> 
> Allez viens, je te présenterai mon pôpa, qui est vieux comme toi  et qui comme toi est *un biker heureux* _(avec moustiques collés sur les dents ! )_, vous causerez bécanes, il a une Béhème© 850 toute belle :love:, et s'il ne la prendra pas pour venir, _c'est simplement qu'il veut pas lâcher ma mère toute seule en 4x4 dans Avignon un samedi !_
> :affraid:



Ben, j'aimerais bien, mais si je bosse pas le 14, voire le 15, il y a une vingtaine de personnes qui vont se retrouver au chômage technique le 16, et moi, je pourrais m'assoir sur mon plus gros client, ce qui, dans le contexte actuel ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de prendre conscience de ce que me permettrait enfin de faire un week-end de 3 jours (congé le lundi 16) tombant pendant une AES bien loin dans le sud: vous voir tous une fois de plus, bande de nases , et enfin connaitre ceux que je ne connais que des forums ou du toubarvert!
> 
> Je serai donc de la partie et je quitterai ma Belgique vers 4h samedi matin pour être à la Flaque à temps. Macelene, peux-tu me donner un conseil pour débarquer en voiture en plein Avignon et, éventuellement, me recommander un hôtel potable (mais pas trop luxueux non plus)?
> 
> :love:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Tu emmènes... Un autre liégeois, pour partager les frais de route ?
> 
> :love:
> ...



évidemment: un café   

 



_(extrait de Rendez-Vous pour ne pas polluer le fil d'ELène ©_)


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> évidemment: un café
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   merci Lemmy   mais bon   


Et la spécialité des Belges en dehors du café Liègois et des frites...      c'est pas les chocolats...?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

En parlant de spécialité, tu serais pas de Cambrai toi par hasard ?


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'aimerais bien, mais si je bosse pas le 14, voire le 15, il y a une vingtaine de personnes qui vont se retrouver au chômage technique le 16, et moi, je pourrais m'assoir sur mon plus gros client, ce qui, dans le contexte actuel ...


 pourquoi ? il bande ?


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de spécialité, tu serais pas de Cambrai toi par hasard ?




T'es fou toi...   ça caille là-bas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2005)

J'attendrai que la piscine soit à la bonne température.


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

p'tain


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> j'attendrai que la piscine soit à la bonne température.











*La température est divine comme tu peux voir    *​


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Edit Amokien : Humour limite


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

Même le bain de 18h il était cool 
Et pourtant on avait pas de combine de plongée il me semble


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même le bain de 18h il était cool
> Et pourtant on avait pas de combine de plongée il me semble



Ce serait un crime ! Rien de tel que l'eau ruisselant sur vos epidermes magnifiques pour finir en beauté un jour de soleil ! Je reserve la goutte qui coule entre les omoplates....


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait un crime ! Rien de tel que l'eau ruisselant sur vos epidermes magnifiques pour finir en beauté un jour de soleil !




Je postule ! preum's ! :love:


*C'est pas moi qui l'ai fait ce post, c'est l'Amok qui est de service ce soir      *


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même le bain de 18h il était cool
> Et pourtant on avait pas de combine de plongée il me semble



Non même pas de seconde peau...   juste la première


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait un crime ! Rien de tel que l'eau ruisselant sur vos epidermes magnifiques pour finir en beauté un jour de soleil ! Je reserve la goutte qui coule entre les omoplates....



c'est très délicat de ta part de préciser après coup que tu admirais le dos...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est très délicat de ta part de préciser après coup que tu admirais le dos...  :rateau:



J'avoue ; je ne suis pas très missionnaire.


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

Comme l'impression que la piscine se réchauffe


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ; je ne suis pas très missionnaire.



la charte, stp, pas de détails


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

D'ailleurs je tiens publiquement à remercier celles qui se font tatouer en bas des reins : lorsque l'art et l'amour ne font qu'un, le sublime n'est pas loin et la lecture empêche l'assoupissement !


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

y'avait assez de lumière pour lire à la cave ? 


edit : Pas de malentendus, j'aurais du citer lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je tiens publiquement à remercier celles qui se font tatouer en bas des reins : lorsque l'art et l'amour ne font qu'un, le sublime n'est pas loin et la lecture empêche l'assoupissement !



c'est la saison qui va te faire péter une durite    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'impression que la piscine se réchauffe




À ce train là elle sera parfaite pour le 15 mai...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> y'avait assez de lumière pour lire à la cave ?



c'est un garçon très pudique  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est la saison qui va te faire péter une durite    :rateau:




J'ai subi une ablation des durites : je suis en roue libre permanente. C'est moins fatiguant et il y a toujours un nioub pour pousser dans les côtes.


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *La température est divine comme tu peux voir    *​





Mais qu'est ce que je fous dans l'Est?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai subi une ablation des durites : je suis en roue libre permanente. C'est moins fatiguant et il y a toujours un nioub pour pousser dans les côtes.



tant qu'il s'en tient aux côtes


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...il y a toujours un nioub pour pousser dans les côtes.



Ça peut faire mal parfois, gaffe


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il s'en tient aux côtes



Oui, mais avoir un coude qui te tambourine l'intercostal n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus agréable lorsque tu es en pleine conversation. Le nioub, par principe, colle l'Amok pour avoir la cote. Il ignore le circonflexe que trace mon sourcil gauche dès qu'il apparait et écoute aux portes. Il écoute tellement qu'il lui arrive d'avoir un orgelet à l'oeil. C'est pour ca que je l'ai à l'oeil : le nioub est aussi agréable qu'un orgelet. CQFD.


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai subi une ablation *de la durite*



:affraid:   enfer et damnation


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais avoir un coude qui te tambourine l'intercostal n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus agréable lorsque tu es en pleine conversation. Le nioub, par principe, colle l'Amok pour avoir la cote. Il ignore le circonflexe que trace mon sourcil gauche dès qu'il apparait et écoute aux portes. Il écoute tellement qu'il lui arrive d'avoir un orgelet à l'oeil. C'est pour ca que je l'ai à l'oeil : le nioub est aussi agréable qu'un orgelet. CQFD.



je ne voudrais pas avoir l'esprit mal tourné, mais ne comptes pas sur moi pour te tenir chaud


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne voudrais pas avoir l'esprit mal tourné, mais ne comptes pas sur moi pour te tenir chaud



Pour avoir chaud, j'ai mon duvet. A deux je préfère la chair de poule, bien collée a la mienne


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A deux je préfère la chair de poule, bien collée a la mienne




LA chair de Poule...  celle qui est toute grumeuleuse...?    :hein:   la Poule tout court...?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LA chair de Poule...  celle qui est toute grumeuleuse...?    :hein:   la Poule tout court...?  :rateau:



amis poêtes, bonsoir


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> la Poule tout court...?  :rateau:



N'étant pas né a la campagne, je ne connais pas l'animal de basse cour qui partage élégamment son nom avec celui des basses fosses des périphériques.

D'après ce qu'il m'en a été dit, les deux ont des moeurs très similaires. Elle caquètent et passent leur temps à courir après le coq. Mais l'une mange des graines alors que l'autre préfère le resto. 

Pour résumer, pour le prix de 357 d'elevage campagnard, tu as une soirée avec une des villes.


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'étant pas né a la campagne, je ne connais pas l'animal de basse court qui partage élégamment son nom avec celui des basses fosses des périphériques.
> 
> D'après ce qu'il m'en a été dit, les deux ont des moeurs très similaires. Elle caquètent et passent leur temps à courir après le coq. Mais l'une mange des graines alors que l'autre préfère le resto.
> 
> Pour résumer, pour le prix de 357 d'elevage campagnard, tu as une soirée avec une des villes.



  ouf... j'ai un un gros coq dans ma basse-cour...


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ouf... j'ai un un gros coq dans ma basse-cour...



Et moi je ne suis qu'une souris


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

... faut que je vous dise...    (pas taper...   )




  je vais po venir...  :rose:  chui désolé... pépéètes, fatigue et tout et tout... malgré la gentillesse de Grug à m'accepter dans son bocal à roulettes... mais bon, vous serez assez nombreux, non ?   
Je penserai à vous     :love:    

Voilà, c'est définitif, mais je vous aime :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... faut que je vous dise...    (pas taper...   )
> 
> je vais po venir...  :rose: chui désolé... pépéètes, fatigue et tout et tout... malgré la gentillesse de Grug à m'accepter dans son bocal à roulettes... mais bon, vous serez assez nombreux, non ?
> Je penserai à vous     :love:
> ...






 non je ne tape pas     Persuadée que tout le Monde aura des pensées pour toutes celles et ceux qui n'auront pu se joindre à nous...    :love:


_Il y a dans la bande de pro-Mac   une proposition de faire un direct-live by iSight...    il y travaille...     _


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

Oui, défilé en live par iSight, au bord de la piscine... défilé féminin et masculin en petite tenue (la plus petite possible ! )


----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, défilé en live par iSight, au bord de la piscine... défilé féminin et masculin en petite tenue (la plus petite possible ! )


Vu la météo qui s'annonce... je passe :affraid:


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, défilé en live par iSight, au bord de la piscine... défilé féminin et masculin en petite tenue (la plus petite possible ! )



Ben là nous aurons du mal je crois...    c'est à dire que c'est un peu sauvage...    

MAis il y aura le Paparazzi de service le bien nommé MAckie...       Alors


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vu la météo qui s'annonce... je passe :affraid:


 

L'eau paraît moins froide quand il pleut  

Mais il ne pleuvra pas, elene a promis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> L'eau paraît moins froide quand il pleut
> Mais il ne pleuvra pas, elene a promis




Vu que le Vaucluse est déjà soumis à des mesures de restrictions d'eau pour cause de sécheresse ce serait tout de même un comble qu'il pleuve samedi...


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

ou alors c'est que sonny a une liaison directe avec le maître des cieux !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le Vaucluse est déjà soumis à des mesures de restrictions d'eau pour cause de sécheresse ce serait tout de même un comble qu'il pleuve samedi...




et puis , meme si quelques gouttes devraient tomber
cela facilitera le concour tishort mouillé , 
tout le monde partecipera qu'il le veuille ou non


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis , meme si quelques gouttes devraient tomber
> cela facilitera le concour tishort mouillé ,
> tout le monde partecipera qu'il le veuille ou non





     j'espère qu'ils ne se couvriront pas comme des oignons


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis , meme si quelques gouttes devraient tomber
> cela facilitera le concour tishort mouillé ,



*Voilà qui est bien parlé !*


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

:rose: ben je ne m'attendais pas à ce que cette simple rencontre prenne de si grandes proportions... 

Je remercie toutes les personnes qui se déplacent pour cette escapade :love:  et espère être à la hauteur  

Je sais que je serai bien épaulée...  par vous tous...  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ou alors c'est que sonny a une liaison directe avec le maître des cieux !



Tu veux dire que Sonny est branché sur le Doc?  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Oui, en alternatif...

dedans...dehors...dedans... dehors...

Je sais, je sais...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Parle pour toi Jacques Faizant !!!


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi Jacques Faizant !!!



Ben on finit par le savoir que tu ne viens pas


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

C'est pas exactement ce que je voulais dire...

Mais tant mieux va !!


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tant mieux va !!



Oui, tant mieux    tu risquerais de t'ennuyer comme un rat mort


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tant mieux    tu risquerais de t'ennuyer comme un rat mort



Décidément tu comprends tout de travers...


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tu comprends tout de travers...



Je ne suis pas très intelligente tu sais ... Faut m'expliquer longtemps... longtemps...


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Ahhhhhh je vois qu'on parle de sexe, enfin !


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh je vois qu'on parle de sexe, enfin !



toujours...


----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> il ne pleuvra pas, elene a promis


Je l'espère moi aussi 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le Vaucluse est déjà soumis à des mesures de restrictions d'eau pour cause de sécheresse ce serait tout de même un comble qu'il pleuve samedi...


Ben à en croire Météofrance on aurait droit le week-end prochain au grand retour de la pluie. :affraid: Que celui qui s'est mis à chanter en cachette se dénonce.


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Que celui qui s'est mis à chanter en cachette se dénonce.


 


J'ai bien une idée..  


Lorna ?


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Oooooooptiiique deux miiiiiiiiiiiiille


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh je vois qu'on parle de sexe, enfin !



C'est bien "J'en ai rêvé Sony l'a fait !" que l'on dit


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon sang que je suis bête !_
> (J' me comprends !!)


 

Nous aussi tu sais (on comprend)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh je vois qu'on parle de sexe, enfin !



Oui, de toute evidence les préliminaires touchent (  ) à leur fin...


----------



## Spyro (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui : il serait temps, car comme dit le grand philosophe latin *Augustus Lapsus Linguæ Le Jeune : "Precoïtum animal te salutant" !*


Eh ben ça va être gai cette flaque party  :rateau:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Ah Pine Le Jeune, toute mon adolescence ! purée comme je regrette de pas venir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben ça va être gai cette flaque party  :rateau:



heureusement que tu as soigné ton ortographe  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

Macounette qui a tout compris a dit:
			
		

> Vu la météo qui s'annonce... je passe :affraid:



C'est bien ce que je disais :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (10 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que tu as soigné ton ortographe  :rateau:


J'ai longtemps hésité sur l'utilisation du y...

Mais je me suis dit que "flaque partie" ça faisait plus frenchie mais trop "sans laisser d'adresse".

_Quoi ? Tu parlais pas de ce mot là ?   _


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> ! purée comme je regrette de pas venir


 

 si en lieu et place de passer tant de temps au Bar...   on aurait peut-être eu le plaisir de te voir...


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben à en croire Météofrance on aurait droit le week-end prochain au grand retour de la pluie. :affraid: Que celui qui s'est mis à chanter en cachette se dénonce.


 
Il y a des fois où ils se permettent de dire n'importe quoi...     

Je reste toujours optimiste...    Pis une goutte d'eau... avec un grand ploufffff  c'est encore mieux...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai carressé la boule pour toi, pas avec la même "intensité", mais le coeur y est


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

*La Before de Vendredi soir* prend une tournure extra...   

 Au bout du compte on se retrouve à 18 personnes...    dans un ti resto sympa...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Cesse de me draguer !*...


   :mouais:  :hein: 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! Il est beau gosse, Cor, en tout cas !...


    :rateau:   

Si je comprend bien, t'aimes pas les cucurbitacées...    :love:


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

le concom quand tu le frotte un peu il te sort tout cet amidon blanc et ca colle et ca colle


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> le concom quand tu le frotte un peu il te sort tout cet amidon blanc et ca colle et ca colle


 :affraid:  mache pas, c'est pas un concombre :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des fois où ils se permettent de dire n'importe quoi...
> 
> Je reste toujours optimiste...    Pis une goutte d'eau... avec un grand ploufffff  c'est encore mieux...


A vrai dire la météo ça m'est plus ou moins égal, car l'ambiance et la chaleur humaine, je sais qu'elles y seront :love:  
Mais comptez pas sur moi pour le défilé-piscine... chuis frileuse comme pas possible !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> le concom quand tu le frotte un peu il te sort tout cet amidon blanc et ca colle et ca colle



pour sur, le concombre faut le faire dégorger... sinon t'en mange toute la journée...    :rateau:    :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire la météo ça m'est plus ou moins égal, car l'ambiance et la chaleur humaine, je sais qu'elles y seront :love:
> Mais comptez pas sur moi pour le défilé-piscine... chuis frileuse comme pas possible !




Remarque, pas la peine de prévoir le ventilateur pour se rafraîchir c'est déjà ça


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, pas la peine de prévoir le ventilateur pour se rafraîchir c'est déjà ça




C'est bien vrai *un grand ploufffffff !!!!!*   dans la piscine est très rafraîchissant...    surtout après un grand coup de chaud...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai *un grand ploufffffff !!!!!*   dans la piscine est très rafraîchissant...    surtout après un grand coup de chaud...




bien vrai.....sur le plateau de tournage il fait tres chaud......  

ben oui sa chauffe les cameras , les flash , les spots.....  


et si le paparazzi de service  il posera sa super-capt-image-"fleur"
il vous proposera meme de la boisson tres fraiche


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si le paparazzi de service  il posera sa super-capt-image-"fleur"
> il vous proposera meme de la boisson tres fraiche




plaît-il ? :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plaît-il ? :love:


 heu... une biere plutot


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

ça sera du cote du rhone


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2005)

Excellent choix monsieur Mackie !!!

je suis épaté.


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Excellent choix monsieur Mackie !!!
> 
> je suis épaté.



Le mot du Connaisseur...


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2005)

épaté de campagne ? avec le Côtes...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Quelles chemises emporter pour quelles occasions ?
> .........._- ... Heu quoi d'autre ??_




emporte ta cb et le chequier , en cas d' oublis, tu vas acheter ce que tu as oublié !!     


ps : tu dors en ce moment la nuit  ?    :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _- Comment éviter les commentaires de ma mère à ce sujet ?_




T'as un truc pour éviter les commentaires d'une mère ??? 

Parce que là je suis preneuse !


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _- ... Heu quoi d'autre ??_




Lunettes noires et crème solaire ! 

_

Quoi ? Ils prévoient de la pluie ???
Nan mais qu'est-ce qu'ils y connaissent à Météo France ???
  _


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as un truc pour éviter les commentaires d'une mère ???
> 
> Parce que là je suis preneuse !





oui : tu lui coupe la parole et tu lui demande quelques chose qu'elle ne te donnera jamais :

sa voiture , son foulard......ou sa signature sur un credit a plusieur zero !!!


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Est-ce que j'ai donné mon heure d'arrivée à ma maman ou bien y a t-il une chance que je puisse arriver discrètement sans que toute la gare sache qui je suis et ce que je viens faire là ?? :rose:



:mouais: C'est donc ta Mère qui vient te chercher à la gare...?    

Faut prévenir...quand même


----------



## Spyro (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Et le maillot ?


Oui, fais toi le maillot


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Il y a dans la bande de pro-Mac   une proposition de faire un direct-live by iSight...    il y travaille...     _




Bon, y'a sonny qui me demande si ça avance coté direct-live... 
Il veut rien rater


----------



## bateman (11 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a sonny qui me demande si ça avance coté direct-live...
> Il veut rien rater



les contacts se font. ça teste quoi. ça marche même diront certains témoins.

..


Sonny, donne moi ton adresse IP tout de suite et ne discute pas!


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Mes chaussures Rautureau©, où qu'elles sont ?
> 
> _- ... Heu quoi d'autre ??_




- je savais pas que JB Rautureau faisait des palmes !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a sonny qui me demande si ça avance coté direct-live...
> Il veut rien rater



Dites donc vous !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> les contacts se font. ça teste quoi. ça marche même diront certains témoins.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



je la connais même pas !!


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2005)

Rhooo l'autre !
Depuis qu'il est marié, il renie tout 


Bon certes, on s'est souvent croisés de dos mais quand même...  l'est pas beau mon dos 


edit : oui bon j'ai lu un peu vite, mais je déchiffre des hiéroglyphes en même temps je te signale !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Je parlais de mon IP, petite effrontée...

Et tu sais qu'à moi il vaut mieux pas me tourner le dos...


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a sonny qui me demande si ça avance coté direct-live...
> Il veut rien rater




Ben, on y travaille...        va yavoir du matos, on me dit...  

Donc Sonnytruclove©...  pourra assister en direct live...à...  il verra bien


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> les contacts se font. ça teste quoi. ça marche même diront certains témoins.




Keep in touch... c'est ça qu'il faut dire...?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben, on y travaille...        va yavoir du matos, on me dit...
> 
> Donc Sonnytruclove©...  pourra assister en direct live...à...  il verra bien



Arrête de déconner !!!!


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de déconner !!!!



Ah !!!!  non , je ne déconne jamais


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça va se finir sur un quai avec un sandwich à chercher un plan d'Avignon !



D'autant qu'à Avignon, l'office du tourisme n'y met pas du sien, tu te pointes là bas avec un plan de Nantes, y a pas *UNE* rue qui correspond. Ils pourraient faire un effort, quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à 13h15, et après... *Je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il se passe.*
> :rateau:
> _Y a une attachée un peu trop détachée à qui je m'en vais courtoisement secouer les puces : y a du mou dans le planning !!_




voilà   

pour se debarasser de tous les casse pieds  
tu prends le tgv qui part avant celui prevu.....

arrivé a destination tu prends un taxi, direction fnac....:love:


une fois devant tu n'y rentre pas , tu iras acheter ce que tu as oublié 
(bien evidemment en tgv tu auras fait la liste de choses oublié)......

quand l'heure arrive tu te pointe a la fnac
tu engueles tes parents et l'attaché (d'etre trop detaché)
de t'avoir  fait attendre a la gare pendant plus d'un heure inutilment


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà
> 
> pour se debarasser de tous les casse pieds
> tu prends le tgv qui part avant celui prevu.....
> ...



Diaboliquement retors ... L'influence de SB ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Je vous dit, il va finir par lui pousser un kiki !!!


----------



## Nioube (12 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'en sais rien !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon, comme je ne serai pas là j'ai mandaté un commissaire pour ta bd, tu me ferais une dédicace aussi débile que les post d'sm dioude  ?  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dit, il va finir par lui pousser un kiki !!!



Pourquoi faire ? elle n'a pas de poulailler !


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> bon, comme je ne serai pas là j'ai mandaté un commissaire pour ta bd, tu me ferais une dédicace aussi débile que les post d'sm dioude ? :love:




Un commissaire Suisse ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> bon, comme je ne serai pas là j'ai mandaté un commissaire pour ta bd, tu me ferais une dédicace aussi débile que les post d'sm dioude ? :love:


C'est qui SM ?


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

De charger les piles des APN, des caméras, des iBook & C° , les maillots de bains... , les trousses de toilettes...  les déguisements...     ... etc...      

La musique...:style:   Enfin tout pour passer un bon moment...  

Yen a plein qui vont nous manquer.. La liste est longue...   :love: à tous .  And so long...


----------



## dool (12 Mai 2005)

Et on aura le droit a un article dans Voici ou Gala pour ceux qui pourront pas passé du temps devant leur écran ce WE ?????


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> De charger les piles des APN, des caméras, des iBook & C° ,



Jusque là, ça va !



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> les maillots de bains... , les trousses de toilettes...  les déguisements...     ... etc...



Mais alors là ! Des maillots de bains à piles, des trousses de toilettes à piles, des déguisement à piles     Elle en a des trucs, Elene !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> De charger les piles des APN, des caméras, des iBook & C° , les maillots de bains... , les trousses de toilettes...  les *déguisements*...     ... etc...
> 
> ...




* déguisements ????????*    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

     :love:


----------



## Macoufi (12 Mai 2005)

C'est officiel :

j'pourrais pas y participer...

  









j'suis dég'... (comme si les smileys suffiraient pas   )


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et on aura le droit a un article dans Voici ou Gala pour ceux qui pourront pas passé du temps devant leur écran ce WE ?????



y'en aura bien un qui piquera des photos pour faire un montage...!!!     


Sinon... pour la retransmission en direct live...  de 17 heures à 19 heures...samedi,   pas toute la journée...devant ton écran Doolally    

On m'a recommandé un tecnico... les essais sont paraît-il concluants...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> C'est officiel :
> 
> j'pourrais pas y participer...
> 
> ...



Arrête de mentir !!!!


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de mentir !!!!




Rhâââââ  Pitin©  c'est bon quand tu postes...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Tout le monde le sait, inutile d'en ajouter !


----------



## Spyro (12 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââ  Pitin©  c'est bon quand tu postes...


 Arrête de mentir !!!!


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde le sait, inutile d'en ajouter !



Non je n'arrêterai pas...  tu aimes trop qu'on te flatte...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Dire que je suis bon, c'est pas de la flatterie !


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je suis bon, c'est pas de la flatterie !



Mais je n'ai jamais dit que *TU* étais bon...  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Si j'exagère, Doquéville (de sinistre réputation...) saura me museler...



ça fait un bien fou !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Salaud !!!

Tu l'emporteras pas au paradis.

Tu es en train de discréditer le corps de modérateurs tout entier !!! 

J'adOre !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> de modérateurs


c ki ?


----------



## sofiping (12 Mai 2005)

ça se clarifie , ça se clarifie ,  ....... je crois que je viendrais patauger dans la flaque avec vous ...   :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ça se clarifie , ça se clarifie ,  ....... je crois que je viendrais patauger dans la flaque avec vous ...   :mouais:


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (12 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des raisons valables supplémentaires de venir, dis-moi ?
> 
> :love:



oui, je dois acheter des piles  :love:


----------



## sofiping (12 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ça se clarifie , ça se clarifie ,  ....... je crois que je viendrais patauger dans la flaque avec vous ...   :mouais:



 ah oui tu viens c sympa ça...        et le reste de la soirée tu la fis avec nous ????


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Non je t'ai dit !!!

N'insiste pas !!!

Quoi ?

C'est pas à moi qu'elle cause ?

Mais qui elle ????


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non je t'ai dit !!!
> 
> N'insiste pas !!!
> 
> ...



  toi aussi tu le fais genre je viens au dernier moment ?


----------



## sofiping (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah oui tu viens c sympa ça...        et le reste de la soirée tu la fis avec nous ????



Eh non je ne pourais pas rester , les aléas m'obligent a naviguer a vue en ce moment , hier encore je ne savais pas que je viendrais vous rendre visite   

Alors a samedi pour une chtite visite  ....   :love:


----------



## dool (13 Mai 2005)

Bon je compte sur quelqu'un pour garder dans les annales ce qui va se passer entre 17h et 19h samedi....parceque Dooly elle aura bien d'autre chose a faire que de trainer sur les forums ce Week-end  d'ailleurs si j'avais eu que ça a faire je serai venu  

Bon week-end les déglingués ! 

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> déglingués !
> :love:



*Merci Dool*  
Ce dernier mot me va droit au c½ur !


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2005)

Ah oui vendredi 13 aujourd'hui   Au moins on est sûr que t'es pas supertiscieuse Elene  

Bon, allez, finissez moi ce café au soleil (bah oui, il fait beau  ), et au boulot les filles, les suisses sont bientôt là...



Bonne route à ceux qui voyagent aujourd'hui.


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui vendredi 13 aujourd'hui   Au moins on est sûr que t'es pas supertiscieuse Elene
> 
> Bon, allez, finissez moi ce café au soleil (bah oui, il fait beau  ), et au boulot les filles, les suisses sont bientôt là...
> 
> ...




 Loudjena et moi n'arrivons pas à décoller des rayons du soleil devant la fenêtre...  

Rhââââ  faut qu'on y aille... vont tous arriver avant qu'on soit prête...    

Bon voyage à tous...   Un grand :love: à tous ceux qui n'auront pu se joindre à nous...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ  faut qu'on y aille... vont tous arriver avant qu'on soit prête...



*Un grand classique féminin ça...  *

Ah pinaise quand même, j'aurai bien été des votres ce soir aussi, amusez vous bien


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Loudjena et moi n'arrivons pas à décoller des rayons du soleil devant la fenêtre...
> 
> Rhââââ  faut qu'on y aille... vont tous arriver avant qu'on soit prête...
> 
> Bon voyage à tous...   Un grand :love: à tous ceux qui n'auront pu se joindre à nous...


pas d'panique ils arrivent entre 13h58 et 14h03


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un grand classique féminin ça...  *
> 
> Ah pinaise quand même, j'aurai bien été des votres ce soir aussi, amusez vous bien


 


Dis t'as pas quelques galettes à faire toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis t'as pas quelques galettes à faire toi aujourd'hui ?



des galettes et des pâtés....


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas d'panique ils arrivent entre 13h58 et 14h03



Et Toi maintenant que tu es sorti des caves de MacGé, tu viens ...?     


Move mec


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

Peut pas, les 30 ans d'un bon pote ce soir, entouré de filles et de 400 bières, mix hip hop underground et minimale, je vais m'ennuyer c'est sûr :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)




----------



## mado (13 Mai 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2005)

Bon week-end à celles et ceux qui avignonne ce ouikende ! 

Confortable les sièges tégévé ? les pb sont en place ?


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

Aaaaahh!!!!  *t'es là* :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

elene , si t'es en retard tu n'as que a mettre quelques pack de biere
en bas de l'escalier......  

le temp de boire et surtout monter, tu seras enfin prete !!!!!


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

*j'aurai bien aimé que vous soyez tous sur la photo* :rose: 

* on pense bien fort à vous TOus....  :love:*​


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :rose:
> :love:


 :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

tout le monde se fout d'eddie barclay ma parole


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2005)

Mais non ! 

On a mis une bouteille de champ de plus au frigo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde se fout d'eddie barclay ma parole




*Ben à vrai dire....*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *j'aurai bien aimé que vous soyez tous sur la photo* :rose:
> 
> * on pense bien fort à vous TOus....  :love:*​



Roberto va peut-être faire le tour des flaques de France ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elene , si t'es en retard tu n'as que a mettre quelques pack de biere
> en bas de l'escalier......
> 
> le temp de boire et surtout monter, tu seras enfin prete !!!!!




 Digne de cette époptie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi epoptie ?



M'enfin Finn, tu ne sais pas ce qu'est une époptie ?


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2005)

Epoptie, donc.

_L&#8217;initiation se prolongeait par l&#8217;époptie, *représentation théâtrale d&#8217;un mythe et enseignement d&#8217;un secret à partir de jeux scéniques*. Il semble que, du moins pour les mystères (car, pour les confréries, il s&#8217;agissait plutôt d&#8217;un secret magique pour amener la pluie, nourrir le feu), ces représentations consistaient à «tuer» l&#8217;individu (Osiris coupé en morceaux, Bacchus déchiré par les bacchantes) pour le faire ressusciter à une vie nouvelle; il est donc compréhensible que la mort et la résurrection des dieux de la végétation aient pu symboliser ces morts et ces résurrections initiatiques et que les mythes de la plante qui dépérit en hiver pour renaître au printemps aient fourni les divers scénarios de ces représentations (M. Eliade). Le nouvel initié devait alors jurer de garder le secret sur ce qu&#8217;il avait vu et appris; il recevait souvent un autre nom. Les cérémonies de clôture qui suivaient étaient publiques, avec des jeux et des danses qui manifestaient la joie du retour du myste à la vie_. 



C'est pas ici le théâtre ? Et la vraie vie aillleurs ?   

Mais j'ai pas du tout comprendre. Tu nous éclaires Tibo ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

Qui ça qu'est pô ptit ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *j'aurai bien aimé que vous soyez tous sur la photo* :rose:
> 
> * on pense bien fort à vous TOus....  :love:*​




je vais me meffier de pepita maintenant :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Epoptie, donc.
> 
> _L?initiation se prolongeait par l?époptie, *représentation théâtrale d?un mythe et enseignement d?un secret à partir de jeux scéniques*. Il semble que, du moins pour les mystères (car, pour les confréries, il s?agissait plutôt d?un secret magique pour amener la pluie, nourrir le feu), ces représentations consistaient à «tuer» l?individu (Osiris coupé en morceaux, Bacchus déchiré par les bacchantes) pour le faire ressusciter à une vie nouvelle; il est donc compréhensible que la mort et la résurrection des dieux de la végétation aient pu symboliser ces morts et ces résurrections initiatiques et que les mythes de la plante qui dépérit en hiver pour renaître au printemps aient fourni les divers scénarios de ces représentations (M. Eliade). Le nouvel initié devait alors jurer de garder le secret sur ce qu?il avait vu et appris; il recevait souvent un autre nom. Les cérémonies de clôture qui suivaient étaient publiques, avec des jeux et des danses qui manifestaient la joie du retour du myste à la vie_.
> 
> ...


La forme je vois


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

Tout soudain les Suisses sont là, rencontrés au BAr juste en bas de la Lanterne    

Et hop direction Le PAlais des PApes...  en attendant la suite


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout soudain les Suisses sont là, et hop direction Le PAlais des PApes...  en attendant la suite



Vi, avant qu'il ne pleuve  
Tout le monde à ses bottes en caoutchouc et son petit canard ?


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vi, avant qu'il ne pleuve
> Tout le monde à ses bottes en caoutchouc et son petit canard ?



Ils ont toute la panoplie...     Crème solaire et K-Way©  

Heureusement que ce n'est pas toi qui fait la pluie et le beau temps...!


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

Les _volcans_ sont en partance...     _l'homme volant_ fait pareil...    _LE stook_ doit être sur la route   

_Le scarabée_ doit être dans les parages...  _Hegemonikon_, on attends...    

@ tout à l'heure


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont toute la panoplie...     Crème solaire et K-Way©
> 
> Heureusement que ce n'est pas toi qui fait la pluie et le beau temps...!



Non, mais d'après la météo, ça risque vraiment d'être la Roberto's *flaque* © party    

NB : pour ceux qui voient le mal partout, les smilies ci dessus sont UNIQUEMENT pour le jeu de mot à la con, sur le fond, j'aurais vraiment préféré le soleil, même si je n'y vais pas.


----------



## macelene (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais d'après la météo, ça risque vraiment d'être la Roberto's *flaque* © party




Si tu crois la météo, tu restes au bistrot    dixit Flyman


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois la météo, tu restes au bistrot    dixit Flyman



Et encore, tu noteras que j'essaie de vous éviter le pire ... J'ai pas mis de S à flaque !


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois la météo, tu restes au bistrot    dixit Flyman


N'empêche... Venir de Suisse pour se taper la flotte avignonnaise... Faut vraiment aimer ça, ou être british.


----------



## dool (13 Mai 2005)

nan suisse ça suffit


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> nan suisse ça suffit


gna gna gna gna gna quand on est une fille qui habite en face de chez moi, du mauvais côté du lac dos au soleil on s'écrase.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> nan suisse ça suffit



Quoiqu'il n'y ait pas que des suisses, me suis-je laissé dire, il paraitrait même qu'il y aurait au moins UN nantais !   

(  dool )


----------



## dool (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il n'y ait pas que des suisses, me suis-je laissé dire, il paraitrait même qu'il y aurait au moins UN nantais !
> 
> (  dool )



un Nantais qui viens de Suisse en Avignon ???  j'suis perdue là ! 

coucou: pascal ) 



			
				gnagnagna en folie a dit:
			
		

> na gna gna gna gna quand on est une fille qui habite en face de chez moi, du mauvais côté du lac dos au soleil on s'écrase.


Mais je te tourne pas le dos mon p'ti SM ... c'est fini ça maintenant  j'ai bien le soleil en pleine poire aussi ... tiens d'ailleurs, regarde par la fenetre,tu le vois mon doigt ??? 

(aller  SM aussi )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

Bon ok ok par solidarité avec les gens sous la pluie je vais aller boire une chope sur la terrasse en dissertant sur les minijupes des étudiantes


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

A tous ceux qui sont déjà à Avignon ou qui le seront ce soir, je passe un petit bonjour, et je vous dis à demain (Si je ne me perds pas dans Avigon     )


----------



## Macoufi (13 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me perds pas dans Avignon     )


Se perdre à Avignon ???     
Remarque, en prennant la voiture, ça doit être possible...   

Allez, amusez-vous bien.
Et encore d'avantage pour tous ceux qui n'auront pas pu venir !
  

  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

Euh c'est pour dire que niveau boulot ça va être un peu just alors si je peux emprunter un portable et une connexion réseau pour envoyer un mail ou deux, ça m'arrangerait     :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez oh imprudent ! a dit:
			
		

> *... j'ai choisi mes chemises !*
> Et les bricoles que je vais disséquer sous vos regards z'humides z'et ébahis pour vous expliquer par le menu, depuis le calque du fond, comment on fait une case, avec tous les détails : _le trait, l'ombre, les bulles, les décors, *comment on colorie les seins de Pépita*, etc._
> :love:
> :love:



J'espère au moins que tu va attendre que Mackie soit "out" pour ça  :rateau: 


_d'ailleurs, je trouve cet "etc ..." assez inquiétant !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Epoptie, donc.
> 
> _L?initiation se prolongeait par l?époptie, *représentation théâtrale d?un mythe et enseignement d?un secret à partir de jeux scéniques*. Il semble que, du moins pour les mystères (car, pour les confréries, il s?agissait plutôt d?un secret magique pour amener la pluie, nourrir le feu), ces représentations consistaient à «tuer» l?individu (Osiris coupé en morceaux, Bacchus déchiré par les bacchantes) pour le faire ressusciter à une vie nouvelle; il est donc compréhensible que la mort et la résurrection des dieux de la végétation aient pu symboliser ces morts et ces résurrections initiatiques et que les mythes de la plante qui dépérit en hiver pour renaître au printemps aient fourni les divers scénarios de ces représentations (M. Eliade). Le nouvel initié devait alors jurer de garder le secret sur ce qu?il avait vu et appris; il recevait souvent un autre nom. Les cérémonies de clôture qui suivaient étaient publiques, avec des jeux et des danses qui manifestaient la joie du retour du myste à la vie_.
> 
> ...



Epoptie, donc.

_L'initiation se prolongeait par l'époptie, représentation théâtrale d'un mythe et enseignement d'un secret à partir de jeux scéniques. Il semble que, du moins pour les mystères (car, pour les confréries, il s'agissait plutôt d'un secret magique pour amener la pluie, nourrir le feu), ces représentations consistaient à «tuer» l'individu (Osiris coupé en morceaux, Bacchus déchiré par les bacchantes) pour le faire ressusciter à une vie nouvelle; il est donc compréhensible que la mort et la résurrection des dieux de la végétation aient pu symboliser ces morts et ces résurrections initiatiques et que les mythes de la plante qui dépérit en hiver pour renaître au printemps aient fourni les divers scénarios de ces représentations (M. Eliade). Le nouvel initié devait alors jurer de garder le secret sur ce qu'il avait vu et appris ; il recevait souvent un autre nom. Les cérémonies de clôture qui suivaient étaient publiques, avec des jeux et des danses qui manifestaient la joie du retour du myste à la vie_. 

Il faut garder le texte entier, aucune raison de n'en prendre qu'un morceau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais d'après la météo, ça risque vraiment d'être la Roberto's *flaque* © party



Remarque les prévisions de Météo France sont toujours accompagnées d'un indice de confiance, donc... à voir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NB : pour ceux qui voient le mal partout, les smilies ci dessus sont UNIQUEMENT pour le jeu de mot à la con, sur le fond, j'aurais vraiment préféré le soleil, même si je n'y vais pas.



Y-a-t-il un Lemmy sur Macge ?   

Sous Macge il n'y a que des gens de bien : dans un forum PC, certes mais sous Mac non.


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sous Macge il n'y a que des gens de bien : dans un forum PC, certes mais sous Mac non.


J'ai rien compris.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris.



il faut être compréhensible en plus !!! on ne me  l'avait pas dit à la signature !!! si j'aurais su ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris.



Cherches pas, c'est des histoires de gens qui passent SOUS MacGe, puis SUR MacGe, puis DANS un forum PC (on pourrait abréger en foirum) avant de repasser SOUS MacGe. Aucun intérêt !


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... j'ai choisi mes chemises !*
> Et les bricoles que je vais disséquer sous vos regards z'humides z'et ébahis pour vous expliquer par le menu, depuis le calque du fond, comment on fait une case, avec tous les détails : _le trait, l'ombre, les bulles, les décors, comment on colorie les seins de Pépita, etc._
> :love:
> :love:



Ah ! au fait, si on n'a pas de chemises à fleurs... On est tout de même accepté ???


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est des histoires de gens qui passent SOUS MacGe, puis SUR MacGe, puis DANS un forum PC (on pourrait abréger en foirum) avant de repasser SOUS MacGe. Aucun intérêt !


C'est sens dessus dessous ton histoire  :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est sens dessus dessous ton histoire  :rateau:  :hein:



Ah, mais ce n'est pas la mienne, j'ai juste essayé de traduire la sienne.


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Mai 2005)

Allez bonne nuit à tous, quelque soit ce qu'elle contienne.


----------



## mado (14 Mai 2005)

Mackie a pas réussi à squatter une connexion au resto ?! 

Bon allez je ferme la fenêtre, Lorna est partie se coucher .
Soyez en forme demain.. LN ne dit pas à webo où est cachée la Poire surtout. Promet moi !


----------



## Spyro (14 Mai 2005)

Et au fait le temps ? Je prends un pull ou pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai que ce pascal 77 nan


----------



## mado (14 Mai 2005)

sm, tout va bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

oui j'ai réussi à rentrer   merci monsieur bus


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

j'ai un we chargé et plein de bonnes nouvelles 

pour moi


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez je ferme la fenêtre, Lorna est partie de se coucher




Non, rien... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Si ça c'est pas un crime de lèse, je veux bien être pendu !  :love:


----------



## bateman (14 Mai 2005)

Mackie a essayé mais n'a pas réussi.. quelle idée de mettre des pass quand même..

concernant la poire, ses heures sont comptées.   

on attend le point de vue de macelene..


----------



## macelene (14 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait le temps ? Je prends un pull ou pas ?





Tout va bien, nous sommes en chemises et en pantalons       la poire coule à flot..    

  

Demain chemise à fleurs, dimanche maillot de bain...


----------



## Spyro (14 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dimanche maillot de bain...


Alors ça ! Dans tes rêves !!    


_Enfin j'espère  :love: :love: _


Bon bon


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

si je souffle dans un sac en plastic trempant dans de l'eau glacée je pense récupérer un peu de mélange jäggermeister-absynthe


----------



## Bilbo (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je souffle dans un sac en plastic trempant dans de l'eau glacée je pense récupérer un peu de mélange jäggermeister-absynthe


Mais qu'on le bannisse, tidjuuuu.  

À+


----------



## bateman (14 Mai 2005)

petit-déjeuner, l'essentiel est là.


----------



## bateman (14 Mai 2005)

hop là, tout va bien, enfin presque.

juste un intrus suisse............................    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> juste un intrus suisse............................    :rateau:



*Je croyais que l'intrus c'était le portable DELL...*
 
 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mai 2005)

Tu ne croyais rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me nettoyer cette vilaine peau !


----------



## bateman (14 Mai 2005)

allez une dernière    pour la route..

on remerciera les petites mains du matin..  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> allez une dernière  pour la route..
> 
> on remerciera les petites mains du matin.. :love:


 
Mackie a déja vomi?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Digne de cette époptie


Tout est un théatre ici, pour toi. Cesse de preter aux autres tes problèmes. Merci.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Digne de cette *époptie*



Ha pitain... c'est même pas dans mon dico...   :hein:   
Moi qui pensait me coucher moins con ce soir...   
Haaa ben si, ça va être le cas, puisque je me mets en route pour Avignon dans une heure environ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

Bon week-end


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end


Ah toi aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout est un théatre ici, pour toi. Cesse de preter aux autres tes problèmes. Merci.



Je vois que tu continues sur ta lancée. Inutile de faire croire le contraire avec le post précédent. Je vais donc arrêter là cet échange de post.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

tu as peut-être trop abusé de la mascarade, c'était sincère, mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu continues sur ta lancée. Inutile de faire croire le contraire avec le post précedent.


Sur ce sujet précis, oui, sur le reste, non. On peut pas jouer l'intellectuelle puis faire le contraire dès que ça sent mauvais. D'ailleurs ce post tu l'as édité 3 fois et y a rien qui est cohérent dans ces diverses versions. Malheur m'a prit de vouloir calmer la chose. Tu éditeras sans cesse, soit. Assumes-le.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

ce n'est pas une lancée mais un agacement, à force, mais ça tu ne veux pas en entendre parler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce sujet précis, oui, sur le reste, non.



Voilà qui a le mérite d'être clair.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> allez une dernière    pour la route..
> 
> on remerciera les petites mains du matin..  :love:



D'où la Flaque dans Roberto's Flaque Party


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu éditeras sans cesse, soit. Assumes-le.



Difficile de ne pas assumer ce qui est inscrit sur les forums en toutes lettres. Excuse-moi de ne pas être une intellectuelle et que ça te dérange. Sur ce, comme dit précédemment, je cesse cette discussion qui n'a pas lieu d'être.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

dhoublon


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de ne pas assumer ce qui est inscrit sur les forums en toutes lettres.


c'est toi qui dis ça alors que tu t'édites systématiquement jusqu'à ce que tes posts ne ressemble à rien de l'orighinal en fonction des posts qui suivent ???? putain !!! trop fort ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

j'interromps deux secondes votre scène de ménage  histoire de revenir au sujet  ...


* je les ai vus !!!!!!!!!!!*

Ils sont tous là (sauf euh quelques uns   )

Amusez-vous bien ! :love:


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2005)

Voici quelques petites captures


----------



## Yip (14 Mai 2005)

En direct de la Flaque ©, la conf. de Roberto se poursuit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

Joli Mac mis en valeur par la chemise


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2005)

Et la fameuse bandelore


----------



## katelijn (14 Mai 2005)

Si avec ça, la flaque d'Avignon n'augmente pas ses ventes de Mac aujourd'hui, c'est qu'il sont vraiment de mauvaise volontés


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'interromps deux secondes votre scène de ménage


si seulement on habitait ensemble


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

wow la* loudj'

*language jurassien


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> wow la* loudj'


 
C'est décidé! Demain j'y vais meme si j'ai pas dormi de la nuit! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

enfoiré  : D:


----------



## bateman (14 Mai 2005)

on coupe!   

direction le vin rouge sur les bords du Rhône, je me comprends.   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> on coupe!



Bonne dégustation


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> wow la* loudj'


 
En ce qui te concerne je dirais plutot: "Rhââ la loose!"


 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si seulement on habitait ensemble



C'est dommage en effet, elle a une si jolie fourche


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

j'ai idée que quelqu'un a parlé de mon enfance à la ferme


----------



## N°6 (14 Mai 2005)

Bon week-end là-bas, soyez sages


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> on coupe!
> 
> direction le vin rouge sur les bords du Rhône, je me comprends.   :love:



Tombe plutôt le futal !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mai 2005)

viens boire une biere, sonny, on est au Red Lion, a avignon, j'ai trouve un hotspot....

je t'aime mon Sonny, signe Finn.....


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez essayer li blues, jiste à coté de France tilicoum...

ça peut faire rire que moi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques petites captures



 Maintenant j'ai l'air ridicule avec mon unique image   (et en plus c'est bien parce qu'on m'a souffé  )

Si j'avais sû j'aurais pas _postu ! 


Vivement les photos :love: 
_


----------



## Bilbo (14 Mai 2005)

[Mode fouteur de zone ON]



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et la fameuse bandelore


Elles sont parues où les premières planches déjà ? 

[Mode fouteur de zone OFF]

Il devait être content Roberto.   

À+


----------



## sofiping (14 Mai 2005)

wouahhhh , je vient de les laisser au bord du Rhone , y sont super peinards ..... et encore super sages , y dégustent des carottes crues en buvant du vin et de la bierre .  
Je serais bien restée mais pouvais pas....     :mouais:  

Restez po trop sage ...... et au fait : j'espere que vous savez tous nager


----------



## sofiping (15 Mai 2005)

..... et oui , c'est moi qui ai quitter l'aventure en prem's 
Je voulais juste dire qu'il y avait quelques loustics avec qui je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire connaissance .... c'est pas  grave , ça m'a bien plu de voir vos trombines     
Contente d'etre passée parmis vous  

(la fête bat son plein et je suis déjà dans l'after )


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2005)

je sais où je vais aller acheter une chemise pour le jour où on aura une Flaque party à Paname...  :love:

Amusez-vous bien et buvézun coup à ma santé


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai idée que quelqu'un a parlé de mon enfance à la ferme



C'est vrai, c'est un trident. Sans le casque on perd un peu le côté diablotine mais enfin l'accessoire pique toujours autant.




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je sais où je vais aller acheter une chemise pour le jour où on aura une Flaque party à Paname...  :love:



N'oublie pas le Prince Charmant


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est un trident. Sans le casque on perd un peu le côté diablotine mais enfin l'accessoire pique toujours autant.


J'ai compris je vais me raser  aie aie aie aie aie


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2005)

mackie ? une bière ?


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2005)

:affraid:                               <--- Lien  _ La suite des évènements a du être arrosée  _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:                               <--- Lien  _ La suite des évènements a du être arrosée  _



Ça c'est encore un coup de la poire !   

 Tu avais promis de planquer la poire, belle hélène ! :love:

_J'espère qu'il y avait des caméras dans le coin ... _


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est encore un coup de la poire !
> 
> Tu avais promis de planquer la poire, belle hélène ! :love:
> 
> _J'espère qu'il y avait des caméras dans le coin ... _


y répond même pas aux sms, les touches doivent être trop petites aujourd'hui 


Mais quel boulet moi-même ! oublié ma clé bloutouffe, moi qui voulai faire un roman-photo avec le mat 253 et le delta plus xl, fuck 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


pique -> rasage je veux pas te gratter les joues quand même


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:                               <--- Lien  _ La suite des évènements a du être arrosée  _


 Moi aussi j'ai reçu des messages bizarres sur ma messagerie :mouais:  :affraid: :rateau:


Strange


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pique -> rasage je veux pas te gratter les joues quand même





Tiens c'est drôle, connaissant tes habitudes sur les forums, j'imaginais déjà d'autres choses  :affraid: :rateau:

Tu deviens sage dis-moi   

:love:


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai reçu des messages bizarres sur ma messagerie :mouais:  :affraid: :rateau:
> 
> 
> Strange



Fais nous-en profiter :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Mai 2005)

Merci macelene pour ces formidables moments à Avignon. 

Et pardon à tous ceux pour qui, par la suite, je n'arriverais pas à faire le lien entre une tête un prénom un pseudo et un avatar, ma mémoire des prénoms est proche de l'infinitésimal.

Bon je vais me recoucher, vu que j'ai la tête comme une citrouille d'Halloween en train de passer au mixeur. (Méchant rhume, ou pire, qui m'a pris en traître et me cloue au lit !!!)

Bonne fin de fête ou bonne reprise (c'est selon !)


----------



## SuperCed (15 Mai 2005)

Merci Macelene, on est bien arrivé sur Grenoble.

Je viens de récupérer mon petit chien Horace.

Le week-end pêtait sa mère!

Ici, c'est un peu le back to réality...    En gros, ma famille et moi sommes traqués par un gros boxeur de 2 mètres complètement taré... Je développerai...


A bientôt tout le monde!


----------



## Yip (15 Mai 2005)

Oui, un immense merci à macelene et à sa famille, c'était GÉANT ce week-end qu'ils nous ont concocté.   

Merci à Roberto pour sa disponibilité, son humour, son talent aux multiples facettes, bref... tout   

Merci à tous les participants pour leur gentillesse, leur présence, leur enthousiasme...  :love: 


Le temps de récupérer de cette flaque party bien arrosée et des galeries rigolotes vont faire leur apparition, je le sens.


MERCI !


----------



## Yip (15 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

j'ai fait un mini résumé : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94374&page=17&pp=20


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Photos en cours d'ipload


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Voilà mes photos : 

http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/avignon-2005/


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

_message de service_
le petit Néphou est bien rentré chez lui e sans embarquer les sous-vêtements de tiers personnes.

stay tuned pour les photos et mon résumé à moi non mais !


encore merci pour tout et excellente after after after à ceux qui sont restés


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _message de service_
> le petit Néphou est bien rentré chez lui e sans embarquer les sous-vêtements de tiers personnes.


 

Normal j'étais pas là 

Vicieux va


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _'jamais pris une tégévé à la volée à ce point !_


Voler ! Voila c'est le mot que je cherchais tandis que je te voyais t'élever dans cet escalator grimpant 4 à 4 un sac dans chaque main


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Excellents les p'tits bouts de truc !
Je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais oublié mon short marron à l'auberge, dans la chambre 226...


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

Je me régale avec vos photos... merci !  Z'aviez l'air en pleine forme !


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté des p'tits bouts d' truks...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



Pour tous ces  p'tits bouts de truks !! En pluss....   
Ils sont "parlants" et reflètent bien le tout...


 :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

edit cette partie du message n'a rien à faire sur ce sujet. Règlez vos comptes ailleurs qu'ici. merci de respecter la lisibilité de ce sujet.
PS : tibo inutile de rééditer par dessus moi sur ce post ou tu prend quelques jours de trou gratis. 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté des p'tits bouts d' truks...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> ...


 
Tu croques aussi bien le visuel que le sonore  



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un mini résumé : http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/avignon-2005/



Jolie Pépita en porte-jartelles


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

ben voila , je vais demander un truc , je sais je suis casse pieds   

et t'il possible mettre dans un post "special avignon"
toutes le fotos et autres ?   

parce que n'ayant  plus de notification, je vais surement louper des zolies  fotos
et vu que en plus je suis tres tres tres tres curieuse ......     


merciiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2005)

Encore Merci   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et t'il possible mettre dans un post "special avignon"
> toutes le fotos et autres ?



Elles sontICI  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et t'il possible mettre dans un post "special avignon"
> toutes le fotos et autres ?
> 
> parce que n'ayant  plus de notification, je vais surement louper des zolies  fotos
> ...


Attends que je sois rentré à Liège ce soir: j'ai fait environ 500 photos avec l'Ixus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Attends que je sois rentré à Liège ce soir: j'ai fait environ 500 photos avec l'Ixus.




super :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


au defaut de n'avoir pas eté avec vous
je me console avec vos fotos 

dis , je te demande trop de m'envoyer un mp quand tu les auras posté?

je ne recois plus de notification....grrrrrrr



merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne recois plus de notification....grrrrrrr



Ça peut venir de ton compte mail  Tu as essayé d'en ouvrir un autre ailleurs ?  Sinon tu auras droit à un mp regroupant tous les liens  Ok


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté des p'tits bouts d' truks...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> ...





			
				La machine à Boule qui m'em... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.



[Mode p'tit gars emmerveillé ON] Dis m'sieur comment qu'on fait pour avoir ton talent ?!? [/Mode p'tit gars emmerveillé OFF]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2005)

_façon "les restes du monde..."  _ 

Ceux qui sont venu en vélo risquent d'avoir un retour difficile...  :rateau:


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté des p'tits bouts d' truks...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> ...




Trop bon tes p'tits bouts de truks ! ! ! :love: 

pour ce qui est de...    &#8230;l'AES chez papa-maman, c'est du sérieux ? Z'ont une piscine ? , des cyprès ?  :love: , des catelles rouge ? un pont ?   une tour ????

Naaannn je rigole... c'est les tofs de Taho qui me font penser à ça   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté des p'tits bouts d' truks...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



Très parlant, on s'y croirait,  mais quel rapport avec des pièces de camions ?


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

CHEVEUX RETOURNER DANS LA PISCINEUUUUUUH !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> CHEVEUX RETOURNER DANS LA PISCINEUUUUUUH !




viens ici avec ton shampoing , il pleut beaucoup.......tu pourras te doucher gratuitement


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Comment 48h peuvent elle défiler aussi vite ? 

Bon, pas le temps dire autre chose pour l'instant. Je vais récupérer le frère de Léna, qui rentre de son we aussi.. :bebe::modo:



*Beaucoup de plaisir, beaucoup de chaleur, de rire, d'émotions.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> CHEVEUX RETOURNER DANS LA PISCINEUUUUUUH !



Pour aller y repêcher ton zouli chapô que t'y as perdu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comment 48h peuvent elle défiler aussi vite ?



Fastôche, une heure de bon temps pase à la même vitesse qu'une minute d'emmerde ... Nouvelle théorie de la relativité du temps


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller y repêcher ton zouli chapô que t'y as perdu ?


 Naaaan, pour rafraichir mes coups de soleils et retrouver ma couleur naturelle (vert pale)


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comment 48h peuvent elle défiler aussi vite ?


Ça, c'est vrai le week-end, mais quand je dois être sur Internet, c'est plutôt "Pourquoi les journées ne durent-elle que 48 heures ??


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il est passé vite ce Week End !!!            

Incroyable !!!


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est passé vite ce Week End !!!
> 
> Incroyable !!!


Tu serais venu, il serait passé encore plus vite !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Pas sur, je suis pas drôle du tout, à mi-chemin entre la porte de prison et le clou de cercueil...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur, je suis pas drôle du tout, à mi-chemin entre la porte de prison et le clou de cercueil...


J'aurais demandé à voir !


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur, je suis pas drôle du tout, à mi-chemin entre la porte de prison et le clou de cercueil...


et pourtant on a des photos 





<--- _au fait : 'tain webo' t'aurais pas des schlapettes  pour moi ?_


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

ça me ferait bien chier ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

ALors les photos ?

j'attends...

AH AH AH AH !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ALors les photos ?
> 
> j'attends...
> 
> AH AH AH AH !!!!



Tu veux que je les fournisse ?


----------



## Talchan (16 Mai 2005)

Ca fait du bien trois jours d'éclats de rire, de partage, de bonne humeur ce n'était QUE DU BONHEUR. 
merci mille fois


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

c'est des tofs qu'on peut pas montrer sur un site généraliste comme Macgé... ouarf ouarf

Faut au moins des abos payants très chers pour ce genre de matériel dégueulasse    et puis it is barely legal sous nos tropiques...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

T'en as pas non plus...

A chaque fois qu'on se voit, c'est de dos...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'en as pas non plus...
> 
> A chaque fois qu'on se voit, c'est de dos...



Tu t'en souviens, hein, de mes bisous dans le cou ? Grand fou ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'en souviens, hein, de mes bisous dans le cou ? Grand fou ! :love:



Et le soufle chaud, c'est surtout ça...


Enfin pour les photos c'est bien tenté !!!


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait du bien trois jours d'éclats de rire, de partage, de bonne humeur ce n'était QUE DU BONHEUR.
> merci mille fois



T'as oublié les beaux gosses..


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan, pour rafraichir mes coups de soleils et retrouver ma couleur naturelle (vert pale)



Alors là ça veut dire que ce Week end t'a fait murir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié les beaux gosses..



Et les tombés de futals collectifs !

Les parties de "faut s'organiser !"

Et autres grivoiseries réservées aux personnes d'un certain age....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié les beaux gosses..



Flûte j'ai vraiment tout loupé moi ! :rateau:




_pssiiit je compte sur toi pour les preuves en images _​


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Et me voila chez moi.... 






A bientot tout le monde....


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et les tombés de futals collectifs !
> 
> Les parties de "faut s'organiser !"
> 
> Et autres grivoiseries réservées aux personnes d'un certain age....



l'avantage des parties de campagne  , c'est que les futals tombent tout seul. pas besoin de demander 

y'a jamais eu de "faut s'organiser", tout était nickel chrome, du vrai papier à musique.

Quant aux grivoiseries, je dois être trop jeune...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

COmment y disait patochman ?

Tu m'fous le bois dans l'tergal ??

J'adore cette expression !!!


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ALors les photos ?
> 
> j'attends...
> 
> AH AH AH AH !!!!


elles sont encore dans l'appareil, pas eu le temps de les "développer" (j'ai fait comme les grands : j'ai shooté en raw... sans faire exprès :rateau: donc y'a un peu de boulot :modo: )


----------



## Talchan (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié les beaux gosses..


 y'en avait trop pour les énumérés tous


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Flûte j'ai vraiment tout loupé moi ! :rateau:



C'est sûr que tu aurais pu donner un coup de main (ou de fourche) pour les prises de vue périlleuses de textile divers (enfin durtout d'été) sur fond de ciel à peine moutonneux.

_au passage j'attends le résultat M. mactosch_


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Flûte j'ai vraiment tout loupé moi ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> _pssiiit je compte sur toi pour les preuves en images _​




Y'aura une galerie privée juste pour toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> elles sont encore dans l'appareil, pas eu le temps de les "développer" (j'ai fait comme les grands : j'ai shooté en raw... sans faire exprès :rateau: donc y'a un peu de boulot :modo: )



Tu nettoyais ton téléobjectif quand le coup est parti ? Classique !


----------



## macelene (16 Mai 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> y'en avait trop pour les énumérés tous



 et les filles...!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Flûte j'ai vraiment tout loupé moi ! :rateau:


je me mets a la cuisine veget si tu viens, tu as déjà gouté mes aubergines marinées ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié les beaux gosses..




Ah, puisque je vois q'uon parle de moi (  ), j'en profite pour glisser au passage que le red bull a reçu un très bon accueil hier soir


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

déjà tout bu le red bull ??  


Putain c'est dur de reprendre le rythme... faire à manger juste pour 3, je sais plus faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> déjà tout bu le red bull ??
> 
> 
> Putain c'est dur de reprendre le rythme... faire à manger juste pour 3, je sais plus faire



Faut y r'tourner, les gars, faut aider Madonna à éponger l'exédent de production !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut y r'tourner, les gars, faut aider Madonna à éponger l'exédent de production !



*y'a du rouge à la maison ?  *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> déjà tout bu le red bull ??


 'Tain! avec de la vodka????? 
 :love:  :love:  :love: je crois que je vais finir par y venir, à vos AES...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *y'a du rouge à la maison ?  *



Ch'sais pas mais il parait qu'il ne reste plus de taureau rouge !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> déjà tout bu le red bull ??



*En fait non, je me suis limité*
... faut dire que je n'avais qu'une bouteille de Vodka


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas mais il parait qu'il ne reste plus de taureau rouge !



Si si il en reste, mais un brin sanguinolants et morts...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *y'a du rouge à la maison ?  *



En tout cas, le Nectar de Laudun© (surtout la version rouge) a connu un franc succès


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me mets a la cuisine veget si tu viens, tu as déjà gouté mes aubergines marinées ?



Comment aurais-je pu goûter tes aubergines marinées ... à distance ? 

En parlant d'aubergine j'ai fait un des ces gratins ce soir ... aubergine mozarella sauce tomate :love:
Sinon c'était quoi déjà le sujet ? 

Ahhh viii Avignon :love:, ben moi je suis dégoûtée  j'ai loupé ze supers stars ...d'abord Roberto , et puis y'avait Iggy (et ça personne ne l'a crié hein !  ) avec sa ch'tite couronne et son pot de fleur sur la tête :style: classe  


... et puis tant d'autres...


----------



## petou (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le Nectar de Laudun© (surtout la version rouge) a connu un franc succès


Normal, un regal,
D'ailleurs Macelene ou Mactambour, à qui s'adresser pour une petite livraison ( un site ?, un tel ?) SVP, Merci


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je suis dégoûtée


Tu nous organises une jolie AES dans ton coin et on viendra te faire plein de bisous  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous organises une jolie AES dans ton coin et on viendra te faire plein de bisous  :love:  :love:



tout pareil.........

et un super super coup de chapeau pour l'omelette aux truffes.....hummmmm.......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous organises une jolie AES dans ton coin et on viendra te faire plein de bisous  :love:  :love:




:affraid: holààà ... ch'uis pas aussi douée que macelene moi ! :rose:

 Et puis venir dans le sud-ouest et ne manger que des carottes  un peu frustrant non ?


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis venir dans le sud-ouest et ne manger que des carottes  un peu frustrant non ?


On fera des provisions pour emporter, pendant que tu regardes pas     :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: holààà ... ch'uis pas aussi douée que macelene moi ! :rose:
> 
> Et puis venir dans le sud-ouest et ne manger que des carottes  un peu frustrant non ?



Pas de complexe mademoiselle. Moi je sais que vous savez très bien recevoir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de complexe mademoiselle. Moi je sais que vous savez très bien recevoir



euh  dépassé ... 4 invités je sais pas faire :rateau: (ah non 6 j'ai pas fait mieux  )

Spyro ... :mouais: :hein:   ... tu plaisantes ?


----------



## petou (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> : Et puis venir dans le sud-ouest et ne manger que des carottes  un peu frustrant non ?



Si c'est pour une AES, tu sait on n'est pas difficile, un bout de pain, et ce trés bon pâté que vous faites dans le sud ouest, comment déjà ? ... ah oui, Foie Gras.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour une AES, tu sait on n'est pas difficile, un bout de pain, et ce trés bon pâté que vous faites dans le sud ouest, comment déjà ? ... ah oui, Foie Gras.



:mouais: du foie gras, mais bien sûr pour ce qu'ils veulent en manger vous n'avez qu'à les gaver les canards ... et tout le reste ... non mais oh ! :mouais:

 pov' bêtes !


----------



## petou (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: du foie gras, mais bien sûr pour ce qu'ils veulent en manger vous n'avez qu'à les gaver les canards ... et tout le reste ... non mais oh ! :mouais:
> 
> pov' bêtes !



Ben, déjà qu'on gave les notres de foies !!!


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: holààà ... ch'uis pas aussi douée que macelene moi ! :rose:
> 
> Et puis venir dans le sud-ouest et ne manger que des carottes  un peu frustrant non ?


 mais c'est pas grave, on s'en occupera nous de faire à manger


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas grave, on s'en occupera nous de faire à manger



j'vous sens tous remontés là  ...Hélène ? tu leur as fait quoi au juste ? 


_ (pas de piscine, pas de jardin, pas de viande, pas de sourire, des tridents ...toujours des amateurs ?  )

Edit : euh sur ce je m'en vais le temps se gâte pour moi ! 
_


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (pas de piscine, pas de jardin, pas de viande, pas de sourire, des tridents ...toujours des amateurs ?  )


Quelle question ?! Bien sur que oui !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quelle question ?! Bien sur que oui !



et m**** :mouais: trop tard :rateau:
revenons au sujet ... c'était bien Avignon Taho ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Génial ! Evidemment, plus je vais aux ÆS, plus j'aime ça !
J'y réfléchis aussi à vous faire tous venir un week-end à Grenoble, mais pour le moment, n'en parlez à personne !


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pas de sourire


Je dois admettre que c'est le point qui m'inquiète...
Tu as raison, finalement c'était pas une bonne idée.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Génial ! Evidemment, plus je vais aux ÆS, plus j'aime ça !
> J'y réfléchis aussi à vous faire tous venir un week-end à Grenoble, mais pour le moment, n'en parlez à personne !




 non t'en fais pas ça reste entre nous ! 

Edit (oui ce soir j'aime ça) : bon certains l'auront compris je plaisantais, d'autres non ...
Encore bravo Hélène (mais bon je te l'ai assez dit je crois :love: ) ça donnait vraiment envie  ...

Sur ce la ch***** s'éclipse !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous organises une jolie AES dans ton coin et on viendra te faire plein de bisous  :love:  :love:



Je saute dans le train Genève-Bayonne... J'arriveuhhh...  :love:  :love: 

Quel week-end prolongé magnifique! Du soleil, du soleil, du soleil et du soleil... partout et dans les c½urs.  C'est bon... :love: 

Merci à tous! Merci à Elene, à ceux de la Grange du Tambour... et à Roberto sans qui tout cela n'aurait été possible.    :love: 

Rhalala pitin© tout ces souvenirs... Tiens, passez un bonjour aux Gend rmes d'Avignon...   

:love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Etrange.
> _Grace à cette satanée machine, j'ai vécu un moment on ne peut plus humain et chaleureux..._


C'est ce que j'arrive pas à faire comprendre à mon ex :rateau:
Mais c'est tellement ça que j'adore en ÆS, cette tellement franche convivialité de la communauté Mac !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Pff...

Une bonne touze c'est quand même irremplaçable !


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, passez un bonjour aux Gend rmes d'Avignon...
> 
> :love:


Ce sont ceux de Villeneuve-Lès- vignon   !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis venir dans le sud-ouest et ne manger que des carottes  un peu frustrant non ?



Je viens!!! :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

A mon avis y en a qui les aiment les carottes !!!

A défaut de grive...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je viens!!! :love: :love:



Après celle de Nice alors !


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, passez un bonjour aux Gend rmes d'Avignon...
> 
> :love:



m cgener tion pow           h !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Après celle de Nice alors !



A nice y a pas de bon samaritains organisateurs.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont ceux de Villeneuve-Lès- vignon   !



Rend toi WebO! Fais pas l'con, t'es cerné!







Et pas la peine de nous menacer avec tes pompes parfumées au brie, on a des masques a gaz!


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver, go out, all the city is covered by cops, hands up !


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

l'anarchie suisse se radicalise !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rend toi WebO! Fais pas l'con, t'es cerné!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
Pétin© Pétiiin© toujours en forme WebO !!! :love:

 vas-y Webo ! ta laisse pas faire !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

Voilà... une première série de photos. Roberto dédicace à la Flaque© d'Avignon.  :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

En parlant de ça, je ne vous avais pas montré ma Dédicace Merci encore Roberto, ça fait chaud au c½ur !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Tu f'ras ce que j'te dirais...

nan...

Si, je t'ai dit pas devant les gens !!!


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réaliser un truc...
> 
> Il a bien fallu que samedi, vers 17 heures, Loudjena aille de le rue de la Lanterne à la Flaque©, 800 mètres environ, _habillée en Pépita, et accompagnée de deux nanas disjonctées avec des perruques blanches et des lunettes noires._


Et les 6 mecs en chemise hawaïenne rouge qui sont sortis de la Flaque en marchant côte à côte dans la rue, c'était mieux?


----------



## lalou (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... une première série de photos. Roberto dédicace à la Flaque© d'Avignon.  :love:


Here is the first set of Roberto dedicacing at the flac of Avignon... With the accent please


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi c'tte histoire ?:


Et toi tu as regardé la date pour ton passage à Lille ?


----------



## macelene (16 Mai 2005)

Elles sont fantastiques...  :love: elles savent tout faire...  ​


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Spyro ?
> Néphou ?*
> _Vous z'avez *pas de dédicaces* ou je rêve, là, tout soudain© ????_
> :mouais:
> ...


----------



## loudjena (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Je peux mettre ma main là ?
> - Non.
> - Heu bon.
> 
> ...



Mi carino, yé souis pas una Pépita en papiié moi !
No me puedes dibujar y poner me la mano al culo !!!!
   :mouais:        :rose:


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2005)

*Messieurs... Grug et Bateman...    
De vrais Majordomes de piscine !  :love:  



Remarquez l'élégance avec laquelle Grug manie la Pince à sucre...   le short, la chemise blanche ...      


the coffee and sugar brother's !    
*​ ​


----------



## sofiping (17 Mai 2005)

Je crois que Grug nous gruge  :mouais:  EN FAIT C'EST UN ENVAHISSEUR


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Messieurs... Grug et Bateman...
> De vrais Majordomes de piscine !  :love:
> 
> 
> ...




The Coffee and Sugar Brothers :style:


----------



## Spyro (17 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez l'élégance avec laquelle Grug manie la Pince à sucre...


D'façon grug il a la classe en toutes circonstances     :love:  :style:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Messieurs... Grug et Bateman...
> De vrais Majordomes de piscine !  :love:  *


C'est vrai parce qu'en bas, pendant ce temps, on a pas vu la couleur de café là...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

haaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!! qu'il est beau notre poisson quand il sort de son bocal !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


qui sont le 2 fifilles emperrouché ??????   

je crois deviener pour une ,  l'autre folle du bocal   
mais je ne vois pas qui pourrait etre la seconde  :rose: 


pepita est superbe      





ps : vous avez acheté un stock entier de chemises chez Carlos ????


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : vous avez acheté un stock entier de chemises chez Carlos ????


Non, on a dévalisé le H&M en face de la Flaque© !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

Là, je repense à un truc,
Après toutes ces photos vues sur les forums, ça m'a fait bizarre de voir le Mackie tout en vrai en chair et en os. 


C'était comme l'impression de voir une célébrité, la même impression que lorsqu'on croise une personnalité du PAF qu'on est habitué à voir en photos ou à la TV. 
Zeu MacGé star. 

p.S : En tout cas mec, t'as de bon goûts musicaux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, on a dévalisé le H&M en face de la Flaque© !



À tous ceux qui ont apprécié la mienne ( :love: ) je peux vous repasser l'adresse de mon chemisier, il fait des prix


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui sont le 2 fifilles emperrouché ??????
> 
> je crois deviener pour une ,  l'autre folle du bocal
> mais je ne vois pas qui pourrait etre la seconde  :rose:



talchan  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> talchan  :love:





je viens de voir les publications photo/video de ce formidable w.e  :love: 


là il faudra que je repasse les voir parce que je croiais talchan un homme  :rose: 

promis juré , je suis encore au café là !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

Hey hey je reçois ma dédicace demain, le scanneur va chauffer  :love:


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hey hey je reçois ma dédicace demain, le scanneur va chauffer :love:


 
Je me déplace à Avignon pour l'avoir. Tu aurais pu m'accompagner.


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hey hey je reçois ma dédicace demain, le scanneur va chauffer  :love:


J'ai hâte de la revoir ! Elle nous a vraiment fait marrer !


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Moi je me déplace et je la reçois à l'instant   

mais j'ai pas de scann


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me déplace et je la reçois à l'instant
> 
> mais j'ai pas de scann



Bé prend là en photo alors 
*ça pourrait être mignon une galerie de dédicaces, non ? *


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Ouais, je crois que l'idée a été évoquée 
mais faudrait ouvrir un autre fil, commence à ramer celui là


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me déplace à Avignon pour l'avoir. Tu aurais pu m'accompagner.


Si j'ai bien compris, tu vas devoir te redéplacer. Nan ?


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je crois que l'idée a été évoquée
> mais faudrait ouvrir un autre fil, commence à ramer celui là


Voilà qu'est fait : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99712


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me déplace à Avignon pour l'avoir. Tu aurais pu m'accompagner.


Je devrais capter webo avant son job (après c'est sur que ca dérappe ) on peut aller ce boire un verre


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

Me suis trompé.:rose: 

Je voulais dire Valence. Il me semble que c'est à la Flaque de Valence, que Roberto devrait faire ses dédicaces. Me trompe-je, Roberto?


----------



## Grug2 (17 Mai 2005)

tant qu'on y fait pas du macramé


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un message de ma mère :
> "_... Pour en revenir à tous ces "macarnivores ", rencontrés à ce "macolloque" dans cette belle "macitadelle" : pour une "macobaye" comme moi, certains étaient un peu "macaricatures" mais tous sont vraiment "macamarades" et ca, c'est super machouette !!!_
> 
> _Pour recevoir tout le monde Bruno a eu une super idée : il y a tout un gîte à louer pas loin, isolé, sur le bord du vercors (c'est une ancienne colonie de vacances) c'est très grand, on peut y coucher, y mange (barbecue) et même, pour ceux qui veulent s'isoler, y camper ... et puis il y a de superbes ballades à faire autour ! _
> ...


 
*Présent!* 

Trois places dans la Sylkomobile.


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que mon paternel y t'a trouvé trop sympa !
> 
> 
> _"Comment y s'appelait le Suisse avec les cheveux bouclés gris qui bosse dans un journal ?..."_
> :love:


 
C'était réciproque.  gris? Arghhhhh!


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

Hé hé ! 
Si ça se fait dans les prochains jours, je suis sur place !


Le temps est un peu couvert alors je ne vois pas le Vercors...
J'espère que c'est bon signe, paraît que quand on le voit il fait mauvais le lendemain !


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'était réciproque.  gris? Arghhhhh!


 tu aurais préféré poivre et sel ?


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

bouh.. fait gris, il pleut, une conversation que je n'aurais pas du avoir, bref, j'ai le blues.

Et c'est pas talchan qui va me remonter le moral


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bouh.. fait gris, il pleut, une conversation que je n'aurais pas du avoir, bref, j'ai le blues.
> 
> Et c'est pas talchan qui va me remonter le moral


Ici il fait grand bô : faut croire que les Suisses vous ont piqué le soleil en rentrant. 
Pour ton coup de blues, je t'embrasse très, très fort. :love: tu es une fille formidable et je suis ravie d'avoir pu te rencontrer.  




Et ceux qui sont pas d'accord je les boule rouge, na.


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai cru qu'on t'avait kidnappée !_
> :affraid:
> *Ouf.*
> Ou alors que tu t'étais planquée dans les vignes de la Grange pour plus retourner dans la vie réelle, le monde du travail et tout. *Une lumai sauvage, quoi !*
> :love: :love: :love:


 
Il y a un truc fantastique qui s'appelle des vacances ! 



Et puis...
pendant ces trucs fantastiques que l'on appelle des vacances, il est des fois on se trouve même loin de tout ordinateur!

_Et puis des fois aussi, où vos hôtes bossent, les enfants sont chez la nourrice/les copains et que l'on peut faire un tour sur l'ordi avant d'aller préparer le gratin de choux-fleur..._
_Tiens d'ailleurs, faut que je fasse la béchamel..._


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

non moi :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et moi *je les fais bannir :* maintenant Finn et moi on est copains comme cochons !
> :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais si il a debourré, tu te fais bannir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ici il fait grand bô : faut croire que les Suisses vous ont piqué le soleil en rentrant...



Oui, ça doit être ça...      ... ça blues un peu ici aussi...
Mais bon, on va pas (trop) se plaindre non plus... et puis Valence n'est quà environ 1 hr de route  

Bravo à toutes et tous pour les photos... :love:


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça doit être ça...      ... ça blues un peu ici aussi...
> Mais bon, on va pas (trop) se plaindre non plus... et puis Valence n'est quà environ 1 hr de route
> 
> Bravo à toutes et tous pour les photos... :love:



Oui les Suisses nous ont pris le bô temps ! on a même froid..   

Mais les photos sont là ...  

Voici ma  :*petite contribution* 

Tout parait triste sans vous !!!

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

et c'est quand ce truc a Valence....?....


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quand ce truc a Valence....?....


Je sais pas, mais je viens !


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma  :*petite contribution*
> 
> Tout parait triste sans vous !!!
> 
> :love:  :love:


Ici aussi, tout est triste ! 

Super ta galerie, juste à signaler deux bugs sur les pages 9 (404) et 18... !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> *Alors, VITE : date & nombres de "macandidats" et tout et tout !!*_"
> 
> Bon.
> ...




 Alors là je ferai tout, tout, tout, je dis bien tout pour être *présente* ! :love: 



_Je commence dès maintenant les économies  (à vendre diablomobile, cafsque d'origine, trident d'occasion en TBE, CT ok ... euh :hein: bocaux d'air béarnais - bouteille d'eau de Lourdes (ou juste à côté on va pas chipotter) ... pour plus de renseignements me contacter par mp  )


:love:_


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais je viens !



moi aussi mais il risque de me falloir poser quelques jours donc plus tot je le sais.....
plus tot je rejoind le MacG-roberto tour.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton coup de blues, je t'embrasse très, très fort. :love: tu es une fille formidable et je suis ravie d'avoir pu te rencontrer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben moi ch'uis d'accord :love: :love: :love:

Et ceux qui sont pas d'accord je leur file un coup d'trident !  


euh au fait  Macounette


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Coucou ma diablotine préférée :love: 
Tu nous as vachement manqué  je me réjouis de faire ta connaissance _pour-de-vrai_ bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ma diablotine préférée :love:
> Tu nous as vachement manqué  je me réjouis de faire ta connaissance _pour-de-vrai_ bientôt



Coucou ma counette préférée  

Ben tu sais, vous m'avez manqué aussi :rose: 
Maintenant que je sais que tout le monde est sympa ... 


j'rigole


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Super ta galerie, juste à signaler deux bugs sur les pages 9 (404) et 18... !



Je confirme. Et en plus elle a l'air super belle cette page 9 (autant que la 7, la 8 et la 12)  :love: 

Ici aussi il flotte comme vache qui pisse mais faut bien un peu d'eau, j'ai pas envie d'habiter sur une dune et en plus c'est bon pour le basilic que je viens de planter :love: .
Allez, hardi petits! Et spéciale dédicace a Madonna et Mactambour qui ont pas le moral :love: 

('tain j'espere que sonnyboy va pas passer par ici si non j'ai droit a mon "gnagnagna, tombe plutot le futal!"  )


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Mai 2005)

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui d'une chemise à fleur, emblème d'un week-end formidable

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui du talent et de la générosité d'un artiste dont on veut dire « Oui je le connais ! C'est un ami. »

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui du regard troublant d'un visage aux lèvres impassibles orné d'une chevelure couleur de nuit sans étoiles.

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui d'amis serviables et affairés, ceux qui rient, ceux qui causent et ceux qui dansent.

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui d'un échange passionné autour d'un Mac (ou d'un Palm).

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui de partager un peu de sa région de son pays de sa contrée...

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui de mieux connaître les gens, ceux qui, loin des foules idiotes, savent créer des groupes aux individualités si enrichissantes.

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui de la rencontre virtuelle d'un être qui se révèle dans sa réalité bien plus magnifique ce que mon imaginaire aurait pu inventer.

Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui qui tisse virtuellement des relations me faisant goûter à l'amitié.

A tous ceux qui m'ont apporté ces petits bonheurs, au plaisir de se revoir, de rencontrer les absents ou ceux que j'ai loupé.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ici il fait grand bô : faut croire que les Suisses vous ont piqué le soleil en rentrant.
> Pour ton coup de blues, je t'embrasse très, très fort. :love: tu es une fille formidable et je suis ravie d'avoir pu te rencontrer.
> 
> Et ceux qui sont pas d'accord je les boule rouge, na.



C'est vrai qu'il a  fait un temps dégueulasse ici, c'est rare qu'il pleuve comme ça toute la journée...

Concernant le blues de Madonne, ceux qui sont d'accord avec toi, tu les boules verts ?   
Comme ça, elle risque de recevoir plein de messages de soutient pour son moral


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui d'une chemise à fleur, emblème d'un week-end formidable
> 
> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui du talent et de la générosité d'un artiste dont on veut dire « Oui je le connais ! C'est un ami. »
> 
> ...



Que dire sinon que ça vaut des tonnes de boules vertes !


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui d'une chemise à fleur, emblème d'un week-end formidable
> 
> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui du talent et de la générosité d'un artiste dont on veut dire « Oui je le connais ! C'est un ami. »
> 
> ...



 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Toi, tu es en point de mire (de coup de boule) dès que la machine me le permet... suis à court de munition depuis hier


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Toi, tu es en point de mire (de coup de boule) dès que la machine me le permet... suis à court de munition depuis hier



Pareil  c'est fou comme d'un coup y'a plus assez de munition..

Alors en attendant, Gilbertus


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

c'est déjà fait, j'ai eu une ouverture !


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà fait, j'ai eu une ouverture !



Et tu vas conclure ?


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

oui, il a reçu ses points de réput !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vas conclure ?


Va savoir, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher...


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher...


Tout le monde connais ses classiques je vois


----------



## loudjena (17 Mai 2005)

> Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.
> 
> Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises  et de balises <img>. Leur utilisation est dépendante des choix de l'administrateur.[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui d'une chemise à fleur, emblème d'un week-end formidable
> 
> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil, c'est peut-être celui du talent et de la générosité d'un artiste dont on veut dire « Oui je le connais ! C'est un ami. »
> 
> ...



Le plus beau message de tous ceux que nous avons/vous avez/ils ont/postés...    

Cela mérite un "taboulé" maxi !!! C'est fait pour moi...

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce truc ???
> Comment il fait Roberto Vendez lui pour mettre une tonne de smiley par post ?


Je crois que c'est juste parce qu'il dessine bien !


----------



## loudjena (17 Mai 2005)

Alors voilà, c'est fini, enfin presque, parce qu'en réalité ça continu dans nos têtes et dans nos c½urs.

On s'est bien débrouillés, notamment avec la météo, Jean Rosset* était de la party, bien sage, il à fait tout comme on lui à dit, un peu facétieux par moment.

Au commencement il y a eu des quais de gare TGV. Il y a eu les before, nos suisses préférés descendu pour l'occasion de leurs alpages vedoyants, délaissant pour un instant le Quai du Général-Guisan, ils sont arrivés les premiers avec l'exactitude qu'on leur connaît. Il y a eu ce premier diner, un friday night fever annonciateur d'un lendemain prometteur. On a attendu Stook, qui une fois sorti des rails, est un peu perdu. Il est enfin arrivé triomphant avec Finn, Prerima, Pim et Ange63, après avoir mis en ½uvre une technique d'orientation bien connu : la technique de l'escargot. Cela consiste à se déplacer en cercles concentriques pour se rapprocher du but, mais pas trop vite, laissant le temps de se préparer psychologiquement. Je comprends ça. Ce doit être terriblement tentant de tourner en rond alors qu'habituellement il est sur des rails droites à l'infini. 55 marches plus haut il y a eu de la poire, les verres ont tintés, les flash ont crépité... Enthousiastes et impatients d'une suite, il a fallu les redescendre ces 55 marches, histoire d'aller dormir un peu. _Nous étudions l'installation d'un rappel sécurisé au maximum, tous les alpinistes savent que c'est à la descente que le danger nous guette._ Bon zéro blessés. Tout va bien.
A l'aube la météo nous a fait une bonne grosse blague, un orage du tonnerre, des seaux d'eau, puis Jean Rosset est arrivé et a tout remis d'aplomb. Quel blagueur celui-là ! Même pas mouillés. Même pas besoins de Power Book étanches.
Puis il y eu l'arrivée de Roberto, monsieur VendezLuiMêmeEnPersonne, :love:    :mouais:  :affraid:  :rose: etc, précédé de ses biomans, tout sourire et chemise à fleur comme à son accoutumé. 
Et alors figurez vous ques dans les Flaques il s'en passe des choses, c'est inouie, jamais-jamais j'aurais imaginé le quart de ce qui s'est passé. Il y a eu Pépita qui est sortie du livre avec ses copines, MadameHelene et MarieTalchan qui pour l'occasion, je doit bien le dire, et d'ailleurs vous l'avez vu, étaient d'une exceptionnelle élégance.
Des têtes sont dévissées sur leur passage, des sifflets admiratifs on retentis en la cité des papes.
Pour l'occasion tous les messieurs de l'assemblé s'étaient fleuris et colorés, hibiscus et autres fleurs exotiques fièrement exhibées sur leurs torses velus (heu... pardon). Franchement ça valait le déplacement. _MP pour Jpmiss : ça doit bien exister les chemises à fleurs exotiques noires, si, si _
Roberto, oui, oui le Roberto Vendez que vous connaissez, il a bien failli avoir un arrêt cardiaque lorsque sa Pépita est arrivée avec ses amies. Il ne croyais même pas qu'il savait faire ça, dessiner des vrai gens.  Même le journaliste qui était là tout spécialement pour faire savoir au monde entier de quoi il retourne à propos de Monsieur Vendez n'en croyais pas ses yeux.
Ont les  bien eut ! 
Monsieur Vendez à tout expliqué au monde entier, grâce à Bateman, quelle science il a cet homme là, _juste les chaussures ça va pas du tout du -du tout !_ le comment pourquoi comment il fait ses dessins avec les chemises à fleurs la robe en dentelle les boucles d'oreilles _ Pépita demande de l'excuser parce qu'elle à pas les oreilles percées, en vérité elle a peur, et surtout comme elle a déjà des trous pour entendre -et que ça fonctionne très bien ainsi- elle ne voit pas l'intérêt de faire de nouveaux trous, elle ne croit pas qu'elle entendra mieux, surtout elle a appris, de source sure, très récement, que ce ne sont pas les plus grandes oreilles qui entendent le mieux, donc pour les trous c'est pareils, si c'est juste pour accrocher des trucs dedans blablabla_ (enfin les femmes vous savez ce que c'est...  ) Oui donc je disais, les chemises à fleurs, le gros monsieur de le Flaque avec sa couette, l'ordinateur Apple blanc c'est salissant on l'achète ou pas et pourquoi pas le pécé, Léon débordé, enfin la vida !
Enfin il y a eu un problème quand même à la Flaque : pas assez d'exemplaires d'Amour Tortilla & écran plat. Tout vendu en quelques minutes. Total successfull. Avis aux autres Flaques de France et de Navarre si vous souhaitez accueillir le grand Roberto Vendez prenez vos dispositions !
Après toutes ces joyeusetés on avait soif, hop tous au moulin, rosé, petit blanc local et crudités sur les eaux calmes du Rhône. Là on y était tous ! 
Aïe aïe aïe caramba paëlla pour tous ! Discutions animées, rires et fous rires, chemises en délires. Il y a eu les stars, Mackie aux beaux zyeux bleugrisvert, les strars du dance floor, Webo' toujours grande classe même en schlapette et bermuda et son english session, totalement innovant sur ce coup là, il y a eu un mini iPod bleu tombé du ciel sur la tête de Macelen, la photo de macounette vaut tous les commentaires :love:
Il y a eu encore les escaliers monter descendre la poire... :mouais: ... dormir un peu, enfin parfois ça, ça rate, Talchan ? Ça va mieux ? je sais plus là, enfin bref, c'était toujours pas fini. On a tous filé chez Mactambour, à la grange du Tambour, et alors là houlàlà ! Là il y a eu Grug qui à fait comme son avatar, plouf, il a fait aussi le majordome de piscine avec une classe folle, short noir, chemise blanche, pince à sucre, du jamais vu, même dans le cinéma italien. Il y a eu des cerises sur les arbres direct du fabricant aux gourmands, hummmm :love: entre les cyprès et les vignes. Il y a eu des gens en maillot de bains, de la flood attitude au bord de la piscine. Des filles avec ou sans maillot (...) du soleil pour la sieste, des oliviers pour juste ce qu'il faut d'ombre. Une arrivée tardive de Jpmiss juste avec la bonne lumière, sa couronne préparée par les bons soins de Françoise l'attendait. Des départ, des aurevoirs, des tournées de bises... Des Taho et SuperCed qui ne voulaient plus repartir.
Quelle journée ! Françoise et François, grand maître barbecue, nous ont reçus comme des rois, merci :love:
Et ça à continué comme ça encore pas mal de temps, mais ce serait trop long de raconter  Il y a eu les tendres, Macounettes, la douceur incarnée, Lumai, les discrets, Spyro... des trains attrapés de justesse. enfin tout ça.
Et puis il y avait Françoise, François, Helène et Mactosh l'unique membre de MacG visible exclusivement en vrai et invisible sur le forum, et Louise, et Alice, et Jules qui ont étés patients et adorables de gentillesse, qui nous ont ouvert leurs maisons et au delà.
Merci.


_Ps : C'est du Vaudois._
_Ps : Pépita doit son élégante tenue à Mactambour  et Madonna pour les chaussures, c'est un peu cendrillon et jeune mariée, quelque chose de neuf, quelque chose d'ancien... _
_ Ps : merci à Emmanuelle de la Flaque pour la chaussette attitude_.
_ Ps : Taho, je te ramène ton short, mais c'est la dernière fois !_
_ Ps : Bien sûr je ne vous cite pas tous mais je ne vous oublie pas, ravie d'avoir votre connaissance_.
_ Ps : Un jour moi aussi je ferais des photos._


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

«*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. »


----------



## loudjena (17 Mai 2005)

Je vous l'avais dit !  Il y avait des filles avec et sans maillots de bains


----------



## Talchan (17 Mai 2005)

voilà c'était comme ça  Je n'aurais pas su les mots je suis plutôt de l'oral  :rose: un jour peut-être... en tous cas un grand merci à votre Humanité


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je vous l'avais dit !  Il y avait des filles avec et sans maillots de bains


 Yeeeeees, reussie et sans fil  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Si le bonheur ne tient qu'à un fil.......



      
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà, c'est fini, enfin presque, parce qu'en réalité ça continu dans nos têtes et dans nos c½urs.


Loudj', t'es adorable :love:
Je viens de revivre en 10 minutes ces quatre jours, ça m'a défilé devant les yeux comme ça en te lisant.   

Ca y est, va falloir que j'achète des actions chez un fabricant de mouchoirs en papier !   

Bisous et encore merci pour tout ce que tu as fait. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mai 2005)

Et une léchouille à droite, et une léchouille à gauche...

On ne s'en lasse pas !!!!!!!

Du tout.


Du tout.

Non vraiment !

Plaisir sans cesse renouvelé...


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

eh oui, c'est le resultat d'une partie de tombé de futal


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

:rose: Je viens de faire une grande coupure de MAcgé... Plusieurs heures sans pouvoir poser de mots... Juste faire durer l'instant, la MAgie de cette rencontre... Je prends juste le temps ce soir de vous lire... de revivre ces moments remplis de tant d'émotion... de rêver encore... de rire... d'avoir une envie folle de répondre à chacun de vos posts...

Elle est bien vide la LAnterne... MAis vous êtes encore Toutes et Tous dans mon c½ur... et vous racontez mille fois mieux que moi...
En lançant cette idée, j'étais à mille lieux de pouvoir imaginerla richesse de ces REtrouVailles... :love: comme l'impression que nous nous connaissions tous déjà... VEnir de partout, par route, par rails, et le c½ur dans les Airs... Tous là, en chair et en os... 


PAr ordre d'apparition dans l'écran de ces jours qui viennent de passer...
_ Loudjena, Macounette, Sylko, Webo, playaman, bateman, Petit scarabée, Hegemonikon, Taho!, superced, Stook, MAckie, Prérima, Finn, Ange-63, Pim, MAdonna, Talchan, Nephou, Manuela, Bruno, Roberto, Spyro, Lio, Lumai, Gilbertus, Yip & C°, Petou, Lalou, -dc- & C°, Sofiping, LE CCm, Switcher, NAdia, Grug, JpmIss... MActambour, mactosh... mon Papador, en espérant n'avoir oublié personne..._

D'une petite before...   on s'est retrouvé VEndredi  à 20 au dernier étage de la Lanterne... ... Samedi... se dépêcher pour être à l'heure à la FNac, traverser les rues incognito, pour se retrouver à 40 à la Fnac... Fallait le voir pour le croire...  puis Le Moulin... apéro bord de Rhône, et le dessert un vrai régal... Non vous n'êtes pas Fous... Vous êtes FAntasTiquES... Il est tout bleu... et en plus ça fait de la musique...  Encore trop émue pour vous raconter comme mon c½ur battait la chamade...à ce moment. Dur de retenir des larmes de Bonheur... puis à la Grange... :rose:  et le ciel avec nous, Jean Rosset brillant de mille feux...   juste comme il fallait, ni trop chaud, ni trop froid...   Remercier mes Biomans ce cette complicité et de leur amour de la Fête... 

Vous êtes fantastiques... tous complices... les chemises à fleurs... les filles déguisées, les cuisinières, les tecnicos de l'image et du son... le soutient moral... LEs FIlles... :love: 



Enfin... dur de vous laisser, de vous poser l'un, l'autre à la Gare... de vous voir dans les voitures partir, de courir après la Sylkomobile... en criant  MAcounette ton APN  

Enfin, vous avez TOutes et Tous dis tant de mots... des textes qui remuent les tripes... Là maintenant j'entends encore les rires...    et Je PEnse à vous très fort...   :love: 


Mais comment vais-je faire pour garder tout ça ...  :rose:   

JE vais tout recopier et mettre tout ça dans mon carnet de mots...    


Vous me manquez...  :rose: On remet ça quand ?


----------



## Yip (18 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je vous l'avais dit !  Il y avait des filles avec et sans maillots de bains


----------



## Nephou (18 Mai 2005)

là ? je me prépare une prise _per os_ de 150 ml de pepsi twist et me prépare à quelques heures de boulot. Journées de dingue. Mais pour me donner le c½ur à l'ouvrage : un tombé de futal.

 sonnyb. 

_aux effets spéciaux : Grug, à la figuration : prerima _


*avant*







*après*




​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

Tout ces posts émouvants, sincères et vrais... à vous lire, les mots me manquent. Quel merveilleux week-end prolongé passé ensemble, peut-être et sans doute _le plus inoubliable de ma vie_ jusqu'à présent. 

Merci à tous du fond du c½ur, à Elene pour cette petite idée qui, au fur et à mesure, a germé et grandi pour prendre les proportions qu'on a connu. Merci à Roberto sans qui tout n'aurait pas été possible... Aux parents d'Elene qui nous ont reçu comme des rois dans leur superbe jardin. Accueillir 40 personnes dont beaucoup d'inconnus, c'est énorme. Quel c½ur, vous avez tous tant à donner. 

Je suis heureux, et je n'ai presque pas le blues, tant je sais que des liens forts se sont créés et que nous vivront encore de pareils moments bientôt.

Merci, merci, merci mille fois à tous!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

bah, tout a deja été dit......donc rien de plus.....
juste un super week end.....mais alors super......
une excellente ambiance...

et là, je me dis quand tu vas rentré tu vas te sentir bien seul....mais non, avec tous ces fils , j'ai l'impression de revivre ce week end chaque jour un peu plus....  

en tout cas, on le repetera jamais assez, merci Helene pour cette organisation, MacTambour pour cette piscine...(entre autre... ) et MacTosh pour son premier post.....(quoi pas encore...pardon alors... )

enfin, voila.....toujours un regal de passer des week end comme ça....maintenant , on se revoit tous au prochain....?.?.?.?.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et une léchouille à droite, et une léchouille à gauche...


Rhââ le con, devoir lire ça alors que je suis du matin


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hier on a regardé toutes les photos ensemble, ma femme a trouvé qu'il y avait _des super-beaux mecs,_ non non même par MP je vous dirais pas !
> :rateau:


J'ai montré mes photos de l'AES à ma frangine qui était avec ses copines devant son ordi _"woowww c'est qui ce(s) beau(x) mecs avec qui t'étais ?"_

Message aux concernés : s'ils aiment les brésiliennes, qu'ils me contactent par MP, j'enverrai leurs coordonnées aux demoiselles :rateau:   


_on parlera de mes honoraires après...  _

:love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai montré mes photos de l'AES à ma frangine qui était avec ses copines devant son ordi _"woowww c'est qui ce(s) beau(x) mecs avec qui t'étais ?"_
> 
> Message aux concernés : s'ils aiment les brésiliennes, qu'ils me contactent par MP, j'enverrai leurs coordonnées aux demoiselles :rateau:
> 
> ...


Macounette entremetteuse ?  Fais-les venir à Lausanne !  :love:


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Macounette entremetteuse ?  Fais-les venir à Lausanne !  :love:


Ce sera difficile de faire 20'000 bornes pour un week-end  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Macounette entremetteuse ?  Fais-les venir à Lausanne !  :love:



*Une AES Speed dating ?      *


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera difficile de faire 20'000 bornes pour un week-end  :rateau:


Et voilà, tu casses tous mes espoirs  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, tu casses tous mes espoirs  :rateau:


J'aime bien titiller   :love:


----------



## playaman (18 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai montré mes photos de l'AES à ma frangine qui était avec ses copines devant son ordi _"woowww c'est qui ce(s) beau(x) mecs avec qui t'étais ?"_
> 
> Message aux concernés : s'ils aiment les brésiliennes, qu'ils me contactent par MP, j'enverrai leurs coordonnées aux demoiselles :rateau:
> 
> ...




Perso j'essaie d'arreter ça m'a deja valus une fille et bientot un divorce, mais il parrait qu'il ne faut pas rester sur un échec


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

Plus je regarde vos photos et plus je lis vos post, plus j'ai l'impression d'avoir vraiment loupe quelque chose  Il faisait beau et l'ambiance avait l'air d'etre trop bonne... (ouais, du soleil, pas vraiment le cas ici    )

Bah, tant pis, ca sera pour la prochaine fois  de toute facon j'avais deja des obligations ce week-end-la 

Disons partie remise...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plus je regarde vos photos et plus je lis vos post, plus j'ai l'impression d'avoir vraiment loupe quelque chose



Oui... ce week-end, il s'est passé un truc. C'était... _fusionnel_.


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Je viens de faire une grande coupure de MAcgé... Plusieurs heures sans pouvoir poser de mots... Juste faire durer l'instant, la MAgie de cette rencontre... Je prends juste le temps ce soir de vous lire... de revivre ces moments remplis de tant d'émotion... de rêver encore... de rire... d'avoir une envie folle de répondre à chacun de vos posts...
> 
> Elle est bien vide la LAnterne... MAis vous êtes encore Toutes et Tous dans mon c½ur... et vous racontez mille fois mieux que moi...
> En lançant cette idée, j'étais à mille lieux de pouvoir imaginerla richesse de ces REtrouVailles... :love: comme l'impression que nous nous connaissions tous déjà... VEnir de partout, par route, par rails, et le c½ur dans les Airs... Tous là, en chair et en os...  ..........
> ...




Arrrrrghh , peux pas bouler !!!!


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plus je regarde vos photos et plus je lis vos post, plus j'ai l'impression d'avoir vraiment loupe quelque chose  Il faisait beau et l'ambiance avait l'air d'etre trop bonne... (ouais, du soleil, pas vraiment le cas ici    )
> 
> Bah, tant pis, ca sera pour la prochaine fois  de toute facon j'avais deja des obligations ce week-end-la
> 
> Disons partie remise...


 Angie 
Ce serait mentir que de te dire _"noooon t'as rien raté"_ :rateau: c'est vrai que c'était top, en tout cas je n'ai jamais vu un truc pareil. C'était ma première "vraie" AES, donc je ne peux pas comparer avec d'autres; peut-être l'ambiance des AES est toujours aussi spéciale, je ne sais pas. En tout cas j'avais l'impression de vivre un truc exceptionnel, et les autres aussi...

En tout cas j'espère que tu seras là à la prochaine  moi en tout cas ça m'a donné beaucoup envie de récidiver :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... ce week-end, il s'est passé un truc. C'était... _fusionnel_.


Hum.... de quel côté ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... ce week-end, il s'est passé un truc. C'était... _fusionnel_.


 Et j'ai loupe ca  Shame on me...


Franchement quand je vois toutes vos photos, ca donne envie... Deja rien que le soleil et vos chemises hawaiennes :love:

On remet ca quand dites ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plus je regarde vos photos et plus je lis vos post, plus j'ai l'impression d'avoir vraiment loupe quelque chose  Il faisait beau et l'ambiance avait l'air d'etre trop bonne... (ouais, du soleil, pas vraiment le cas ici    )
> 
> Bah, tant pis, ca sera pour la prochaine fois  de toute facon j'avais deja des obligations ce week-end-la
> 
> Disons partie remise...



A vrai dire, en ce qui me concerne, je regrettais déjà de ne pas pouvoir participer avant, je savais déjà que ça allait être "espécial", mais en fait, grâce à la qualité des divers comptes rendus, j'ai maintenant le sentiment d'avoir récupéré une partie de ce que j'ai loupé, en vous lisant, et en regardant les photos, l'émotion était présente, bien sur, j regrette toujours de ne pas y avoir été, mais maintenant, j'ai quand même l'impression d'y avoir participé un peu.

Merci à tous pour ça


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum.... de quel côté ?


 
Ben du coté d'Avignon. 'faut suivre!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> donc je ne peux pas comparer avec d'autres; peut-être l'ambiance des AES est toujours aussi spéciale, je ne sais pas. En tout cas j'avais l'impression de vivre un truc exceptionnel, et les autres aussi...



C'est toujours top les AES... :love:   Et là on a vraiment atteint des sommets.  Les émotions ont été décuplées.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et là on a vraiment atteint des sommets.


 
C'est clair:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et là on a vraiment atteint des sommets.  Les émotions ont été décuplées.


 Un orgasme !!!   


 ok je sors :rateau:

 :love:


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Chuis sur un coup.*
> _Ça va être un complot familial._
> Et j'ai pleins d'idées !



va y fonce Roberto ...... j'etais pas à la before , ch'suis arrivée en retard à la flaque , j'ai entre aperçu le moulin et j'ai raté la piscine ..... ah oui , et y avait plus d'album a dédicacer  

J'aurais comme qui dirait pédaler dans la s'moule     .... alors Valence , c'est pour quand ??


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai loupe ca  Shame on me...
> 
> 
> Franchement quand je vois toutes vos photos, ca donne envie... Deja rien que le soleil et vos chemises hawaiennes :love:
> ...


Oui, ce n'est que partie remise
les prochaines : 
 Lausanne le 4/06
- Grenoble ? les 9-10/07
- Belgique 30-31/07


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un orgasme !!!
> 
> 
> ok je sors :rateau:
> ...


Pas loin ! 











Talchan a des mains en or et masse divinement bien ! :love:


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pas loin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elle vient manger à la maison ce soir...je prends les inscriptions


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient manger à la maison ce soir...je prends les inscriptions





*prem's*        



edit : non a bien reflechir je me retire......
je l'ai prise pour un homme  :rose: 
elle va surement se venger


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... ce week-end, il s'est passé un truc. C'était... _fusionnel_.



*Fusionnel*....c'est le terme.....fu-sio-nnel......


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient manger à la maison ce soir...je prends les inscriptions






    On *Arriiiiiiivvvvveeeeeeuuuuu**uuuu...!!!*


----------



## bateman (18 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On *Arriiiiiiivvvvveeeeeeuuuuu**uuuu...!!!*



euh, .. sérieux?..


----------



## Talchan (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *prem's*
> 
> 
> 
> je l'ai prise pour un homme  :rose:


moi, si douce, si effacée, silencieuse, comment cela est-il possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> moi, si douce, si effacée, silencieuse, comment cela est-il possible ?




je savais pas que tu es une femme  :rose: 
je l'ai decouvert avec les photos  :love: 

faut pas t'e faire , 
le charmant franswa je l'ai bien cru une femme
et tibo un homme


----------



## bateman (18 Mai 2005)

[mode nostalgia supreme]

mercredi soir, donc, parti rouler une paire d'heures dans l'arrière pays, je me retrouve entouré de vignes, soleil couchant, rasant..






[/mode nostalgia supreme]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> moi, si douce, si effacée, silencieuse, comment cela est-il possible ?



Une grossière erreur  ni plus ni moins.
Robartav ..si tu savais ...

Tu as sû trouver les mots justes pour te décrire Talchan, cela m'a fait penser à un soir ...pas si lointain  le soir de notre rencontre ? :hein: non j'avais déjà eu l'occasion de faire connaissance avec ta douce voix devant des moules chaudes, si souviens-toi Talchan D) ...donc ça me faisait penser à un certain soir, où nous étions sorties avec Talchan, dans un bar ... toute la soirée un homme s'est amusé, au fur et à mesure de ses gorgées alcoolisées, à pousser notre petite et silencieuse Talchan, qui sans pouvoir lutter migrait d'un bout du comptoir à l'autre ... la pauvre elle n'osait se défendre  .

 Alors j'ai du prendre mon courage à trois dents ... chausser mon casfque (que j'avais pas encore perdu à l'époque) ...me mettre face à ventre devant lui , chopper un tortcolis pour lui crier "Tu commences à me briser le menu toi, t'arrête un peu d'embêter ma petite copine ou ... ou ... j'vais me mettre en colère !!!" 






bon ...vraisemblablement je ne faisais pas le poids ...je vous passe la suite  non non pas la peine c'est d'un ennuyeux ! 

Talchan c'est un p'tit peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes, Talchan c'est une fille bien ! :love:



ps : :rose: excusez cette parenthèse historique, mais il me semblait nécessaire de brosser le portrait de ce pesonnage ... si ... effacé :rose:
pps :  ne me remercie pas c'est normal (on reparlera du prix en  privé  )


----------



## Talchan (18 Mai 2005)

:rose: :rose:    :love:


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose:    :love:




Attention. C'est comme ça que commence le flood !


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous pour les photos... Je vais pouvoir me souvenir de ces moments ,rêver de ceux auquels je n'ai pas assités... Et attendre avec envie les suivants (Allez Roberto... Vite vite pour la prochaine Flasque©).

PS : C'est bien les photos avec commentaires, je peux révisser les liens entre visages et pseudos


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

oui, moi aussi, notamment tous ceux que je n'ai pas forcément retenu ou pour lesquels je ne connsaissais que le prénom ou l'inverse !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Oh ben si il falait, tu saurais mettre un gland.. pardon un visage sur un nom ??

Non ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben si il falait, tu saurais mettre un gland.. pardon un visage sur un nom ??
> 
> Non ?


c'est bien, tu ne faillis pas à ta réputation !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, tu ne faillis pas à ta réputation !



Il reste fidèle à sa devise : "Suivez la flèche". :love:


----------



## loudjena (18 Mai 2005)

_MP pour Taho! : ton short is back in town_

_MP pour Stook : pourquoi c'est pas toit qui conduisait le train ? Exprès je n'ai pas pris le tégévé    Ça n'est pas du tout satisfaisant, ça ! Tu devrais être le conducteur officiel tous les trains de toutes les AES. Promet que tu vas essayer _ :mouais:


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _MP pour Taho! : ton short is back in town_
> 
> _MP pour Stook : pourquoi c'est pas toit qui conduisait le train ? Exprès je n'ai pas pris le tégévé   Ça n'est pas du tout satisfaisant, ça ! Tu devrais être le conducteur officiel tous les trains de toutes les AES. Promet que tu vas essayer _ :mouais:



       tout va bien ...    HAsta la vista...  !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh oui...


----------



## loudjena (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui...



Tu sais que tu es chou, toi !


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh , meuh ...



tu fais très bien la vache...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu es chou, toi !



me cherche pas kiki...

je suis pas trés agréable, tout le monde te le dira...

demande à jeanne moreau, pardon macelene


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Groïnk grouïnk...



Tu as vu délivrance ?

Alors je te dis pas ce que tu fais bien.....


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> me cherche pas kiki...
> 
> je suis pas trés agréable, tout le monde te le dira...
> 
> demande à jeanne moreau, pardon macelene



tu tiens à t'attrier les foudres de tous ceux qui sont venus à l'ÆS et les autres aussi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Essaie toujours, minou...

Ceci dit, je t'aurais prévenu.


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2005)

Hé Sonny, quand c'est qu'on te verra à une AES ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

je ne te connais de ce que j'ai pu entendre ce week-end (et je ne déoncerais personne)
je trouve dommage que tu confirmes une partie de ce que j'ai entendu

et je ne trouve pas qu'Hélène puisse être comparée à Jeanne Moreau !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Quand je choisirai les invités.


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2005)

Ben alors, innove et organise une AES VIP


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je ne te connais de ce que j'ai pu entendre ce week-end (et je ne déoncerais personne)
> je trouve dommage que tu confirmes une partie de ce que j'ai entendu
> 
> et je ne trouve pas qu'Hélène puisse être comparée à Jeanne Moreau !



Oublie l'histoire de jeanne moreau...

C'était con.

Je confirme rien du tout.

N'attache pas trop d'importance à ce que je dis.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Et écoute bien ce que te disent les autres.

De toute façon tu ne pourras jamais juger sur pièce.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon tu ne pourras jamais juger sur pièce.


Y a un moyen


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Pour ce qui est des noms, ils m'arrivent toujours... d'une manière ou d'une autre....


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oublie l'histoire de jeanne moreau...
> 
> C'était con.
> 
> ...


j'attache une importance identique à tous les membres de MacG. La telle convivialité qui s'est dégagée de ce week-end, où des personnes qui ne connaissaient même pas sont venues comme à des retrouvailles entre amis de toujours, fait que je porte une grande importance à ce que chacun dit

A toi de jouer maintenant et je serais très content de te rencontrer prochainement à la faveur d'une ÆS ou d'Apple Expo

A bientôt !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oublie l'histoire de jeanne moreau...
> 
> C'était con.
> 
> ...


bhl parle à heiddeiger, je répète, bhl parle pas.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oublie l'histoire de jeanne moreau...
> 
> C'était con.
> 
> ...


bhl parle à heidegger, je répète, bhl parle pas.


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

heu, le forum merde un poil, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'attache une importance identique à tous les membres de MacG. La telle convivialité qui s'est dégagée de ce week-end, où des personnes qui ne connaissaient même pas sont venues comme à des retrouvailles entre amis de toujours, fait que je porte une grande importance à ce que chacun dit
> 
> A toi de jouer maintenant et je serais très content de te rencontrer prochainement à la faveur d'une ÆS ou d'Apple Expo
> 
> A bientôt !



A moi de jouer pour quoi ???

T'as pu du comprendre ce que je disais.

Parle aux autres, échange ce que tu veux, et subit moi.

Comme tout le monde.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bhl parle à heidegger, je répète, bhl parle pas.



Et voilà, l'bois dans l'tergal...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un moyen



Y en a toujours un.

Mais c'est quand JE décide...


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a toujours un.
> 
> Mais c'est quand JE décide...



surtout prends ton temps...


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, l'bois dans l'tergal...



Tu m'fais un dessin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> surtout prends ton temps...



Demande donc à Krystof ce qu'il pense de l'éternité...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'fais un dessin ?



Alors au repos (c'est l'état le moins glorieux...) c'est comme ça (Fig 1).

Et pas au repos (c'est l'état qui fait fait qu'on m'appelle "chibre d'acier"...) c'est comme ça (fig 2 - 3 - 4 - 5)

OK ?


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A moi de jouer pour quoi ???
> 
> T'as pu du comprendre ce que je disais.
> 
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Nous voilà revenus à une situation normale.

La poule devant le casque à pointe.

(je fais la pointe)


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2005)

Sonny a bien retrouvé la forme, on dirait !   

je sais pas si c'est l'avignonnade de ce week-end ou le printemps qui lui fait de l'effet, mais c'est sûr, ça abrase


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors au repos (c'est l'état le moins glorieux...) c'est comme ça (Fig 1).
> 
> Et pas au repos (c'est l'état qui fait fait qu'on m'appelle "chibre d'acier"...) c'est comme ça (fig 2 - 3 - 4 - 5)
> 
> OK ?



Marchent pas les liens


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Y a une peu des deux, disons qu'heureusement que l'avignonade revient moins souvent que le printemps...


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Marchent pas les liens


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

faites chier j'arrive pas à lire cette bd !

oh putain roberto faut qu'on parle, j'ai déjà dis ça


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> surtout prends ton temps...


----------



## Spyro (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon tu ne pourras jamais juger sur pièce.


Et tu prends les chèques ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _MP pour Stook : pourquoi c'est pas toit qui conduisait le train ? Exprès je n'ai pas pris le tégévé    Ça n'est pas du tout satisfaisant, ça ! Tu devrais être le conducteur officiel tous les trains de toutes les AES. Promet que tu vas essayer _ :mouais:




j'y reflechis, j'ai trouvé la machine, reste a peindre la rame en orange et bleu......


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Attention. C'est comme ça que commence le flood !



vu le nombre de page de ce fil, on peut effectivement parler de flood...  
quoi...?...moi je floode....non, 
c'est juste une nouvelle occasion de vous faire une bise a toutes et tous....... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2005)

Un week-end comme on aimerait qu'il ne finisse jamais. On voudrait ne plus jamais se quitter, être encore hors du temps... et pourtant, on a dû repartir chacun de son côté. Maintenant, on est tous, là, derrière nos écrans à fermer les yeux et repenser à tout ces moments vécu ensemble pendant ces quelques jours. Que de rires, de joies, de partages, de regards, d'échanges, d'ivresses, de surprises,... Mais bientôt, nous revivrons tous très bientôt de tels moments, des liens forts se sont créés. Et ça, ça vaut tout l'or du monde.

Ce fut intense, fusionnel.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut intense, fusionnel.


Oui, bien dit. Un peu comme moi avec ma tartine de Nutella le matin.

Aïïïeuh! Je me suis cogné le nez sur la porte en sortant.  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'y reflechis, j'ai trouvé la machine, reste a peindre la rame en orange et bleu......



*Stook, tu récupères au dépôt une vieille Micheline, on la repeind en Orange, bleu et blanc, et on fait le tour des AES avec.*
À moins qu'on en fasse une AES itinérante (style Kibboutz itinérant© comme en parlait Roberto )
:love:  

:style:


----------



## loudjena (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook, tu récupères au dépôt une vieille Micheline, on la repeind en Orange, bleu et blanc, et on fait le tour des AES avec.*
> À moins qu'on en fasse une AES itinérante (style Kibboutz itinérant© comme en parlait Roberto )
> :love:
> 
> :style:



Ça me semble pas mal du tout ça comme programme  l'été s'annonce joyeux


----------



## Macoufi (19 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un message de ma mère :
> "_... Pour en revenir à tous ces "macarnivores ", rencontrés à ce  "macolloque" dans cette belle "macitadelle" : pour une "macobaye" comme moi, certains étaient un peu "macaricatures" mais tous sont vraiment "macamarades"  et ca, c'est super machouette !!!
> 
> Pour recevoir tout le monde Bruno a eu une super idée : il y a tout un gîte à louer pas loin, isolé, sur le bord du vercors  (c'est  une ancienne colonie de vacances) c'est très grand, on peut y coucher, y mange (barbecue) et même, pour ceux qui veulent s'isoler, y camper ... et puis il y a de superbes ballades à faire autour !
> ...



Alors, là... faudrait vraiment, mais *vraiment* 
que je sois à l'autre bout du monde pour louper celle-là !!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

en suisse ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook, tu récupères au dépôt une vieille Micheline, on la repeind en Orange, bleu et blanc, et on fait le tour des AES avec.*
> À moins qu'on en fasse une AES itinérante (style Kibboutz itinérant© comme en parlait Roberto )
> :love:
> 
> :style:


 
Bayrou l'a deja fait avec un bus au colza. Il a fait un bide


----------



## Macoufi (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en suisse ?


C'est pô drôle... 
La Suisse, j'y avait un projet qui est en train de  :rateau: ...
 :hein:
Non, plutôt genre "Mexique".

Et si je viens, j'aménerais Léon...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait un bide




Bé là, ça serait plutôt pour s'en mettre plein le bide


----------



## loudjena (19 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bayrou l'a deja fait avec un bus au colza. Il a fait un bide



Dans la ville à la noix ça marche super les bus au colza  Si, si c'est vrai !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook, tu récupères au dépôt une vieille Micheline, on la repeind en Orange, bleu et blanc, et on fait le tour des AES avec.*
> À moins qu'on en fasse une AES itinérante (style Kibboutz itinérant© comme en parlait Roberto )
> :love:
> 
> :style:



oui, bonnne idée mais il faudrait le Wifi dans cette Rame, c'est compliqué ça.........


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a une peu des deux, disons qu'heureusement que l'avignonade revient moins souvent que le printemps...



Et malheureusement, toi, tu reviens plus souvent que les deux.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Oui je suis comme les amibes, quand on m'a, on me garde, et de temps en temps je fais chier...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis comme les amibes, quand on m'a, on me garde, et de temps en temps je fais chier...



Et est-ce que ta connaissance étendue des amibes peut, au moins en partie, expliquer ta présence ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

En partie seulement...


----------



## mactambour (19 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bien dit. Un peu comme moi avec ma tartine de Nutella le matin.
> 
> Aïïïeuh! Je me suis cogné le nez sur la porte en sortant.  :hein:  :rateau:



ce que tu es terre à terre !!!    Lionel !!!
Quand on parle de sentiments tu ramènes à une tartine de Nutella ??? On dirait Alice...
Sursum Corda..   

Il a dit : *fusionnel* 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un week-end comme on aimerait qu'il ne finisse jamais. On voudrait ne plus jamais se quitter, être encore hors du temps... et pourtant, on a dû repartir chacun de son côté. Maintenant, on est tous, là, derrière nos écrans à fermer les yeux et repenser à tout ces moments vécu ensemble pendant ces quelques jours. Que de rires, de joies, de partages, de regards, d'échanges, d'ivresses, de surprises,... Mais bientôt, nous revivrons tous très bientôt de tels moments, des liens forts se sont créés. Et ça, ça vaut tout l'or du monde.
> 
> Ce fut intense, fusionnel.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis comme les amibes, quand on m'a, on me garde, et de temps en temps je fais chier...



Entonnons tous l'hymne de Sonny   

"Avec l'ami-Biase 
On ne se quitte jamais, 
Attendu qu'on est 
Tous deux natifs d'Abrase, 
Chef-lieu du Pas de Quartier"

etc.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu es terre à terre !!!    Lionel !!!
> Quand on parle de sentiments tu ramènes à une tartine de Nutella ??? On dirait Alice...
> Sursum Corda..
> 
> ...


Oui mais le Nutella c'est magique  :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le Nutella c'est magique  :love:


 Nutella powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Mai 2005)

Quelques notes de vie et voilà mon âme qui glisse sur une partition bleue, mélancolique rengaine qui fait suite à ces journées exquises. Je m'agrippe - voyant mes rêves s'enfuir - à ces récents souvenirs ; Je les souhaite prémices et non crépuscules de mes rencontres virtuelles. Mais mon âme est fragile dans cet art de l'amitié, si difficile pour moi. Jusqu'à quand devrais-je attendre pour confronter mes attentes à la tangible réalité de nos existences ? Jusqu'à quand devrais-je attendre pour plonger ma présence dans l'ivresse de vos paroles, de vos rires et de vos danses ?


----------



## mactambour (20 Mai 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Quelques notes de vie et voilà mon âme qui glisse sur une partition bleue, mélancolique rengaine qui fait suite à ces journées exquises. Je m'agrippe - voyant mes rêves s'enfuir - à ces récents souvenirs ; Je les souhaite prémices et non crépuscules de mes rencontres virtuelles. Mais mon âme est fragile dans cet art de l'amitié, si difficile pour moi. Jusqu'à quand devrais-je attendre pour confronter mes attentes à la tangible réalité de nos existences ? Jusqu'à quand devrais-je attendre pour plonger ma présence dans l'ivresse de vos paroles, de vos rires et de vos danses ?




les nourritures très terrestres de Lio approuvées par Grug,    
C'est bon d'avoir des nourritures de l'âme et du c½ur...
  

Merci Gilbertus..
Il n'en est pas moins vrai, c'est vrai qu'une bonne tartine de bon pain avec du Nutella... c'est vachement bon..   

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2005)

répares les autorisations


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2005)

et fais une recherche stp ça a déjà  été abordé maintes fois


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

Rhoooo ! Y a 4 pages là dessus sur les forums !!!


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2005)

Belle conclusion !


La suite : volume 2.


----------

